# The 2016 Metric Century (100km) A Month Challenge



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2015)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying rides. 
PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD *

To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2016 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _ Do not post just a link._

When you add a post, copy all of the rides from your previous post so that your latest post contains all of your rides.

You can add links to Strava, RideWithGPS, MapMyRide, Endomondo etc if you wish, but these are not mandatory.

Photos, maps, and subjective thoughts on the ride or the challenge in general should go elsewhere, for example The Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge ChatZone


See this thread for examples.

The rules, such as they are, are as follows:

You must complete at least one ride of least 100km (a metric century) in each calendar month. If you miss a month then you are out of the challenge until next year.
The 100km must be in a single ride. Breaks for meals, repairs, sightseeing, lollygagging etc. are allowed, but not several completely separate rides.
There is an optional points competition. You get one point for each complete 100km ridden as part of the challenge. So one point for a 100km ride, two for a 200km ride, three for 300km and so on. You cannot carry over distance from one ride to the next: Two separate 150km rides would be two points, not three. Keep a running total of your points in your ride log if you wish.
You may_ join_ the challenge in any month during the calendar year (since the idea is to provide motivation to complete at least one 100km ride per month, every month), but you can only join once per calendar year (since a key element of the challenge is to encourage consistency). i.e. If you miss a month, you should wait until the following calendar year to rejoin. Obviously, January is the best month to join, because that's the only way you can claim a full calendar year.


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Jan 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jan 2016)

*2016 January*
01/01/2016. West Wickham, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tunbridge,East Peckham, Seal, Otford *100km*. 1 point


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2016)

*1 January:* Gloucester-Newnham on Severn-Tutshill-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Gloucester. *100.3km*. 1 point


----------



## StuartG (5 Jan 2016)

*5th January:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 1 point*


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Jan 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Jan 2016)

2016-January

9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely-St Ives-Somersham-Cottenham-Wicken-Fordham-Isleham-Prickwillow-Ely-Little Downham-Ely.

https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Jan 2016)

January 10th | 103Km's | 1 point.

Southampton, middle wallop, Stockbridge Winchester, Eastleigh, Southampton.

https://www.strava.com/activities/467397077

January 15th | 171Km's | 1 point.

Southampton, Alresford, Alton, Farnham, Guildford, West Meon, Eastleigh, Southampton.

https://www.strava.com/activities/470942343

January 23rd | 165 Km's | 1 point
Southampton, Andover, Newbury, Romsey, Eastleigh, Southampton

https://www.strava.com/activities/476644330

January 24th | 104 Km's | 1 point.
New Forest and stuff. Club ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/477446291

February 7th | 101 Km's | 1 point.

Another club ride out into the countryside.

https://www.strava.com/activities/488059923

18th Feb | 164 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/496408313

Up to Littlehampton and back.

21st Feb | 101 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/498870870

Up to middle wallop and back.

28th Feb | 102 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/504615057

Middle wallop a slightly different route.

4th March | 216 Km's | 2 points

https://www.strava.com/activities/508530738

Up to Brighton and back.

13th March | 116 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/516215218


CTC ride all over the place.


20th March | 175 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/522277198

Southampton, Salisbury, Shaftesbury, new forest, Lyndhurst, Totton, Southampton.

https://www.strava.com/activities/526441819

25th March | 130 Km's ( corrected )| 1 point

Southampton, Denmead, Winchester, Upham, Fair oak, West End, Thornhill, Weston, Woolston, Southampton

https://www.strava.com/activities/541252867

10th April | 110Km's | 1 point.

Fair Oak, Wickham, Fareham, Havant, Chichester, Goodwood motor circuit, back again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/543324064

12th April | 166 Km's | 1 point.

Southampton, Winchester, Alresford, Alton, Farnham, Guildford, West Meon, Fair Oak

https://www.strava.com/activities/562047533

1st May 2016 | 108 Km's | 1 point.

Isle of Wight Randonee 2016.

https://www.strava.com/activities/567500672

6th May 2016 | 165 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/574859486

13th May 2016 | Fireworks and feck ups | 111 Km's | 1 point. * adjusted for Stravanisimis *

https://www.strava.com/activities/575960852

14th May 2016 | My ride with Chris Froome | 142 Km's | 1 point.


https://www.strava.com/activities/596372160

2nd June 2016 | munching miles on new machine's maiden metric | 101 Km's | 1 point

https://www.strava.com/activities/598340058

4th June 2016 | Littlehamp(ton) 2 | 173 Km's| 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/605728990

11th June 2016 | Al(TON) | 110 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/613304941

18th June 2016 | Don't get your Hamp(TON) court | 248 Km's | 2 points.


https://www.strava.com/activities/614236625

19th June 2016 | Metric Reccy ride | 110 Km's | 1 point.

https://www.strava.com/activities/629066981/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1467572012

3rd July 2016 | Brighton and back | 215 Km's | 2 points.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6...-421F-84F6-66D9459AC605?hl=en-GB&v=1468591817

15th July | Chichester and back | 102Km's | 1 point.







Total points 28.


----------



## mark c (10 Jan 2016)

Oh well here we go again.
January 10th
Bridgwater - Mark - Wedmoor - Wookey Hole - Wells - Somerton - Langport and back home 101Kms
https://www.endomondo.com/users/2843484/workouts/655142721
Febuary 27th
Bridgwater - wells - Shepton mallet - and back for a cold last chance 102kms
https://www.endomondo.com/users/2843484/workouts/latest
March 19th
A lovely day out in the sun and the first triple A 100kms.
https://www.endomondo.com/users/2843484/workouts/686650893
April 19th
When the north wind blows then you should head north.
https://www.endomondo.com/users/2843484/workouts/709292446
May 8th
Over the Quantocks and Blackdowns for another Triple A adventure.
https://www.endomondo.com/users/2843484/workouts/721288709


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Jan 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)


----------



## Fubar (16 Jan 2016)

*2016*
_*January*_
100k - Ice Dodging: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar (puncture repair), Saline, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)


----------



## Zeffer (16 Jan 2016)

A bit late but decided to challenge myself this year:
1st January: 105km. Balsall Common - Meriden - Knowle - Kingswood - Henley - Wilmcote - Norton Lindsey - Cubbington - Stonleigh - Kenilworth - Balsall Common (1 point)

https://www.strava.com/activities/460675695


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Jan 2016)

106.5 km +1056m on 10 Jan.
Exmouth > north > X A30 to A373 @ Dulford, Willand, Ashbrittle (cup of tea), SE to A38 (hail storm) and S through Willand and Cullumpton to Exeter, Exe Estuary trail down to Exmouth


----------



## SpaCyclist (20 Jan 2016)

I have decided to have a go at this challenge for 2016, so here goes:

20 January: 102km. Boston Spa, Wetherby, Knaresborough, Boroughbridge, Easingwold, Stillington, Cattal, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa

https://www.strava.com/activities/474440789


----------



## john59 (23 Jan 2016)

113 km circuit, Wirral peninsula. 1 point, Total 1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/476505521


----------



## Goonerobes (23 Jan 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)


----------



## ChrisEyles (23 Jan 2016)

*January*
64 miles (4485ft climbing): Home > Tiverton > Dulverton > Tarr Steps > Dulverton > Tiverton > Home


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> January 10th | 103Km's | 1 point.
> 
> Southampton, middle wallop, Stockbridge Winchester, Eastleigh, Southampton.
> 
> ...


----------



## tallliman (24 Jan 2016)

Late start here but here goes;

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780


----------



## jeltz (25 Jan 2016)

January: 108km Home, Somerset Levels, Cheddar Gorge, Bath, Home https://www.strava.com/activities/477508841


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jan 2016)

New One: 25 Jan: 125.8 km +1481m Exmouth to Taunton via Smeatharpe, west to Milverton and south to Kentisbeare, Dulford, x A30, Half Way Inn >home (320 minutes riding time) Conditions dull, some wet roads, wind westerly and fresh. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11931179

10 Jan: 106.5 km +1056m Exmouth > north > X A30 to A373 @ Dulford, Willand, Ashbrittle (cup of tea), SE to A38 (hail storm) and S through Willand and Cullumpton to Exeter, Exe Estuary trail down to Exmouth http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7567623


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jan 2016)

And we're off...... Very cold and hard work later on in the wind but January is finally in the bag.

30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km).


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> And we're off...... Very cold and hard work later on in the wind but January is finally in the bag.
> 
> 30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km).


Well done.


----------



## si_c (30 Jan 2016)

Doing this this year, following from having done 100km rides Oct, Nov and Dec last year, good incentive to keep going.

Decided to loop out from the Wirral into North Wales, as it was a gorgeous day, up to the top of the Moel y Gaer, looking over to Moel Famau. Had to turn back as I was running short on time, had DIY to do at home 

Coming back into Chester down the greenway when my seat post bolt decided that Seppuku was the only viable option. Slightly odd ride into town. New seatpost bolt, coffee then home.

Long way of saying, January is in the bag.
https://www.strava.com/activities/481890640

Edit: Ride 30/1/2016: 104km


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Jan 2016)

@si_c Hope the culmination of your ride was just odd rather than painful, but as a 6'5" stomper you were probably OK. It would be great if we could all see what date you did this ride and how far it was (without having to open your link), as per OP.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Feb 2016)

1 Feb: 111.9km +1442m Exmouth, Farway, W on old A30, through Exeter, Whitestone, Tedburn St Mary, Dunsford, Teign valley, Chudleigh, Kennford, x Exe and S to home. 250 mins. Patchy sunshine, then dull, with light drizzle for last 20 minutes. http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7730233

25 Jan: 125.8 km +1481m 
10 Jan: 106.5 km +1056m


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Feb 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)

*Total points: 2*


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Feb 2016)

3 Feb: 110km +1004m: 260 mins: Barnstaple (station ), west to Instowe, Bideford, south on Tarka Trail up Torridge valley, Hatherleigh, Copplestone, Crediton, Cowley, Exe estuary trail (E). Drizzle for first two hours; muddy on later bits of Tarka Trail, sunshine from Exeter onwards. Wind NW. https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7750376

1 Feb: 111.9km +1442m 
25 Jan: 125.8 km +1481m 
10 Jan: 106.5 km +1056m


----------



## john59 (6 Feb 2016)

102 km ride, 1 point, total 2 points.
http://www.strava.com/activities/487136758


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey
Feb 7th 62.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Feb 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point(Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1708m)

*Total points: 3*


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Feb 2016)

11 Feb: 104.9 km +1271m Exmouth > Sidmouth > above Honiton and X A30, Upottery, Churchinford, Hemyock, Honiton, Ottery St M, home. Warmer than expected (eg 6 degrees), minimal wind, felt warmer in sunshine (50% of time), desultory drops of rain with hour to go - didn't last. 270 minutes moving time - felt hard.
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7826550

3 Feb: 110km +1004m
1 Feb: 111.9km +1442m 
25 Jan: 125.8 km +1481m 
10 Jan: 106.5 km +1056m


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Feb 2016)

Not leaving it late in the month this time - a bitterly cold but sunny ride to Oswestry and Ellesmere

30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km). 1 point
14-Feb-2016, A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. 69.06 miles (111.12km). 2 points


----------



## Donger (14 Feb 2016)

*1 January:* Gloucester-Newnham on Severn-Tutshill-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Gloucester. *100.3km*. 1 point.
*14 February:* "Flapjack" audax: Chippenham-Kemble-Westonbirt-Sherston-Castle Combe-Chippenham. (inc getting lost etc & return to car). *108.2km.* 2 points.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Feb 2016)

14 Feb: 105.5km +1104m: CS Dynamo club run (+): Exmouth N to A30, Honiton on old A30, up hill NW to above Dunkeswell, Escot House (coffee); S to Newton Pop, up Bowd hill and N through Ottery to Fairmile, old A30 to airport, Cyst St Mary, Topsham, Exe estuary cycle path home to Exmouth. Spotting and wet roads for first hour; then dry and some sun, NE wind ~10kn. 260 mins. https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7851975

11 Feb: 104.9 km +1271m
3 Feb: 110km +1004m
1 Feb: 111.9km +1442m 
25 Jan: 125.8 km +1481m 
10 Jan: 106.5 km +1056m


----------



## StuartG (14 Feb 2016)

*5th January:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
14th February:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 

Total: 2 points
*


----------



## tallliman (15 Feb 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Total 2 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Feb 2016)

15 Feb: 108.6km +1414m: Willand (S of), Wiveliscombe, B3188 > Watchet harbour, 'Blue Anchor' on N Devon coast, A396 SW, Dunster, left at Timberscombe, south up and over, A396 Exebridge, left to Bampton, Tiverton, Halberton, Willand. Good weather, mostly sunny, NE breeze <10kn. Ice above 400m 'where the sun doesn't shine' = shaded gutter near top of 'north face of' Brendon Hills (31 minute climb - 6km/335m). https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12198524

14 Feb: 105.5km +1104m
11 Feb: 104.9 km +1271m
3 Feb: 110km +1004m
1 Feb: 111.9km +1442m
25 Jan: 125.8 km +1481m
10 Jan: 106.5 km +1056m


----------



## Goonerobes (20 Feb 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)


----------



## tallliman (21 Feb 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

Total 3points


----------



## StuartG (21 Feb 2016)

*5th January:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
14th February:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
21st February:* Sydenham, Reigate, Tanhouse Farm, Friday Street, Dorking, Merstham, Sydenham 64.59 miles *(103.9 km).

Total: 3 points*


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Feb 2016)

*2016 January*
01/01/2016. West Wickham, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tunbridge,East Peckham, Seal, Otford *100km*. 1 point
*2016 February*
20/02/2016. Camberwell, Watford, Tring, Silverstone, Marton *163km*. 2 points

Total: 2 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Feb 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)

*Total points: 4*


----------



## si_c (24 Feb 2016)

Just got back from holiday yesterday, so thought today would be perfect to do my entry for Feb. Very flat 101.7km w/ 480m climbing  Nice weather, bit brisk but otherwise OK apart from a spot of light rain. Stopped at my Mums for lunch before coming home. For those interested https://www.strava.com/activities/501533716.

24th Feb: 101.7km
30th Jan: 104.8km


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Feb 2016)

25 Feb: 111.1km +1737m: Whiteball > Wiveliscombe > Milverton > Whiteball > Wiveliscombe, B3188 /B3190 > Watchett, W > 'Blue Anchor', SW > A39 and A396, left at Timberscombe, south up and over, A396 and B3227 to Bampton, Ashbrittle https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12154509 Hilly day! With friend doing LEJOG in May for last 85km. Good weather, chilly to start (no ice @Zeffer but thinking of you/it) but great with sun out (clouded over later), little wind.

15 Feb: 108.6km +1414m:
14 Feb: 105.5km +1104m
11 Feb: 104.9 km +1271m
3 Feb: 110km +1004m
1 Feb: 111.9km +1442m
25 Jan: 125.8 km +1481m
10 Jan: 106.5 km +1056m


----------



## SpaCyclist (26 Feb 2016)

*20 January*: 102km. Boston Spa, Wetherby, Knaresborough, Boroughbridge, Easingwold, Stillington, Cattal, Thorp Arch, Boston Sp

https://www.strava.com/activities/474440789

*25 February:* 109km. Boston Spa, Askham Richard, Stamford Bridge, Sheriff Hutton, Easingwold, Cattal, Boston Spa ( https://www.strava.com/activities/502042755 )

Quite a cold day to be out, but I manged to get it done before the end of the month!


----------



## Goonerobes (27 Feb 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)


----------



## ChrisEyles (27 Feb 2016)

*January*
64 miles (4485ft climbing): Home > Tiverton > Dulverton > Tarr Steps > Dulverton > Tiverton > Home 
*February*
68 miles (3567ft climbing): Home > Whimple > Buckerell > Mutterton > Plymtree > Dulford > Cullompton > Tiverton > Thorverton > Langford > Home


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Feb 2016)

January

9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely-St Ives-Somersham-Cottenham-Wicken-Fordham-Isleham-Prickwillow-Ely-Little Downham-Ely.

https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February

27th February;103.6km

Ely-Prickwillow-Isleham-Chippenham-Kennett-Higham-Barrow-Ashley-Newmarket-Fordham-Streatham-Haddenham-Witchford-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465


----------



## john59 (28 Feb 2016)

100 km ride to the 'Ice cream farm, Tattenhall.

http://www.strava.com/activities/504410337

1 point, total 3 points


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Feb 2016)

Just a rather pompous reminder on formatting


Dogtrousers said:


> To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2016 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _ Do not post just a link._
> 
> When you add a post, copy _*all*_ of the rides from your previous post so that your latest post contains* all of your rides.*
> 
> ...


Sorry to sound picky but it keeps the thread looking nice when everyone follows the rules. 

Happy 100k-ing everyone.


----------



## tallliman (28 Feb 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

Total 4points


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Feb 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)

*Total points: 5*


----------



## fatjel (29 Feb 2016)

*January*
!st Jan , 211km --- Tonbridge ,Staplehurst , Rye ,Hythe ,Bethersden ,Headcorn ,Tonbridge --- https://www.strava.com/activities/460880924
9th Jan , 104 km -- AAA Milne Audax --- https://www.strava.com/activities/466711788
*February* 
11th Feb 103 km .. Tonbridge Rye , Dungeoness , New Romney , A&E Maidstone --- https://www.strava.com/activities/491270394


----------



## Ajax Bay (29 Feb 2016)

29 Feb: 102.5km +951m: Exmouth out to Bow (via Crediton), S over hills to Cheriton Bishop and back via Exeter: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8002889
25 Feb: 111.1km +1737m:
15 Feb: 108.6km +1414m:
14 Feb: 105.5km +1104m
11 Feb: 104.9 km +1271m
3 Feb: 110km +1004m
1 Feb: 111.9km +1442m
25 Jan: 125.8 km +1481m
10 Jan: 106.5 km +1056m



Dogtrousers said:


> subjective thoughts on the ride . . . should go elsewhere, for example The Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge ChatZone


 lost


----------



## Donger (29 Feb 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> 29 Feb: 102.5km +951m: Exmouth out to Bow (via Crediton), S over hills to Cheriton Bishop and back via Exeter: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8002889
> 25 Feb: 111.1km +1737m:
> 15 Feb: 108.6km +1414m:
> 14 Feb: 105.5km +1104m
> ...


Well done. You are clearly one to watch...... But where have you been going?


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Mar 2016)

*03 Mar*: 117.8km +1030m: Weymouth - Isle of Purbeck loop, Bovington, Wych oil 'farm', Swanage, Corfe, Wool https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8026920

29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m: Exmouth out to Bow (via Crediton), S over hills to Cheriton Bishop and back via Exeter: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8002889
25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m: Whiteball (25km loop), then Wiveliscombe, Watchett, Dunster, over hill, Bampton, Ashbrittle https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12154509
15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m: Willand, Wiveliscombe, Watchett, Dunster, over Brendon Hills, Bampton, Tiverton, Willand. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12198524
14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m CS Dynamo club run (+): Honiton, Dunkeswell, Newton Pop, Bowd, Fairmile, Topsham, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7851975
11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m Exmouth > Sidmouth > above Honiton, Upottery, Churchinford, Hemyock, Honiton, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7826550
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m Barnstaple, Bideford, S on Tarka Trail, Hatherleigh, Crediton, Cowley, Exe estuary trail, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7750376
01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m Exmouth, Farway, Exeter, Whitestone, Tedburn St M, Teign valley, Chudleigh, x R Exe, home. http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7730233
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m Exmouth to Taunton (via Smeatharpe), Milverton, Kentisbeare, Dulford, S x A30, > home http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11931179
10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m Exmouth > N x A30 to Dulford, Willand, Ashbrittle, SE to A38, Cullumpton, Exeter, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7567623


----------



## Fubar (4 Mar 2016)

*2016*
_*January*_
100k - Ice Dodging: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar (puncture repair), Saline, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
_*February*_
113k - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Cowie, Cambusbarron, Stirling, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (2 points)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Mar 2016)

Another difficult metric century bagged. Why is it so hard when I was bagging Imperial centuries so recently??



30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km). 1 point
14-Feb-2016, A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. 69.06 miles (111.12km). 2 points
5-March-2016.  A hilly ride to Bridgnorth then back. 63.01 miles (101.38km). 3 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Mar 2016)

*05 Mar*: 108.2km + 965m: Uffculme, Staple Hill, Barrington, Muchelny, Langport, N Curry, Taunton, Wellington, Uffculme https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8047556

03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m: Weymouth - Isle of Purbeck loop, Bovington, Wych oil 'farm', Swanage, Corfe, Wool https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8026920
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m: Exmouth out to Bow (via Crediton), S over hills to Cheriton Bishop and home via Exeter: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8002889
25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m: Whiteball (25km loop), then Wiveliscombe, Watchett, over Brendon Hills, Bampton, Ashbrittle https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12154509
15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m: Willand, Wiveliscombe, Watchett, Dunster, over Brendon Hills, Bampton, Tiverton, Willand. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12198524
14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m: CS Dynamo club run (+): Honiton, Dunkeswell, Newton Pop, Bowd, Fairmile, Topsham, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7851975
11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m: Exmouth > Sidmouth > above Honiton, Upottery, Churchinford, Hemyock, Honiton, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7826550
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m: Barnstaple, Bideford, S on Tarka Trail, Hatherleigh, Crediton, Cowley, Exe estuary trail, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7750376
01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m: Exmouth, Farway, Exeter, Whitestone, Tedburn St M, Teign valley, Chudleigh, x R Exe, home. http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7730233
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m: Exmouth to Taunton (via Smeatharpe), Milverton, Kentisbeare, Dulford, S x A30, > home http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11931179
10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m: Exmouth > N x A30 to Dulford, Willand, Ashbrittle, SE to A38, Cullumpton, Exeter, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7567623


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Mar 2016)

*06 Mar*: 107.9km +1616m: Yelverton, PLYMOUTH, ferry, coast to LOOE, N to Dobwalls, Minions, Horsebridge, TAVISTOCK, Yelverton

05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m: Uffculme, Staple Hill, Barrington, Muchelny, Langport, N Curry, Taunton, Wellington, Uffculme https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8047556
03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m: Weymouth - Isle of Purbeck loop, Bovington, Wych oil 'farm', Swanage, Corfe, Wool https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8026920
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m: Exmouth out to Bow (via Crediton), S over hills to Cheriton Bishop and home via Exeter: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8002889
25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m: Whiteball (25km loop), then Wiveliscombe, Watchett, over Brendon Hills, Bampton, Ashbrittle https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12154509
15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m: Willand, Wiveliscombe, Watchett, Dunster, over Brendon Hills, Bampton, Tiverton, Willand. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12198524
14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m: CS Dynamo club run (+): Honiton, Dunkeswell, Newton Pop, Bowd, Fairmile, Topsham, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7851975
11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m: Exmouth > Sidmouth > above Honiton, Upottery, Churchinford, Hemyock, Honiton, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7826550
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m: Barnstaple, Bideford, S on Tarka Trail, Hatherleigh, Crediton, Cowley, Exe estuary trail, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7750376
01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m: Exmouth, Farway, Exeter, Whitestone, Tedburn St M, Teign valley, Chudleigh, x R Exe, home. http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7730233
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m: Exmouth to Taunton (via Smeatharpe), Milverton, Kentisbeare, Dulford, S x A30, > home http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11931179
10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m: Exmouth > N x A30 to Dulford, Willand, Ashbrittle, SE to A38, Cullumpton, Exeter, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7567623


----------



## john59 (10 Mar 2016)

105 km circuit.

http://www.strava.com/activities/513224010

1 point, total 4 points


----------



## ChrisEyles (10 Mar 2016)

*January*
64 miles (4485ft climbing): Home > Tiverton > Dulverton > Tarr Steps > Dulverton > Tiverton > Home 
*February*
68 miles (3567ft climbing): Home > Whimple > Buckerell > Mutterton > Plymtree > Dulford > Cullompton > Tiverton > Thorverton > Langford > Home
*March*
69 miles (4986ft climbing): Home > Tedburn St Mary > Whiddon Down > Okehampton > Northlew > Hatherleigh > Bow > Crediton > Home


----------



## StuartG (10 Mar 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). *
*
Total: 3 points*


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Mar 2016)

*10 Mar*: 137.4km +1902m: Exeter, cross Dartmoor: Moretonhampstead, Princetown, Yelverton, north to Tavistock, Okehampton, old A30 > Exeter

06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m: Yelverton, PLYMOUTH, ferry, coast to LOOE, N to Dobwalls, Minions, Horsebridge, TAVISTOCK, Yelverton
05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m: Uffculme, Staple Hill, Barrington, Muchelny, Langport, N Curry, Taunton, Wellington, Uffculme https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8047556
03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m: Weymouth - Isle of Purbeck loop, Bovington, Wych oil 'farm', Swanage, Corfe, Wool https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8026920
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m: Exmouth out to Bow (via Crediton), S over hills to Cheriton Bishop and home via Exeter: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8002889
25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m: Whiteball (25km loop), then Wiveliscombe, Watchett, over Brendon Hills, Bampton, Ashbrittle https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12154509
15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m: Willand, Wiveliscombe, Watchett, Dunster, over Brendon Hills, Bampton, Tiverton, Willand. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/12198524
14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m: CS Dynamo club run (+): Honiton, Dunkeswell, Newton Pop, Bowd, Fairmile, Topsham, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7851975
11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m: Exmouth > Sidmouth > above Honiton, Upottery, Churchinford, Hemyock, Honiton, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7826550
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m: Barnstaple, Bideford, S on Tarka Trail, Hatherleigh, Crediton, Cowley, Exe estuary trail, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7750376
01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m: Exmouth, Farway, Exeter, Whitestone, Tedburn St M, Teign valley, Chudleigh, x R Exe, home. http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7730233
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m: Exmouth to Taunton (via Smeatharpe), Milverton, Kentisbeare, Dulford, S x A30, > home http://ridewithgps.com/routes/11931179
10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m: Exmouth > N x A30 to Dulford, Willand, Ashbrittle, SE to A38, Cullumpton, Exeter, home https://ridewithgps.com/trips/7567623


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Mar 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)

*Total points: 6*


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Mar 2016)

January

9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely-St Ives-Somersham-Cottenham-Wicken-Fordham-Isleham-Prickwillow-Ely-Little Downham-Ely.

https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February

27th February;103.6km

Ely-Prickwillow-Isleham-Chippenham-Kennett-Higham-Barrow-Ashley-Newmarket-Fordham-Streatham-Haddenham-Witchford-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March

11th March;101.3km

Cambridge-Fulbourn-Balsham-West Wratting-Dullingham-Woodditton-Cheveley-Moulton-Red Lodge-Isleham-Prickwillow-Littleport-Little Downham/Pymoor loop-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Mar 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)


----------



## 13 rider (13 Mar 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey
Feb 7th 62.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Mar 13th 62.3 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,East Leake, Asfordby,Gaddesby ,Anstey


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Mar 2016)

*13 Mar*: 103.2km +1159m: Exmouth, Daisy Mount, Fairmile, Talaton, Cullumpton, Tiverton, Bickleigh, Crediton, Exeter, home

10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m: Exeter, cross Dartmoor: Moretonhampstead, Princetown, Yelverton, north to Tavistock, Okehampton, old A30 > Exeter
06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m: Yelverton, PLYMOUTH, ferry, coast to LOOE, N to Dobwalls, Minions, Horsebridge, TAVISTOCK, Yelverton
05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m: Uffculme, Staple Hill, Barrington, Muchelny, Langport, N Curry, Taunton, Wellington, Uffculme 
03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m: Weymouth - Isle of Purbeck loop, Bovington, Wych oil 'farm', Swanage, Corfe, Wool 
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m


----------



## tallliman (13 Mar 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

Total 5 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Mar 2016)

*14 Mar*: 102.9km +1006m Exe estuary path (E), Longdown, Newton Abbot, Shaldon, Teignmouth, Dawlish, Exe estuary path (W and then E)

13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m: Exmouth, Daisy Mount, Fairmile, Talaton, Cullumpton, Tiverton, Bickleigh, Crediton, Exeter, home
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m: Exeter, cross Dartmoor: Moretonhampstead, Princetown, Yelverton, north to Tavistock, Okehampton, old A30 > Exeter
06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m: Yelverton, PLYMOUTH, ferry, coast to LOOE, N to Dobwalls, Minions, Horsebridge, TAVISTOCK, Yelverton
05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m: Uffculme, Staple Hill, Barrington, Muchelny, Langport, N Curry, Taunton, Wellington, Uffculme 
03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m: Weymouth - Isle of Purbeck loop, Bovington, Wych oil 'farm', Swanage, Corfe, Wool 
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Mar 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)

*Total points: 8*


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Mar 2016)

*16 Mar*: 111.5km + 1516m Ashbrittle, Wellington Hill, Blackdown Hills, X to A30 and Yarcombe, Cotleigh br, Honiton, Culmstock, A38, Bradford-on-Tone, Milverton

14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m Exe estuary path (E), Longdown, Newton Abbot, Shaldon, Teignmouth, Dawlish, Exe estuary path (W and then E)
13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m: Exmouth, Daisy Mount, Fairmile, Talaton, Cullumpton, Tiverton, Bickleigh, Crediton, Exeter, home
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m: Exeter, cross Dartmoor: Moretonhampstead, Princetown, Yelverton, north to Tavistock, Okehampton, old A30 > Exeter
06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m: Yelverton, PLYMOUTH, ferry, coast to LOOE, N to Dobwalls, Minions, Horsebridge, TAVISTOCK, Yelverton
05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m: Uffculme, Staple Hill, Barrington, Muchelny, Langport, N Curry, Taunton, Wellington, Uffculme
03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m: Weymouth - Isle of Purbeck loop, Bovington, Wych oil 'farm', Swanage, Corfe, Wool
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 110km + 1291m


----------



## SpaCyclist (18 Mar 2016)

*20 January*: 102km. Boston Spa, Wetherby, Knaresborough, Boroughbridge, Easingwold, Stillington, Cattal, Thorp Arch, Boston Sp

https://www.strava.com/activities/474440789

*25 February:* 109km. Boston Spa, Askham Richard, Stamford Bridge, Sheriff Hutton, Easingwold, Cattal, Boston Spa ( https://www.strava.com/activities/502042755 )

*17 March: *110km. Boston Spa, Wetherby, Knaresborough, Ripon, Coxwold, Easingwold, Cattal, Boston Spa. ( https://www.strava.com/activities/519484397 )

A great day to be out yesterday - clear blue skies and very little wind.


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Mar 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)

*Total points: 9*


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Mar 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)


----------



## Donger (19 Mar 2016)

*1 January:* Gloucester-Newnham on Severn-Tutshill-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Gloucester. *100.3km*. 1 point.
*14 February:* "Flapjack" audax: Chippenham-Kemble-Westonbirt-Sherston-Castle Combe-Chippenham. (inc getting lost etc & return to car). *108.2km.* 2 points.
*19 March:* "Character Coln" audax: Andoversford-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham and retrace to Andoversford. (inc return to car). *102.8km.* 3 points.


----------



## StuartG (20 Mar 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 

Total: 4 points*


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Mar 2016)

*20 Mar*: 232.6km + 2888m: Mad March Audax - Exeter, Budleigh Salterton, Tiverton, A396, (excursion west on B3227 to A361 and back on route through Dulverton!) Dunster, Blue Anchor, Watchett, NE side of Quantocks, up and over to Crowcombe, S > Milverton, Culmstock, B3440/B3181 > Exeter (2 lines/points, 10 hours)

16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m Ashbrittle, Wellington Hill, Blackdown Hills, X to A30 and Yarcombe, Cotleigh br, Honiton, Culmstock, A38, Bradford-on-Tone, Milverton
14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m Exe estuary path (E), Longdown, Newton Abbot, Shaldon, Teignmouth, Dawlish, Exe estuary path (W and then E)
13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m: Exmouth, Daisy Mount, Fairmile, Talaton, Cullumpton, Tiverton, Bickleigh, Crediton, Exeter, home
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m: Exeter, cross Dartmoor: Moretonhampstead, Princetown, Yelverton, north to Tavistock, Okehampton, old A30 > Exeter
06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m: Yelverton, PLYMOUTH, ferry, coast to LOOE, N to Dobwalls, Minions, Horsebridge, TAVISTOCK, Yelverton
05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m: Uffculme, Staple Hill, Barrington, Muchelny, Langport, N Curry, Taunton, Wellington, Uffculme
03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m: Weymouth - Isle of Purbeck loop, Bovington, Wych oil 'farm', Swanage, Corfe, Wool
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 118km + 1385m


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Mar 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)

*Total points: 10*


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Mar 2016)

*22 Mar*: 104.4km + 948m: Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Cyst Hydon, Poltimore, Killerton, Silverton, Thorverton, Crediton, Exeter, Exe estuary path (E)

20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m: Mad March 200 Audax - Exeter, Budleigh Salterton, Tiverton, Dunster, round and over Quantocks, Crowcombe, Culmstock, Exeter
16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m Ashbrittle, Wellington Hill, Blackdown Hills, X to A30 and Yarcombe, Cotleigh br, Honiton, Culmstock, A38, Bradford-on-Tone, Milverton
14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m Exe estuary path (E), Longdown, Newton Abbot, Shaldon, Teignmouth, Dawlish, Exe estuary path (W and then E)
13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m: Exmouth, Daisy Mount, Fairmile, Talaton, Cullumpton, Tiverton, Bickleigh, Crediton, Exeter, home
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m: Exeter, cross Dartmoor: Moretonhampstead, Princetown, Yelverton, north to Tavistock, Okehampton, old A30 > Exeter
06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m: Yelverton, PLYMOUTH, ferry, coast to LOOE, N to Dobwalls, Minions, Horsebridge, TAVISTOCK, Yelverton
05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m: Uffculme, Staple Hill, Barrington, Muchelny, Langport, N Curry, Taunton, Wellington, Uffculme
03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m: Weymouth - Isle of Purbeck loop, Bovington, Wych oil 'farm', Swanage, Corfe, Wool
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 117km + 1361m


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Mar 2016)

*2016 January*
01/01/2016. West Wickham, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tunbridge,East Peckham, Seal, Otford *100km*. 1 point
*2016 February*
20/02/2016. Camberwell, Watford, Tring, Silverstone, Marton *163km*. 1 point
*2016 March*
20/22/2016. Corby, Kings Cliffe, Wansford. West Deeping, Baston, back the same way *100km*. 1 point
Total: 3 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Mar 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)

*Total points: 11*


----------



## john59 (25 Mar 2016)

102 km circuit.

http://www.strava.com/activities/526200451

1 point, total 5 points


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Mar 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)


----------



## Fubar (25 Mar 2016)

*2016*
_*January*_
100k - Ice Dodging: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar (puncture repair), Saline, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
_*February*_
113k - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Cowie, Cambusbarron, Stirling, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*March*_
100k - Good Friday Solo Effort: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Crossgates, Dunfermline (3 points)


----------



## si_c (25 Mar 2016)

25th Mar: 101.8km: Wirral -> Chester -> Wirral Loop (https://www.strava.com/activities/526537760/overview)

24th Feb: 101.7km
30th Jan: 104.8km


----------



## StuartG (25 Mar 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).

Total: 5 points*


----------



## tallliman (26 Mar 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

Total 6 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Mar 2016)

*31 Mar*: 103.3km + 1222m: Exmouth, Daisy Mount, Fairmile, Feniton, Hemyock, > A38, A38/B3181 > Cullompton, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, cycle path

22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m: Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Clyst Hydon, Poltimore, Killerton, Silverton, Thorverton, Crediton, Exeter, Exe estuary path (E)
20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m: Mad March 200 Audax - Exeter, Budleigh Salterton, Tiverton, Dunster, round and over Quantocks, Crowcombe, Culmstock, Exeter
16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m Ashbrittle, Wellington Hill, Blackdown Hills, X to A30 and Yarcombe, Cotleigh br, Honiton, Culmstock, A38, Bradford-on-Tone, Milverton
14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m Exe estuary path (E), Longdown, Newton Abbot, Shaldon, Teignmouth, Dawlish, Exe estuary path (W and then E)
13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m: Exmouth, Daisy Mount, Fairmile, Talaton, Cullumpton, Tiverton, Bickleigh, Crediton, Exeter, home
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m: Exeter, cross Dartmoor: Moretonhampstead, Princetown, Yelverton, north to Tavistock, Okehampton, old A30 > Exeter
06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m: Yelverton, PLYMOUTH, ferry, coast to LOOE, N to Dobwalls, Minions, Horsebridge, TAVISTOCK, Yelverton
05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m: Uffculme, Staple Hill, Barrington, Muchelny, Langport, N Curry, Taunton, Wellington, Uffculme
03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m: Weymouth - Isle of Purbeck loop, Bovington, Wych oil 'farm', Swanage, Corfe, Wool
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 116km + 1353m


----------



## tallliman (31 Mar 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

Total 7 points


----------



## Goonerobes (2 Apr 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)


----------



## tallliman (2 Apr 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

Total 8 points


----------



## john59 (3 Apr 2016)

23rd January, 113 km circuit, Wirral peninsula. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/476505521

6th February, 102 km ride. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/487136758

28th February, 100 km ride to the 'Ice cream farm, Tattenhall. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/504410337

10th March, 105 km circuit. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/513224010

25th March, 102 km circuit. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/526200451

3rd April, 115 km circuit, 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/534352284

Total, *6 points*


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Apr 2016)

A rather pompous reminder on formatting of posts in this thread.


Dogtrousers said:


> To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2016 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _ Do not post just a link._
> 
> When you add a post, copy all of the rides from your previous post so that your latest post contains all of your ride.
> 
> ...



Happy 100k-ing everyone.


----------



## StuartG (3 Apr 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).

Total: 6 points*


----------



## jeltz (3 Apr 2016)

January 24 108.5km (67.4 miles) https://www.strava.com/activities/477508841
February 21 101km (62.8 miles) https://www.strava.com/activities/498833030
March 13 102.7km (63.5 miles) https://www.strava.com/activities/516209294
April 3rd 118.9km (73.9 miles) https://www.strava.com/activities/534541785


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Apr 2016)

*3 Apr*: 210.7km + 2548m: Dorset Coast 200 Audax: Wareham, Poole/Studland ferry, Weymouth, Bridport, Axminster, Marshwood, Dorchester, Tincleton, Wareham

*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 121km + 1413m


----------



## Goonerobes (9 Apr 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Apr 2016)

A little reminder on formatting rules:

Please show the description for every ride. That is, your latest post should show the details of _*ALL*_ of your qualifying rides. When you add a ride, you copy all preceding rides and add the new one. So *ALL* of them are shown.

Please do _*NOT*_ post just a link.



Dogtrousers said:


> To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2016 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _ Do not post just a link._
> 
> When you add a post, copy all of the rides from your previous post so that your latest post contains all of your rides.


----------



## tallliman (9 Apr 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

63 miles to Kegworth, Sileby and back again then around East Midlands Airport and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103

Total 9 points


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey
Feb 7th 62.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Mar 13th 62.3 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,East Leake, Asfordby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
April 10th 72.13 miles 1 point
Anstey,Asfordby,Gaddesby,Normanton,Diesworth, Shepshed ,Anstey


----------



## Donger (10 Apr 2016)

*1 January:* Gloucester-Newnham on Severn-Tutshill-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Gloucester. *100.3km*. 
*14 February:* "Flapjack" audax: Chippenham-Kemble-Westonbirt-Sherston-Castle Combe-Chippenham. (inc getting lost etc & return to car). *108.2km.* 
*19 March:* "Character Coln" audax: Andoversford-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham and retrace to Andoversford. (inc return to car). *102.8km.* 
*10 April:* Eastgate Cycles "Paris-Roubaix" 2016 (plus ride to and from). Gloucester-Tewkesbury-Pershore-around Bredon Hill-Ashchurch-Gloucester. *110.4km.*
*(4 points)*


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Apr 2016)

11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m: Jacobstowe, Holsworthy, Bude, Bradworthy, Stibb Cross, south on Tarka Trail, out to A386, Meeth, Hatherleigh, Jacobstowe
3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m: Dorset Coast 200 Audax: Wareham, Poole/Studland ferry, Weymouth, Bridport, Axminster, Marshwood, Dorchester, Tincleton, Wareham

*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 120km + 1403m


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Apr 2016)

*13 Apr*: 127.8km +1594m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Branscombe, Seaton, Axminster, Chard, Blackdowns, Ottery St Mary, Exmouth

11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m: Jacobstowe, Holsworthy, Bude, Bradworthy, Stibb Cross, south on Tarka Trail, out to A386, Meeth, Hatherleigh, Jacobstowe
3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m: Dorset Coast 200 Audax: Wareham, Poole/Studland ferry, Weymouth, Bridport, Axminster, Marshwood, Dorchester, Tincleton, Wareham
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 121km + 1412m


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Apr 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)

*Total points: 12*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Apr 2016)

April done and not nearly so hard this time. Me like tailwinds.

30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km). 1 point
14-Feb-2016, A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. 69.06 miles (111.12km). 2 points
5-March-2016.  A hilly ride to Bridgnorth then back. 63.01 miles (101.38km). 3 points
16-April-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.79 miles (102.64km). 4 points


----------



## StuartG (18 Apr 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!

Total: 7 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Apr 2016)

*19 Apr*: 128.9km + 1611m: Exmouth, Haldon Hill, Chudleigh, Newton Abbot, Totnes, Dittisham, ferry cross R Dart to Greenway, Torquay, coast, Exe estuary path

13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Branscombe, Seaton, Axminster, Chard, Blackdowns, Ottery St Mary, Exmouth
11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m: Jacobstowe, Holsworthy, Bude, Bradworthy, Stibb Cross, south on Tarka Trail, out to A386, Meeth, Hatherleigh, Jacobstowe
3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m: Dorset Coast 200 Audax: Wareham, Poole/Studland ferry, Weymouth, Bridport, Axminster, Marshwood, Dorchester, Tincleton, Wareham
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 121km + 1421m


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Apr 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)

*Total points: 13*


----------



## SpaCyclist (22 Apr 2016)

*20 January*: 102km. Boston Spa, Wetherby, Knaresborough, Boroughbridge, Easingwold, Stillington, Cattal, Thorp Arch, Boston Sp
https://www.strava.com/activities/474440789

*25 February:* 109km. Boston Spa, Askham Richard, Stamford Bridge, Sheriff Hutton, Easingwold, Cattal, Boston Spa ( https://www.strava.com/activities/502042755 )

*17 March: *110km. Boston Spa, Wetherby, Knaresborough, Ripon, Coxwold, Easingwold, Cattal, Boston Spa. ( https://www.strava.com/activities/519484397 )

*22 April: *124km. Tadcaster, Knaresborough, Ripon, Coxwold, Crayke, Easingwold, Cattal, Tadcaster. (https://www.strava.com/activities/552357398 )

Great weather again, no wind!


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Apr 2016)

January

9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely-St Ives-Somersham-Cottenham-Wicken-Fordham-Isleham-Prickwillow-Ely-Little Downham-Ely.

https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February

27th February;103.6km

Ely-Prickwillow-Isleham-Chippenham-Kennett-Higham-Barrow-Ashley-Newmarket-Fordham-Streatham-Haddenham-Witchford-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March

11th March;101.3km

Cambridge-Fulbourn-Balsham-West Wratting-Dullingham-Woodditton-Cheveley-Moulton-Red Lodge-Isleham-Prickwillow-Littleport-Little Downham/Pymoor loop-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April

21 April;141.5km

Ely-Prickwillow-Isleham-Kennett-Newmarket-Dullingham-Six Mile Bottom-Wooditton-Coolinge-Lidgate-Hargrave-Barrow-Tuddenham-Herringswell-
Chippenham-Fordham-Wicken-Stretham-Witchford-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/552345016


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Apr 2016)

*2016 January*
01/01/2016. West Wickham, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tunbridge,East Peckham, Seal, Otford *100km*. 1 point
*2016 February*
20/02/2016. Camberwell, Watford, Tring, Silverstone, Marton *163km*. 1 point
*2016 March*
22/03/2016. Corby, Kings Cliffe, Wansford. West Deeping, Baston, back the same way *100km*. 1 point
*2016 April*
23/04/2016 London Bridge, Strood, Whitstable (FNRttC), Faversham, Lenham, Boughton Monchelsea, Yalding, Plaxtol, Bat and Ball. *179km* 1 point

Total: 4 points.


----------



## Goonerobes (23 Apr 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)


----------



## tallliman (23 Apr 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

63 miles to Kegworth, Sileby and back again then around East Midlands Airport and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103

16th April; 101 miles 
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853

Total 11 points


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Apr 2016)

Missed out on the Llandudno forum ride but did a personal best metric century to make up for it 

30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km). 1 point
14-Feb-2016, A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. 69.06 miles (111.12km). 2 points
5-March-2016.  A hilly ride to Bridgnorth then back. 63.01 miles (101.38km). 3 points
16-April-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.79 miles (102.64km). 4 points
23-April-2016.  A slightly different anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.23 miles (101.73km) 5 points


----------



## StuartG (23 Apr 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)*

Total: 8 points


----------



## Fubar (24 Apr 2016)

*2016*
_*January*_
100k - Ice Dodging: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar (puncture repair), Saline, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
_*February*_
113k - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Cowie, Cambusbarron, Stirling, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*March*_
100k - Good Friday Solo Effort: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Crossgates, Dunfermline (3 points)
_*April*_
104K - Solo, Cold Northerly in the Sun: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Auchmuir Brig, Scotlandwell, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Fishcross, Alloa, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (4 points)


----------



## si_c (25 Apr 2016)

23rd April: CC Forum Ride, Manchester -> Altrincham -> Weaverham -> Eureka -> Rhyl -> Llandudno for 161.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/555564533)

25th Mar: 101.8km
24th Feb: 101.7km
30th Jan: 104.8km


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Apr 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey
Feb 7th 62.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Mar 13th 62.3 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,East Leake, Asfordby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
April 10th 72.13 miles 1 point
Anstey,Asfordby,Gaddesby,Normanton,Diesworth, Shepshed ,Anstey
May 1st 64.74 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,Kegworth,East Leake, Wysall,Gaddesby,Cossington,Anstey


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 May 2016)

*30 Apr/1 May (4)* 410.2km + 4210m Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Buith Wells, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Brecon, Crickhowell, Gilwern, Usk, Chepstow

19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m: Exmouth, Haldon Hill, Chudleigh, Newton Abbot, Totnes, Dittisham, ferry cross R Dart to Greenway, Torquay, coast, Exe estuary path
13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Branscombe, Seaton, Axminster, Chard, Blackdowns, Ottery St Mary, Exmouth
11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m: Jacobstowe, Holsworthy, Bude, Bradworthy, Stibb Cross, south on Tarka Trail, out to A386, Meeth, Hatherleigh, Jacobstowe
3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m: Dorset Coast 200 Audax: Wareham, Poole/Studland ferry, Weymouth, Bridport, Axminster, Marshwood, Dorchester, Tincleton, Wareham
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 133km + 1537m


----------



## StuartG (2 May 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!

Total: 9 points


----------



## john59 (5 May 2016)

23rd January, 113 km circuit, Wirral peninsula. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/476505521

6th February, 102 km ride. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/487136758

28th February, 100 km ride to the 'Ice cream farm, Tattenhall. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/504410337

10th March, 105 km circuit. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/513224010

25th March, 102 km circuit. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/526200451

3rd April, 115 km circuit, 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/534352284

5th May, 122.9km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/566085718

Total *7 points*


----------



## SpaCyclist (6 May 2016)

*20 January*: 102km. Boston Spa, Wetherby, Knaresborough, Boroughbridge, Easingwold, Stillington, Cattal, Thorp Arch, Boston Sp
https://www.strava.com/activities/474440789

*25 February:* 109km. Boston Spa, Askham Richard, Stamford Bridge, Sheriff Hutton, Easingwold, Cattal, Boston Spa ( https://www.strava.com/activities/502042755 )

*17 March: *110km. Boston Spa, Wetherby, Knaresborough, Ripon, Coxwold, Easingwold, Cattal, Boston Spa. ( https://www.strava.com/activities/519484397 )

*22 April: *124km. Tadcaster, Knaresborough, Ripon, Coxwold, Crayke, Easingwold, Cattal, Tadcaster. (https://www.strava.com/activities/552357398 )

*5 May: *105km. Boston Spa, Knaresborough, Pateley Bridge,Greenhow Hill, Otley, Wetherby, Boston Spa. (https://www.strava.com/activities/566185157)

Decided to follow part of the Tour de Yorkshire route from Boston Spa to Greenhow. Greenhow Hill was steep, long and hard - and, for me, very slow!


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 May 2016)

A quick reminder. Please don't just post links or dates and distances. 

Not necessarily a big deal, but it looks better when everyone has the full set of rides. See The 2015 Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge for a nice example.



Dogtrousers said:


> To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2016 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _ Do not post just a link._
> 
> When you add a post, copy all of the rides from your previous post so that your latest post contains all of your rides.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 May 2016)

*5 May: *126.2km + 1573m: Constantine, Carnon Downs, KSW600 route to Townshend then Hayle, St Ives, anti-clockwise round St Just peninsula via LE, Penzance*

April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 133km + 1538m


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 May 2016)

*6 May (2)*: 216.8km + 2352m: Penzance, Hayle, Goonhavern, St Columb Major, Wadebridge, Delabole, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter, Exmouth

5 May: 126.2km + 1573m: Constantine, Carnon Downs, KSW600 route to Townshend then Hayle, St Ives, anti-clockwise round St Just peninsula via LE, Penzance*
April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 136km + 1570m


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 May 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)

*Total points: 14*


----------



## Goonerobes (7 May 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 May 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)

*Total points: 15*


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 May 2016)

January

9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely-St Ives-Somersham-Cottenham-Wicken-Fordham-Isleham-Prickwillow-Ely-Little Downham-Ely.

https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February

27th February;103.6km

Ely-Prickwillow-Isleham-Chippenham-Kennett-Higham-Barrow-Ashley-Newmarket-Fordham-Streatham-Haddenham-Witchford-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March

11th March;101.3km

Cambridge-Fulbourn-Balsham-West Wratting-Dullingham-Woodditton-Cheveley-Moulton-Red Lodge-Isleham-Prickwillow-Littleport-Little Downham/Pymoor loop-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April

21 April;141.5km

Ely-Prickwillow-Isleham-Kennett-Newmarket-Dullingham-Six Mile Bottom-Wooditton-Coolinge-Lidgate-Hargrave-Barrow-Tuddenham-Herringswell-
Chippenham-Fordham-Wicken-Stretham-Witchford-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/552345016

May

12 May 117.1km

Cambridge-Fulbourn-Balsham-Wst Ratting-Six Mile Bottom-Gt Bradley-Cowlinge-Lidgate-Hargrave-Barrow-Dalham-Moulton-Gazeley-Kentford
-Kennett-Red Lodge-Worlington-Freckenham-Fordham-Soham-Stretham-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 May 2016)

*12 May*: 158.2km + 1946m: Constantine, Gweek, Porthkellis, Marazion, Hayle, Padstow, Camel Trail to Bodmin and NE, XC over Bodmin Moor (!), Davidstow

6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m: Penzance, Hayle, Goonhavern, St Columb Major, Wadebridge, Delabole, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter, Exmouth
5 May: 126.2km + 1573m: Constantine, Carnon Downs, KSW600 route to Townshend then Hayle, St Ives, anti-clockwise round St Just peninsula via LE, Penzance*
April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 137km + 1584m


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 May 2016)

13 May: 174.8km + 1479m: Davidstow, Bude, Bideford, Barnstaple, S Molton, Eggesford, Crediton, Exeter and Exe estuary (E) cyclepath

12 May: 158.2km + 1946m: Constantine, Gweek, Porthkellis, Marazion, Hayle, Padstow, Camel Trail to Bodmin and NE, XC over Bodmin Moor (!), Davidstow
6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m: Penzance, Hayle, Goonhavern, St Columb Major, Wadebridge, Delabole, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter, Exmouth
5 May: 126.2km + 1573m: Constantine, Carnon Downs, KSW600 route to Townshend then Hayle, St Ives, anti-clockwise round St Just peninsula via LE, Penzance*
April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 138km + 1580m


----------



## Goonerobes (14 May 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)
14th - 101km - New Forest - Downton, Godshill, Burley, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst. (1 point)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 May 2016)

May is done with an imperial century in the bag. I'm slightly out of practice at this distance.

30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km). 1 point
14-Feb-2016, A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. 69.06 miles (111.12km). 2 points
5-March-2016.  A hilly ride to Bridgnorth then back. 63.01 miles (101.38km). 3 points
16-April-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.79 miles (102.64km). 4 points
23-April-2016.  A slightly different anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.23 miles (101.73km) 5 points
14-May-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round mid and south Shropshire (plus bits of Powys and Herefordshire). 110.83 miles (178.32km) 6 points.


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 May 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450,m)

*Total points: 16*


----------



## Donger (15 May 2016)

*1 January:* Gloucester-Newnham on Severn-Tutshill-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Gloucester. *100.3km*. 
*14 February:* "Flapjack" audax: Chippenham-Kemble-Westonbirt-Sherston-Castle Combe-Chippenham. (inc getting lost etc & return to car). *108.2km.* 
*19 March:* "Character Coln" audax: Andoversford-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham and retrace to Andoversford. (inc return to car). *102.8km.* 
*10 April:* Eastgate Cycles "Paris-Roubaix" 2016 (plus ride to and from). Gloucester-Tewkesbury-Pershore-around Bredon Hill-Ashchurch-Gloucester. *110.4km.
15 May: *Gloucester-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-BHF Cotswold Bike Ride 2016 (30 mile version)-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester. *101.7km.
(5 points)*


----------



## si_c (16 May 2016)

14th May: Liverpool to Wirral via Maghull, Warrington for a total of 140 (ish) flattish km (500m) (https://www.strava.com/activities/576095824), link adds a few km from train rides(river, hop to the nearest bike shop) due to the way strava handles gpx files.

23rd April: 161.8km
25th Mar: 101.8km
24th Feb: 101.7km
30th Jan: 104.8km


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 May 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)

*Total points: 17*


----------



## tallliman (17 May 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

63 miles to Kegworth, Sileby and back again then around East Midlands Airport and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103

16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853

14th May; 123 miles 
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280

Total 12 points


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 May 2016)

*2016 January*
01/01/2016. West Wickham, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tunbridge,East Peckham, Seal, Otford *100km*. 1 point
*2016 February*
20/02/2016. Camberwell, Watford, Tring, Silverstone, Marton *163km*. 1 point
*2016 March*
22/03/2016. Corby, Kings Cliffe, Wansford. West Deeping, Baston, back the same way *100km*. 1 point
*2016 April*
23/04/2016 London Bridge, Strood, Whitstable (FNRttC), Faversham, Lenham, Boughton Monchelsea, Yalding, Plaxtol, Bat and Ball. *179km* 1 point
*2016 May*
22/05/2016 Hyde Park Corner, Faygate, Southend on Sea (FNRttC), Devil's Dyke, Handcross, Turners Hill, Ganger's Hill, Hayes. *183km* 1 point

Total: 5 points.


----------



## 13 rider (22 May 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey
Feb 7th 62.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Mar 13th 62.3 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,East Leake, Asfordby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
April 10th 72.13 miles 1 point
Anstey,Asfordby,Gaddesby,Normanton,Diesworth, Shepshed ,Anstey
May 1st 64.74 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,Kegworth,East Leake, Wysall,Gaddesby,Cossington,Anstey
May 22nd 73.13 miles 1point
Anstey ,Ragdale,Keyworth ,Castle Coming to, Diesworth ,Quorn. Anstey


----------



## tallliman (22 May 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

63 miles to Kegworth, Sileby and back again then around East Midlands Airport and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103

16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853

14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280

21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534

Total 13 points


----------



## john59 (23 May 2016)

23rd January, 113 km circuit, Wirral peninsula. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/476505521

6th February, 102 km ride. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/487136758

28th February, 100 km ride to the 'Ice cream farm, Tattenhall. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/504410337

10th March, 105 km circuit. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/513224010

25th March, 102 km circuit. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/526200451

3rd April, 115 km circuit, 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/534352284

5th May, 122.9km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/566085718

23rd May, 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Bretton, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton.1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/585350221

Total *8 points*


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 May 2016)

2016;

January

9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely-St Ives-Somersham-Cottenham-Wicken-Fordham-Isleham-Prickwillow-Ely-Little Downham-Ely.

https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February

27th February;103.6km

Ely-Prickwillow-Isleham-Chippenham-Kennett-Higham-Barrow-Ashley-Newmarket-Fordham-Streatham-Haddenham-Witchford-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March

11th March;101.3km

Cambridge-Fulbourn-Balsham-West Wratting-Dullingham-Woodditton-Cheveley-Moulton-Red Lodge-Isleham-Prickwillow-Littleport-Little Downham/Pymoor loop-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April

21 April;141.5km

Ely-Prickwillow-Isleham-Kennett-Newmarket-Dullingham-Six Mile Bottom-Wooditton-Coolinge-Lidgate-Hargrave-Barrow-Tuddenham-Herringswell-
Chippenham-Fordham-Wicken-Stretham-Witchford-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/552345016

May

12 May 117.1km

Cambridge-Fulbourn-Balsham-Wst Ratting-Six Mile Bottom-Gt Bradley-Cowlinge-Lidgate-Hargrave-Barrow-Dalham-Moulton-Gazeley-Kentford
-Kennett-Red Lodge-Worlington-Freckenham-Fordham-Soham-Stretham-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782

22nd May 164.3km

Boudicca Sportive 100 

Snetterton-Ovington-Swaffham-West Acre-Gt Massingham-Docking-Chosely-Stanhoe-Nth Creake-Syderstone-East Rudham-Litcham-
Wenderling-Bradenham-Ctanworth-Shropham-Snetterton.

https://www.strava.com/activities/584642937

So 6 points.


----------



## Fubar (23 May 2016)

*2016*
_*January*_
100k - Ice Dodging: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar (puncture repair), Saline, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
_*February*_
113k - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Cowie, Cambusbarron, Stirling, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*March*_
100k - Good Friday Solo Effort: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Crossgates, Dunfermline (3 points)
_*April*_
104K - Solo, Cold Northerly in the Sun: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Auchmuir Brig, Scotlandwell, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Fishcross, Alloa, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*May*_
100k in 2 parts: Dunfermline to Edinburgh, and Carlisle to Elterwater over Kirkstone Pass (5 points)


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 May 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)

*Total points: 18*


----------



## Goonerobes (28 May 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)
14th - 101km - New Forest - Downton, Godshill, Burley, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst. (1 point)
28th - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Cranbourne, Fordingbridge. (1 point)


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 May 2016)

*28/29 May* (6): 607.5km + 7149m: Exeter, BUDE, LOOE, Fowey (ferry), PENZANCE, Newquay, BUDE, Barnstaple, BRIDGWATER, SEATON, Exeter

13 May: 174.8km + 1479m: Davidstow, Bude, Bideford, Barnstaple, S Molton, Eggesford, Crediton, Exeter and Exe estuary (E) cyclepath
12 May: 158.2km + 1946m: Constantine, Gweek, Porthkellis, Marazion, Hayle, Padstow, Camel Trail to Bodmin and NE, XC over Bodmin Moor (!), Davidstow
6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m: Penzance, Hayle, Goonhavern, St Columb Major, Wadebridge, Delabole, Davidstow, Launceston, Okehampton, Exeter, Exmouth
5 May: 126.2km + 1573m: Constantine, Carnon Downs, KSW600 route to Townshend then Hayle, St Ives, anti-clockwise round St Just peninsula via LE, Penzance*
April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 146km + 1697m


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 May 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)

*Total points: 19*


----------



## Donger (4 Jun 2016)

*1 January:* "Bridge and Back" ride. Gloucester-Newnham on Severn-Tutshill-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Gloucester. *100.3km*.
*14 February:* "Flapjack" audax: Chippenham-Kemble-Westonbirt-Sherston-Castle Combe-Chippenham. (inc getting lost etc & return to car). *108.2km.
19 March:* "Character Coln" audax: Andoversford-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham and retrace to Andoversford. (inc return to car). *102.8km.
10 April:* Eastgate Cycles "Paris-Roubaix" 2016 (plus ride to and from). Gloucester-Tewkesbury-Pershore-around Bredon Hill-Ashchurch-Gloucester. *110.4km.
15 May: *Gloucester-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-BHF Cotswold Bike Ride 2016 (30 mile version)-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester. *101.7km.
4 June: *"Over the Hills and Far Away" audax: Tewkesbury-Pershore-Upton on Severn-Little Malvern-Colwall-Tirley-Tewkesbury (& to and from car). *103.4km.
(6 points)*


----------



## tallliman (5 Jun 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

63 miles to Kegworth, Sileby and back again then around East Midlands Airport and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103

16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853

14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534

5th June 77miles 
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697

Total 14 points


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jun 2016)

Club run today with 4 cat 4 climbs and im fecked, doesnt help that i have been off the bike for over a week on the beer and chip diet .
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/599457173/embed/a6f40524705717de29374226052c5f69d37bbe72


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Jun 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)
14th - 101km - New Forest - Downton, Godshill, Burley, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst. (1 point)
28th - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Cranbourne, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

June
5th - 153km - Medio Fondo Dragon Ride - Wales


----------



## Fubar (5 Jun 2016)

*2016*
_*January*_
100k - Ice Dodging: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar (puncture repair), Saline, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
_*February*_
113k - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Cowie, Cambusbarron, Stirling, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*March*_
100k - Good Friday Solo Effort: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Crossgates, Dunfermline (3 points)
_*April*_
104K - Solo, Cold Northerly in the Sun: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Auchmuir Brig, Scotlandwell, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Fishcross, Alloa, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*May*_
100k in 2 parts: Dunfermline to Edinburgh, and Carlisle to Elterwater over Kirkstone Pass (5 points)
_*June*_
106k - East Lothian Loop: Edinburgh to Haddington then loop out to Gifford (6 points)


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Jun 2016)

*5 Jun*: 108.5km + 1377m: CS Dynamo club run to Cheriton Bishop (cafe stop) via a few hills and back; and extra loop to Daisy Mount and S to Exmouth
*
May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m,
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m,
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 143km + 1663m


----------



## john59 (6 Jun 2016)

23rd January, 113 km circuit, Wirral peninsula. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/476505521

6th February, 102 km ride. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/487136758

28th February, 100 km ride to the 'Ice cream farm, Tattenhall. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/504410337

10th March, 105 km circuit. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/513224010

25th March, 102 km circuit. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/526200451

3rd April, 115 km circuit, 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/534352284

5th May, 122.9km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/566085718

23rd May, 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Bretton, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton.1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/585350221

6th June, 120 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Mickle Trafford, Delamere Forest, Mickle Trafford, Capenhurst, Willaston, Ness Gardens, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/600389524

Total *9 points*


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Jun 2016)

2016;

January

9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely to Ely circuit via St Ives.

https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February

27th February;103.6km,1 pt

Ely to Ely curcuit via Newmarket.

https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March

11th March;101.3km 1pt

Cambridge to Ely via Dullingham and Isleham.

https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April

21 April;141.5km 1pt

Ely to Ely curcuit via Six Mile Bottom


https://www.strava.com/activities/552345016

May

12 May 117.1km 1pt

Cambridge to Ely via West Suffolk villages

https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782

22nd May 164.3km 1pt

Boudicca Sportive 100
.
https://www.strava.com/activities/584642937

5th June 135.1km, 1pt

Tour Of Cambridge Gran Fondo

https://www.strava.com/activities/599743686

6pts total.


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Jun 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)

*Total points: 20*


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Jun 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)
14th - 101km - New Forest - Downton, Godshill, Burley, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst. (1 point)
28th - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Cranbourne, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

June
5th - 153km - Medio Fondo Dragon Ride - Wales (1 point)
11th - 104km - Wiltshire & Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Verwood, Godshill. (1 point)


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jun 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey
Feb 7th 62.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Mar 13th 62.3 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,East Leake, Asfordby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
April 10th 72.13 miles 1 point
Anstey,Asfordby,Gaddesby,Normanton,Diesworth, Shepshed ,Anstey
May 1st 64.74 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,Kegworth,East Leake, Wysall,Gaddesby,Cossington,Anstey
May 22nd 73.13 miles 1point
Anstey ,Ragdale,Keyworth ,Castle Coming to, Diesworth ,Quorn. Anstey
June 12th 75.09 1 point
Anstey ,Frisby ,Gaddesby, E Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Jun 2016)

*11 Jun*: 112.6km +1188m: Lleyn peninsula (NW Wales): Bryncir, SW towards Pwllheli, Aberdaeron, extreme end, ENE on (N) coast road, Penygroes, S on cycle path

5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m: CS Dynamo club run to Cheriton Bishop (cafe stop) via a few hills and back; and extra loop to Daisy Mount and S to Exmouth
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m,
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m,
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 142km + 1649m


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Jun 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)

*Total points: 21*


----------



## Fubar (18 Jun 2016)

*2016*
_*January*_
100k - Ice Dodging: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar (puncture repair), Saline, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
_*February*_
113k - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Cowie, Cambusbarron, Stirling, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*March*_
100k - Good Friday Solo Effort: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Crossgates, Dunfermline (3 points)
_*April*_
104K - Solo, Cold Northerly in the Sun: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Auchmuir Brig, Scotlandwell, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Fishcross, Alloa, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*May*_
100k in 2 parts: Dunfermline to Edinburgh, and Carlisle to Elterwater over Kirkstone Pass (5 points)
_*June*_
106k - East Lothian Loop: Edinburgh to Haddington then loop out to Gifford (6 points)
108k - Edinburgh Festival of Cycling Night Ride: Edinburgh to Pencaitland, Gifford, East Linton, Drem, Aberlady, Mussleburgh, Edinburgh (7 points)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jun 2016)

Time for a metric century in the lovely June sunshine  

30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km). 1 point
14-Feb-2016, A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. 69.06 miles (111.12km). 2 points
5-March-2016.  A hilly ride to Bridgnorth then back. 63.01 miles (101.38km). 3 points
16-April-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.79 miles (102.64km). 4 points
23-April-2016.  A slightly different anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.23 miles (101.73km) 5 points
14-May-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round mid and south Shropshire (plus bits of Powys and Herefordshire). 110.83 miles (178.32km) 6 points.
18-June-2016. To Ludlow and back again. 66.63 miles (107.21 km) 7 points.


----------



## StuartG (18 Jun 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)*

Total: 10 points


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Jun 2016)

2016;

January
9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely to Ely circuit via St Ives.
https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February
27th February;103.6km,1 pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Newmarket.
https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March
11th March;101.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Dullingham and Isleham.
https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April
21 April;141.5km 1pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Six Mile Bottom
https://www.strava.com/activities/552345016

May
12 May 117.1km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via West Suffolk villages
https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782

22nd May 164.3km 1pt
Boudicca Sportive 100
https://www.strava.com/activities/584642937

June
5th June 135.1km, 1pt
Tour Of Cambridge Gran Fondo
https://www.strava.com/activities/599743686

19th June 100.8km,1pt
Ely to Ely via West Suffolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/614026099

7pts total.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Jun 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)

*Total points: 22*


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Jun 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)
14th - 101km - New Forest - Downton, Godshill, Burley, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst. (1 point)
28th - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Cranbourne, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

June
5th - 153km - Medio Fondo Dragon Ride - Wales (1 point)
11th - 104km - Wiltshire & Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Verwood, Godshill. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Wiltshire poppies - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)


----------



## tallliman (25 Jun 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

63 miles to Kegworth, Sileby and back again then around East Midlands Airport and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103

16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853

14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534

5th June 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703

Total 16 points


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jun 2016)

*2016 January*
01/01/2016. West Wickham, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tunbridge,East Peckham, Seal, Otford *100km*. 1 point
*2016 February*
20/02/2016. Camberwell, Watford, Tring, Silverstone, Marton *163km*. 1 point
*2016 March*
22/03/2016. Corby, Kings Cliffe, Wansford. West Deeping, Baston, back the same way *100km*. 1 point
*2016 April*
23/04/2016 London Bridge, Strood, Whitstable (FNRttC), Faversham, Lenham, Boughton Monchelsea, Yalding, Plaxtol, Bat and Ball. *179km* 1 point
*2016 May*
22/05/2016 Hyde Park Corner, Faygate, Southend on Sea (FNRttC), Devil's Dyke, Handcross, Turners Hill, Ganger's Hill, Hayes. *183km* 1 point
*2016 May*
26/06/2016 FNRttC Cardiff-Swansea: Cardiff, Bridgend, Port Talbot, Neath, Swansea, Mumbles, Swansea. *109km* 1 point

Total: 6 points.


----------



## StuartG (26 Jun 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)
June 24th: *FNRttC Cardiff -Swansea 71.46 miles by Brompton* (115.0 km)*

Total: 11 points


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Jun 2016)

2016;

January
9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely to Ely circuit via St Ives.
https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February
27th February;103.6km,1 pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Newmarket.
https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March
11th March;101.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Dullingham and Isleham.
https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April
21 April;141.5km 1pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Six Mile Bottom
https://www.strava.com/activities/552345016

May
12 May 117.1km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via West Suffolk villages
https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782

22nd May 164.3km 1pt
Boudicca Sportive 100
https://www.strava.com/activities/584642937

June
5th June 135.1km, 1pt
Tour Of Cambridge Gran Fondo
https://www.strava.com/activities/599743686

19th June 100.8km,1pt
Ely to Ely via West Suffolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/614026099

30th June 115.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Saffron Walden
https://www.strava.com/activities/625725749

8pts total.


----------



## si_c (1 Jul 2016)

*January*
30th Jan;104.8km,1 pt.
Wirral -> Chester -> Rhosesmor out and back.
https://www.strava.com/activities/481890640

*February*
24th February;101.7km,1 pt
Wirral Circular via Chester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/501533716

*March*
25th March;101.8km 1pt
Wirral Circular via Chester
https://www.strava.com/activities/526537760/

*April*
23 April;161.8km 1pt
Manchester -> Altrincham -> Weaverham -> Eureka -> Rhyl -> Llandudno
https://www.strava.com/activities/555564533

*May*
14 May 150.2km 1pt
Liverpool -> Ormskirk -> Warrington->Frodsham->Wirral
https://www.strava.com/activities/576095824

30nd May 145.1km 1pt
Wirral->Rhyl->Wirral out and back
https://www.strava.com/activities/593092263

*June*
30th June 108.9km, 1pt
Liverpool -> Warrington -> Frodsham -> Wirral
http://www.strava.com/activities/626029082


----------



## Goonerobes (2 Jul 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)
14th - 101km - New Forest - Downton, Godshill, Burley, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst. (1 point)
28th - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Cranbourne, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

June
5th - 153km - Medio Fondo Dragon Ride - Wales (1 point)
11th - 104km - Wiltshire & Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Verwood, Godshill. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Wiltshire poppies - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)

July
2nd - 100k - Test Valley - Landford, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Bramshaw. (1 point)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jul 2016)

Less drizzle - more wind, but I have a July qualifier under my belt.

30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km). 1 point
14-Feb-2016, A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. 69.06 miles (111.12km). 2 points
5-March-2016.  A hilly ride to Bridgnorth then back. 63.01 miles (101.38km). 3 points
16-April-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.79 miles (102.64km). 4 points
23-April-2016.  A slightly different anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.23 miles (101.73km) 5 points
14-May-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round mid and south Shropshire (plus bits of Powys and Herefordshire). 110.83 miles (178.32km) 6 points.
18-June-2016. To Ludlow and back again. 66.63 miles (107.21 km) 7 points.
2-July-2016. Ludlow again but a figure of eight route this time. 63.76 miles (102.59 km) 8 Points


----------



## tallliman (2 Jul 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

63 miles to Kegworth, Sileby and back again then around East Midlands Airport and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103

16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853

14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534

5th June 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703

2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100

Total 17 points


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jul 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey
Feb 7th 62.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Mar 13th 62.3 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,East Leake, Asfordby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
April 10th 72.13 miles 1 point
Anstey,Asfordby,Gaddesby,Normanton,Diesworth, Shepshed ,Anstey
May 1st 64.74 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,Kegworth,East Leake, Wysall,Gaddesby,Cossington,Anstey
May 22nd 73.13 miles 1point
Anstey ,Ragdale,Keyworth ,Castle Coming to, Diesworth ,Quorn. Anstey
June 12th 75.09 1 point
Anstey ,Frisby ,Gaddesby, E Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
July 3rd 64.2 miles 1 point
Anstey round Charnwood and out to Gaddesby and extended return to make the distance


----------



## StuartG (3 Jul 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)
June 24th: *FNRttC Cardiff -Swansea 71.46 miles by Brompton* (115.0 km)
July 3rd: *Sydenham, Warligham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Sydenham 52.57 miles *(100.6 km)*

Total: 12 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Jul 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)

*Total points: 23*


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jul 2016)

just under 67 miles today with the medium club ride, unfortunatly the newly split medium fast is just going as fast as the old fast rides which means my ass is hanging off the back , this ride is a bit slower than i would like but i still get good base miles in especially with some categorized climbs in the mix around dovedale .
https://www.strava.com/activities/628679508


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Jul 2016)

*4 Jul: *103km + 666m: Askrigg, Hawes, Ingleton, Lancaster, Cockerham, Bispham
*3 Jul*: 133km + 1122m: Canonbie, A7, Longtown, Carlisle, Penrith, Sleagill Head, Kirkby Stephen, Askrigg
*1/2 Jul* (4): 475km + 6281m: Bispham, Arnside, Bowness, Ambleside, Keswick, Whinlatter Pass, Seascale, Ambleside, Kendal, Sedburgh, Askrigg, Reeth, Barnard Castle, Stanhope, Hexham, Bellingham, Kielder, Newcastleton, Canonbie (NB 1666m climb in 70km, from 285km to 355km)

*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m,
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m,
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 147km + 1704m


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Jul 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Londsale - 1,294m)

*Total points: 24*


----------



## Donger (9 Jul 2016)

*1 January:* "Bridge and Back" ride. Gloucester-Newnham on Severn-Tutshill-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Gloucester. *100.3km*.
*14 February:* "Flapjack" audax: Chippenham-Kemble-Westonbirt-Sherston-Castle Combe-Chippenham. (inc getting lost etc & return to car). *108.2km.
19 March:* "Character Coln" audax: Andoversford-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham and retrace to Andoversford. (inc return to car). *102.8km.
10 April:* Eastgate Cycles "Paris-Roubaix" 2016 (plus ride to and from). Gloucester-Tewkesbury-Pershore-around Bredon Hill-Ashchurch-Gloucester. *110.4km.
15 May: *Gloucester-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-"BHF Cotswold Bike Ride 2016" (30 mile version)-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester. *101.7km.
4 June: *"Over the Hills and Far Away" audax: Tewkesbury-Pershore-Upton on Severn-Little Malvern-Colwall-Tirley-Tewkesbury (& to and from car). *103.4km.
9 July:* "Teddy Bears' Picnic" audax: Bushley (near Tewkesbury)-Littledean-Mitcheldean-Much Marcle-Broom's Green-Bushley (& to and from car). *104.1km.
(7 points)*


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2016)

*2016 January*
01/01/2016. West Wickham, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tunbridge,East Peckham, Seal, Otford *100km*. 1 point
*2016 February*
20/02/2016. Camberwell, Watford, Tring, Silverstone, Marton *163km*. 1 point
*2016 March*
22/03/2016. Corby, Kings Cliffe, Wansford. West Deeping, Baston, back the same way *100km*. 1 point
*2016 April*
23/04/2016 London Bridge, Strood, Whitstable (FNRttC), Faversham, Lenham, Boughton Monchelsea, Yalding, Plaxtol, Bat and Ball. *179km* 1 point
*2016 May*
22/05/2016 Hyde Park Corner, Faygate, Southend on Sea (FNRttC), Devil's Dyke, Handcross, Turners Hill, Ganger's Hill, Hayes. *183km* 1 point
*2016 June*
26/06/2016 FNRttC Cardiff-Swansea: Cardiff, Bridgend, Port Talbot, Neath, Swansea, Mumbles, Swansea. *109km* 1 point
*2016 July*
04/07/2016 Chanteloup, Ver, Villedieu-les-Poêles, Brécey, L'Embranchement, Vernix, Fleury, Chanteloup. *101km* 1 point

Total: 7 points.


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Jul 2016)

*10 Jul*: 112km + 1283m: Newton Poppleford loop, Exeter, Longdown, Teign valley, Bovey Tracey, DNP Parke cafe, Chudleigh, Exe estuary cycle path

4 Jul*: *103km + 666m: Askrigg, Hawes, Ingleton, Lancaster, Cockerham, Blackpool
3 Jul: 133km + 1122m: Canonbie, A7, Longtown, Carlisle, Penrith, Sleagill Head, Kirkby Stephen, Askrigg
1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m: Blackpool, Arnside, Bowness, Ambleside, Keswick, Whinlatter Pass, Seascale, Ambleside, Kendal, Sedburgh, Askrigg, Reeth, Barnard Castle, Stanhope, Hexham, Bellingham, Kielder, Newcastleton, Canonbie (NB 1666m climb in 70km, from 285km to 355km)

*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m,
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m,
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 146km + 1693m


----------



## john59 (14 Jul 2016)

23rd January, 113 km circuit, Wirral peninsula. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/476505521

6th February, 102 km ride. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/487136758

28th February, 100 km ride to the 'Ice cream farm, Tattenhall. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/504410337

10th March, 105 km circuit. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/513224010

25th March, 102 km circuit. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/526200451

3rd April, 115 km circuit, 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/534352284

5th May, 122.9km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/566085718

23rd May, 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Bretton, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton.1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/585350221

6th June, 120 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Mickle Trafford, Delamere Forest, Mickle Trafford, Capenhurst, Willaston, Ness Gardens, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/600389524

14th July, 100 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Hawarden, Connah's Quay, Oakenhalt, Northop, Pentre Halkyn, Pet Cemetry Tea Rooms, Flint, Hawarden Bridge, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point

Total 10 points


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Jul 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)
14th - 101km - New Forest - Downton, Godshill, Burley, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst. (1 point)
28th - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Cranbourne, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

June
5th - 153km - Medio Fondo Dragon Ride - Wales (1 point)
11th - 104km - Wiltshire & Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Verwood, Godshill. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Wiltshire poppies - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)

July
2nd - 100km - Test Valley - Landford, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 130km - Hants & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Wimborne St Giles, Wimborne Minster, Alderholt. (1 point)


----------



## StuartG (17 Jul 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)
June 24th: *FNRttC Cardiff -Swansea 71.46 miles by Brompton* (115.0 km)
July 3rd: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Sydenham 62.57 miles *(100.6 km)
July 17th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ightham Mote, Tandridge, Sydenham 66.93 miles *(107.7 km)*

Total: 13 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Jul 2016)

*16 Jul (3)*: 313km +2659m: Rowlands Castle, Whitchurch, Marlborough, Malmesbury, Bath, Salisbury, Romsey (north of), Bishop's Waltham, Horndean

10 Jul: 112km + 1283m: Newton Poppleford loop, Exeter, Longdown, Teign valley, Bovey Tracey, DNP Parke cafe, Chudleigh, Exe estuary cycle path
4 Jul: 103km + 666m: Askrigg, Hawes, Ingleton, Lancaster, Cockerham, Blackpool
3 Jul: 133km + 1122m: Canonbie, A7, Longtown, Carlisle, Penrith, Sleagill Head, Kirkby Stephen, Askrigg
1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m: Blackpool, Arnside, Bowness, Ambleside, Keswick, Whinlatter Pass, Seascale, Ambleside, Kendal, Sedburgh, Askrigg, Reeth, Barnard Castle, Stanhope, Hexham, Bellingham, Kielder, Newcastleton, Canonbie (NB 1666m climb in 70km, from 285km to 355km)

*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m,
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m,
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 150km + 1716m


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Jul 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)

*Total points: 25*


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2016)

*2016 January*
01/01/2016. West Wickham, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tunbridge,East Peckham, Seal, Otford *100km*. 1 point
*2016 February*
20/02/2016. Camberwell, Watford, Tring, Silverstone, Marton *163km*. 1 point
*2016 March*
22/03/2016. Corby, Kings Cliffe, Wansford. West Deeping, Baston, back the same way *100km*. (Brompton) 1 point
*2016 April*
23/04/2016 London Bridge, Strood, Whitstable (FNRttC), Faversham, Lenham, Boughton Monchelsea, Yalding, Plaxtol, Bat and Ball. *179km* 1 point
*2016 May*
22/05/2016 Hyde Park Corner, Faygate, Southend on Sea (FNRttC), Devil's Dyke, Handcross, Turners Hill, Ganger's Hill, Hayes. *183km* 1 point
*2016 June*
26/06/2016 FNRttC Cardiff-Swansea: Cardiff, Bridgend, Port Talbot, Neath, Swansea, Mumbles, Swansea. *109km* (Brompton) 1 point
*2016 July*
04/07/2016 Chanteloup, Ver, Villedieu-les-Poêles, Brécey, L'Embranchement, Vernix, Fleury, Chanteloup. *101km* 1 point
22/07/2016 Dover, Elmstone, Herne Bay, Whitstable, Faversham, Rochester, Gravesend, Tilbury, West Horndon. *150*-odd km (GPS died). 1 point

Total: 8 points.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Jul 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)

*Total points: 26*


----------



## Fubar (24 Jul 2016)

*2016*
_*January*_
100k - Ice Dodging: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar (puncture repair), Saline, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
_*February*_
113k - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Cowie, Cambusbarron, Stirling, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*March*_
100k - Good Friday Solo Effort: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Crossgates, Dunfermline (3 points)
_*April*_
104K - Solo, Cold Northerly in the Sun: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Auchmuir Brig, Scotlandwell, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Fishcross, Alloa, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*May*_
100k in 2 parts: Dunfermline to Edinburgh, and Carlisle to Elterwater over Kirkstone Pass (5 points)
_*June*_
106k - East Lothian Loop: Edinburgh to Haddington then loop out to Gifford (6 points)
108k - Edinburgh Festival of Cycling Night Ride: Edinburgh to Pencaitland, Gifford, East Linton, Drem, Aberlady, Mussleburgh, Edinburgh (7 points)
_*July*_
103k - DCC Glen Lyon Loop: Aberfeldy, Kenmore, Ben Lawers, Glen Lyon, Bridge of Balgie, Fortingal, Dull, Strathtay, Logierait, Grantully, Aberfeldy (8 points)


----------



## StuartG (24 Jul 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)
June 24th: *FNRttC Cardiff -Swansea 71.46 miles by Brompton* (115.0 km)
July 3rd: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Sydenham 62.57 miles *(100.6 km)
July 17th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ightham Mote, Tandridge, Sydenham 66.93 miles *(107.7 km)
July 24th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Polesden Lacey, Ockley, Reigate, Sydenham 68.91 miles *(110.9 km)*

Total: 14 points


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Jul 2016)

2016;

January
9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely to Ely circuit via St Ives.
https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February
27th February;103.6km,1 pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Newmarket.
https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March
11th March;101.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Dullingham and Isleham.
https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April
21 April;141.5km 1pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Six Mile Bottom
https://www.strava.com/activities/552345016

May
12 May 117.1km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via West Suffolk villages
https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782

22nd May 164.3km 1pt
Boudicca Sportive 100
https://www.strava.com/activities/584642937

June
5th June 135.1km, 1pt
Tour Of Cambridge Gran Fondo
https://www.strava.com/activities/599743686

19th June 100.8km,1pt
Ely to Ely via West Suffolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/614026099

30th June 115.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Saffron Walden
https://www.strava.com/activities/625725749

July

23rd July 120.1km 1pt
Ely to Ely via Chippenham,Cambridge and Earith loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/650615793

9pts total.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Jul 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)

*Total points: 27*


----------



## tallliman (30 Jul 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

63 miles to Kegworth, Sileby and back again then around East Midlands Airport and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103

16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853

14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534

5th June 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703

2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805

Total 18 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Jul 2016)

*31 Jul*: 119km + 1509m: Exmouth (loop), Exeter Airport, Silverton, Crediton, Whiddon Down, Dunsford, Longdown, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path (E)

16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m: Rowlands Castle, Whitchurch, Marlborough, Malmesbury, Bath, Salisbury, Romsey (north of), Bishop's Waltham, Horndean
10 Jul: 112km + 1283m: Newton Poppleford loop, Exeter, Longdown, Teign valley, Bovey Tracey, DNP Parke cafe, Chudleigh, Exe estuary cycle path
4 Jul: 103km + 666m: Askrigg, Hawes, Ingleton, Lancaster, Cockerham, Blackpool
3 Jul: 133km + 1122m: Canonbie, A7, Longtown, Carlisle, Penrith, Sleagill Head, Kirkby Stephen, Askrigg
1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m: Blackpool, Arnside, Bowness, Ambleside, Keswick, Whinlatter Pass, Seascale, Ambleside, Kendal, Sedburgh, Askrigg, Reeth, Barnard Castle, Stanhope, Hexham, Bellingham, Kielder, Newcastleton, Canonbie (NB 1666m climb in 70km, from 285km to 355km)

*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m,
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m,
10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 Average: 147km + 1680m


----------



## john59 (2 Aug 2016)

23rd January, 113 km circuit, Wirral peninsula. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/476505521

6th February, 102 km ride. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/487136758

28th February, 100 km ride to the 'Ice cream farm, Tattenhall. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/504410337

10th March, 105 km circuit. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/513224010

25th March, 102 km circuit. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/526200451

3rd April, 115 km circuit, 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/534352284

5th May, 122.9km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/566085718

23rd May, 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Bretton, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton.1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/585350221

6th June, 120 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Mickle Trafford, Delamere Forest, Mickle Trafford, Capenhurst, Willaston, Ness Gardens, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/600389524

14th July, 100 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Hawarden, Connah's Quay, Oakenhalt, Northop, Pentre Halkyn, Pet Cemetry Tea Rooms, Flint, Hawarden Bridge, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point

2nd August, 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/661866731

Total *11 points*


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Aug 2016)

2016;

January
9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely to Ely circuit via St Ives.
https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February
27th February;103.6km,1 pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Newmarket.
https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March
11th March;101.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Dullingham and Isleham.
https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April
21 April;141.5km 1pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Six Mile Bottom
https://www.strava.com/activities/552345016

May
12 May 117.1km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via West Suffolk villages
https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782

22nd May 164.3km 1pt
Boudicca Sportive 100
https://www.strava.com/activities/584642937

June
5th June 135.1km, 1pt
Tour Of Cambridge Gran Fondo
https://www.strava.com/activities/599743686

19th June 100.8km,1pt
Ely to Ely via West Suffolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/614026099

30th June 115.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Saffron Walden
https://www.strava.com/activities/625725749

July

23rd July 120.1km 1pt
Ely to Ely via Chippenham,Cambridge and Earith loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/650615793

31st July 160.2km 1pt
Prudential Ride London Surrey
https://www.strava.com/activities/660509850


10pts total.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Aug 2016)

Alright, this is getting silly now. Stop raining on me when I'm trying to get a century in! 

30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km). 1 point
14-Feb-2016, A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. 69.06 miles (111.12km). 2 points
5-March-2016.  A hilly ride to Bridgnorth then back. 63.01 miles (101.38km). 3 points
16-April-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.79 miles (102.64km). 4 points
23-April-2016.  A slightly different anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.23 miles (101.73km) 5 points
14-May-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round mid and south Shropshire (plus bits of Powys and Herefordshire). 110.83 miles (178.32km) 6 points.
18-June-2016. To Ludlow and back again. 66.63 miles (107.21 km) 7 points.
2-July-2016. Ludlow again but a figure of eight route this time. 63.76 miles (102.59 km) 8 Points
3-August-2016. South to Craven Arms, the lumpy way to Montgomery then home. 70.94 miles (114.14km). 9 Points


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Aug 2016)

*3 Aug*: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield, Alresford, Winchester, King's Somborne, Salisbury (SE of), Downton, Romsey, Bishop's Waltham, Droxford, Clanfield
*
Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total: 53
2016 Average: 147km + 1676m


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Aug 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)
14th - 101km - New Forest - Downton, Godshill, Burley, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst. (1 point)
28th - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Cranbourne, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

June
5th - 153km - Medio Fondo Dragon Ride - Wales (1 point)
11th - 104km - Wiltshire & Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Verwood, Godshill. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Wiltshire poppies - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)

July
2nd - 100km - Test Valley - Landford, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 130km - Hants & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Wimborne St Giles, Wimborne Minster, Alderholt. (1 point)

August
6th - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, West Tytherley, Alderholt, Downton. (1 point)


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Aug 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)

*Total points: 28*


----------



## Donger (6 Aug 2016)

*1 January:* "Bridge and Back" ride. Gloucester-Newnham on Severn-Tutshill-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Gloucester. *100.3km*.
*14 February:* "Flapjack" audax: Chippenham-Kemble-Westonbirt-Sherston-Castle Combe-Chippenham. (inc getting lost etc & return to car). *108.2km.
19 March:* "Character Coln" audax: Andoversford-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham and retrace to Andoversford. (inc return to car). *102.8km.
10 April:* Eastgate Cycles "Paris-Roubaix" 2016 (plus ride to and from). Gloucester-Tewkesbury-Pershore-around Bredon Hill-Ashchurch-Gloucester. *110.4km.
15 May: *Gloucester-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-"BHF Cotswold Bike Ride 2016" (30 mile version)-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester. *101.7km.
4 June: *"Over the Hills and Far Away" audax: Tewkesbury-Pershore-Upton on Severn-Little Malvern-Colwall-Tirley-Tewkesbury (& to and from car). *103.4km.
9 July:* "Teddy Bears' Picnic" audax: Bushley (near Tewkesbury)-Littledean-Mitcheldean-Much Marcle-Broom's Green-Bushley (& to and from car). *104.1km.
6 August: *"Mint Stalwart's Mania" audax: Tewkesbury-Much Marcle-Soudley-Tibberton-Forthampton-Tewkesbury (& to and from car). *109.0km.
(8 months, 8 rides)*


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Aug 2016)

*2016 January*
01/01/2016. West Wickham, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tunbridge,East Peckham, Seal, Otford *100km*. 
*2016 February*
20/02/2016. Camberwell, Watford, Tring, Silverstone, Marton *163km*. 
*2016 March*
22/03/2016. Corby, Kings Cliffe, Wansford. West Deeping, Baston, back the same way *100km*. 
*2016 April*
23/04/2016 London Bridge, Strood, Whitstable (FNRttC), Faversham, Lenham, Boughton Monchelsea, Yalding, Plaxtol, Bat and Ball. *179km* 
*2016 May*
22/05/2016 Hyde Park Corner, Faygate, Southend on Sea (FNRttC), Devil's Dyke, Handcross, Turners Hill, Ganger's Hill, Hayes. *183km* 
*2016 June*
26/06/2016 FNRttC Cardiff-Swansea: Cardiff, Bridgend, Port Talbot, Neath, Swansea, Mumbles, Swansea. *109km* 
*2016 July*
04/07/2016 Chanteloup, Ver, Villedieu-les-Poêles, Brécey, L'Embranchement, Vernix, Fleury, Chanteloup. *101km* 
*2016 August *
07/08/2016 SE4, Lingfield, Tonbridge, Hythe, Dungeness, Rye, Tonbridge, Four Elms, Hayes *334km*


----------



## 13 rider (7 Aug 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey
Feb 7th 62.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Mar 13th 62.3 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,East Leake, Asfordby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
April 10th 72.13 miles 1 point
Anstey,Asfordby,Gaddesby,Normanton,Diesworth, Shepshed ,Anstey
May 1st 64.74 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,Kegworth,East Leake, Wysall,Gaddesby,Cossington,Anstey
May 22nd 73.13 miles 1point
Anstey ,Ragdale,Keyworth ,Castle Coming to, Diesworth ,Quorn. Anstey
June 12th 75.09 1 point
Anstey ,Frisby ,Gaddesby, E Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
July 3rd 64.2 miles 1 point
Anstey round Charnwood and out to Gaddesby and extended return to make the distance
Aug 7th 66.8 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Twycross ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey


----------



## StuartG (7 Aug 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)
June 24th: *FNRttC Cardiff -Swansea 71.46 miles by Brompton* (115.0 km)
July 3rd: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Sydenham 62.57 miles *(100.6 km)
July 17th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ightham Mote, Tandridge, Sydenham 66.93 miles *(107.7 km)
July 24th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Polesden Lacey, Ockley, Reigate, Sydenham 68.91 miles *(110.9 km)
August 7th: *Sydenham, Bletchingley, Turners Hill, Slaugham, Rusper, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 75.22 miles* (121.0 km)*

Total: 15 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Aug 2016)

*7 Aug*: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme return

3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield, Alresford, Winchester, King's Somborne, Salisbury (SE of), Downton, Romsey, Bishop's Waltham, Droxford, Clanfield
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total: 54
2016 Average: 146km + 1662m


----------



## StuartG (11 Aug 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)
June 24th: *FNRttC Cardiff -Swansea 71.46 miles by Brompton* (115.0 km)
July 3rd: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Sydenham 62.57 miles *(100.6 km)
July 17th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ightham Mote, Tandridge, Sydenham 66.93 miles *(107.7 km)
July 24th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Polesden Lacey, Ockley, Reigate, Sydenham 68.91 miles *(110.9 km)
August 7th: *Sydenham, Bletchingley, Turners Hill, Slaugham, Rusper, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 75.22 miles* (121.0 km)
August 11th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ide Hill, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Botley Hill, Sydenham 65.95 miles* (106.1 km)
*
Total: 16 points


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Aug 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)
14th - 101km - New Forest - Downton, Godshill, Burley, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst. (1 point)
28th - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Cranbourne, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

June
5th - 153km - Medio Fondo Dragon Ride - Wales (1 point)
11th - 104km - Wiltshire & Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Verwood, Godshill. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Wiltshire poppies - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)

July
2nd - 100km - Test Valley - Landford, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 130km - Hants & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Wimborne St Giles, Wimborne Minster, Alderholt. (1 point)

August
6th - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, West Tytherley, Alderholt, Downton. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Ibsley, Cranborne, Martin, Coombe Bissett, Downton. (1 point)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Aug 2016)

This is more like it. Dry, light winds and I've rattled off an Imperial Century at a personal best average speed.

30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km). 1 point
14-Feb-2016, A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. 69.06 miles (111.12km). 2 points
5-March-2016.  A hilly ride to Bridgnorth then back. 63.01 miles (101.38km). 3 points
16-April-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.79 miles (102.64km). 4 points
23-April-2016.  A slightly different anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.23 miles (101.73km) 5 points
14-May-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round mid and south Shropshire (plus bits of Powys and Herefordshire). 110.83 miles (178.32km) 6 points.
18-June-2016. To Ludlow and back again. 66.63 miles (107.21 km) 7 points.
2-July-2016. Ludlow again but a figure of eight route this time. 63.76 miles (102.59 km) 8 Points
3-August-2016. South to Craven Arms, the lumpy way to Montgomery then home. 70.94 miles (114.14km). 9 Points
14-August-2016 - To Lake Vyrnwy, a couple of laps of the lake and return. 109.12 miles (175.57km). 10 points.


----------



## StuartG (14 Aug 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)
June 24th: *FNRttC Cardiff -Swansea 71.46 miles by Brompton* (115.0 km)
July 3rd: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Sydenham 62.57 miles *(100.6 km)
July 17th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ightham Mote, Tandridge, Sydenham 66.93 miles *(107.7 km)
July 24th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Polesden Lacey, Ockley, Reigate, Sydenham 68.91 miles *(110.9 km)
August 7th: *Sydenham, Bletchingley, Turners Hill, Slaugham, Rusper, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 75.22 miles* (121.0 km)
August 11th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ide Hill, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Botley Hill, Sydenham 65.95 miles* (106.1 km)
August 14th: *Sydenham, Crowhurst, Hartsfield, Turners Hill, Nutfield, Merstham, Sydenham 69.33 miles* (111.5 km)*

Total: 17 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Aug 2016)

*14 Aug (2): *230km + 2074m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Wantage, Bath, Radstock, Wells, Wedmore, Langport, Hatch Beauchamp, Blackdowns, Upottery*
12 Aug (2): *214km + 1690m: Upottery, Langport, Somerton, Castle Cary, Bruton, Warminster, Pewsey, Hungerford, Didcot, Dorchester-on-Thames*
*
7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme return
3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield, Alresford, Winchester, King's Somborne, Salisbury (SE of), Downton, Romsey, Bishop's Waltham, Droxford, Clanfield
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total: 58
2016 Average: 150km + 1671m


----------



## Sea of vapours (16 Aug 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)
- 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)

*Total points: 29*


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Aug 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)
- 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)
- 17th August, 111.0km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Rylstone, Settle - 1,825m.)

*Total points: 30*


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Aug 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)
- 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)
- 17th August, 111.0km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Rylstone, Settle - 1,825m.)
- 23rd August, 118.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,420m.)

*Total points: 31*


----------



## tallliman (25 Aug 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

63 miles to Kegworth, Sileby and back again then around East Midlands Airport and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103

16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853

14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534

5th June 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703

2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805

22nd August; 75miles, Loughborough to Market Rasen, logged as 2 rides due to wheel breaking in the middle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/684953498
https://www.strava.com/activities/685120071

Total 19 points


----------



## si_c (27 Aug 2016)

*January*
30th Jan;104.8km,1 pt.
Wirral -> Chester -> Rhosesmor out and back.
https://www.strava.com/activities/481890640

*February*
24th February;101.7km,1 pt
Wirral Circular via Chester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/501533716

*March*
25th March;101.8km 1pt
Wirral Circular via Chester
https://www.strava.com/activities/526537760/

*April*
23 April;161.8km 1pt
Manchester -> Altrincham -> Weaverham -> Eureka -> Rhyl -> Llandudno
https://www.strava.com/activities/555564533

*May*
14 May 150.2km 1pt
Liverpool -> Ormskirk -> Warrington->Frodsham->Wirral
https://www.strava.com/activities/576095824

30nd May 145.1km 1pt
Wirral->Rhyl->Wirral out and back
https://www.strava.com/activities/593092263

*June*
30th June 108.9km, 1pt
Liverpool -> Warrington -> Frodsham -> Wirral
http://www.strava.com/activities/626029082

*July*
31st July 100.3km, 1pt
Wirral -> Rhosesmor -> Chester -> Wirral Loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/660026925

*August*
26th August 168.7km, 1pt
Wirral->Mold->Rhyl->Wirral
https://www.strava.com/activities/689823846


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Aug 2016)

2016;

January
9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely to Ely circuit via St Ives.
https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February
27th February;103.6km,1 pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Newmarket.
https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March
11th March;101.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Dullingham and Isleham.
https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April
21 April;141.5km 1pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Six Mile Bottom
https://www.strava.com/activities/552345016

May
12 May 117.1km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via West Suffolk villages
https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782

22nd May 164.3km 1pt
Boudicca Sportive 100
https://www.strava.com/activities/584642937

June
5th June 135.1km, 1pt
Tour Of Cambridge Gran Fondo
https://www.strava.com/activities/599743686

19th June 100.8km,1pt
Ely to Ely via West Suffolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/614026099

30th June 115.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Saffron Walden
https://www.strava.com/activities/625725749

July

23rd July 120.1km 1pt
Ely to Ely via Chippenham,Cambridge and Earth loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/650615793

31st July 160.2km 1pt
Prudential Ride London Surrey
https://www.strava.com/activities/660509850

27th August 100.2km
Ely to Ely via Littleport,Chippenham,Fordham and Pymoor
https://www.strava.com/activities/690650375

12pts total.


----------



## Fubar (28 Aug 2016)

*2016*
_*January*_
100k - Ice Dodging: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar (puncture repair), Saline, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
_*February*_
113k - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Cowie, Cambusbarron, Stirling, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*March*_
100k - Good Friday Solo Effort: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Crossgates, Dunfermline (3 points)
_*April*_
104K - Solo, Cold Northerly in the Sun: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Auchmuir Brig, Scotlandwell, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Fishcross, Alloa, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*May*_
100k in 2 parts: Dunfermline to Edinburgh, and Carlisle to Elterwater over Kirkstone Pass (5 points)
_*June*_
106k - East Lothian Loop: Edinburgh to Haddington then loop out to Gifford (6 points)
108k - Edinburgh Festival of Cycling Night Ride: Edinburgh to Pencaitland, Gifford, East Linton, Drem, Aberlady, Mussleburgh, Edinburgh (7 points)
_*July*_
103k - DCC Glen Lyon Loop: Aberfeldy, Kenmore, Ben Lawers, Glen Lyon, Bridge of Balgie, Fortingal, Dull, Strathtay, Logierait, Grantully, Aberfeldy (8 points)
_*August*_
102k - Half Solo/Half Bun: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Alloa, Clackmannan, Culross, Crossford, Dunfermline (9 points)


----------



## StuartG (28 Aug 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)
June 24th: *FNRttC Cardiff -Swansea 71.46 miles by Brompton* (115.0 km)
July 3rd: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Sydenham 62.57 miles *(100.6 km)
July 17th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ightham Mote, Tandridge, Sydenham 66.93 miles *(107.7 km)
July 24th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Polesden Lacey, Ockley, Reigate, Sydenham 68.91 miles *(110.9 km)
August 7th: *Sydenham, Bletchingley, Turners Hill, Slaugham, Rusper, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 75.22 miles* (121.0 km)
August 11th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ide Hill, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Botley Hill, Sydenham 65.95 miles* (106.1 km)
August 14th: *Sydenham, Crowhurst, Hartsfield, Turners Hill, Nutfield, Merstham, Sydenham 69.33 miles* (111.5 km)
August 28th: *Sydenham, Redhill, Cranleigh, Devil's Punch Bowl, Shere, Reigate, Sydenham 110.58 miles* (177.9 km)*

Total: 18 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Sep 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)
- 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)
- 17th August, 111.0km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Rylstone, Settle - 1,825m.)
- 23rd August, 118.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,420m.)
_September_
- 2nd September, 104.7km, 1 point (Casterton, Lambrigg Fell, Oxenholme, Holme, Hornby, Keasden - 1,559m.)

*Total points: 32*


----------



## 13 rider (4 Sep 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey
Feb 7th 62.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Mar 13th 62.3 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,East Leake, Asfordby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
April 10th 72.13 miles 1 point
Anstey,Asfordby,Gaddesby,Normanton,Diesworth, Shepshed ,Anstey
May 1st 64.74 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,Kegworth,East Leake, Wysall,Gaddesby,Cossington,Anstey
May 22nd 73.13 miles 1point
Anstey ,Ragdale,Keyworth ,Castle Coming to, Diesworth ,Quorn. Anstey
June 12th 75.09 1 point
Anstey ,Frisby ,Gaddesby, E Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
July 3rd 64.2 miles 1 point
Anstey round Charnwood and out to Gaddesby and extended return to make the distance
Aug 7th 66.8 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Twycross ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Sept 4th 64.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth, CycleChat meet up and ride ,back to Anstey


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Sep 2016)

An Imperial Century gets the September qualifier out of the way.

30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km). 1 point
14-Feb-2016, A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. 69.06 miles (111.12km). 2 points
5-March-2016.  A hilly ride to Bridgnorth then back. 63.01 miles (101.38km). 3 points
16-April-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.79 miles (102.64km). 4 points
23-April-2016.  A slightly different anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.23 miles (101.73km) 5 points
14-May-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round mid and south Shropshire (plus bits of Powys and Herefordshire). 110.83 miles (178.32km) 6 points.
18-June-2016. To Ludlow and back again. 66.63 miles (107.21 km) 7 points.
2-July-2016. Ludlow again but a figure of eight route this time. 63.76 miles (102.59 km) 8 Points
3-August-2016. South to Craven Arms, the lumpy way to Montgomery then home. 70.94 miles (114.14km). 9 Points
14-August-2016 - To Lake Vyrnwy, a couple of laps of the lake and return. 109.12 miles (175.57km). 10 points.
4-September-2016. Clockwise loop round Mid and North Shropshire. 101.71 miles (163.65km). 11 points.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Sep 2016)

2016;

January
9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely to Ely circuit via St Ives.
https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February
27th February;103.6km,1 pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Newmarket.
https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March
11th March;101.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Dullingham and Isleham.
https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April
21 April;141.5km 1pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Six Mile Bottom
https://www.strava.com/activities/552345016

May
12 May 117.1km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via West Suffolk villages
https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782

22nd May 164.3km 1pt
Boudicca Sportive 100
https://www.strava.com/activities/584642937

June
5th June 135.1km, 1pt
Tour Of Cambridge Gran Fondo
https://www.strava.com/activities/599743686

19th June 100.8km,1pt
Ely to Ely via West Suffolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/614026099

30th June 115.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Saffron Walden
https://www.strava.com/activities/625725749

July

23rd July 120.1km 1pt
Ely to Ely via Chippenham,Cambridge and Earth loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/650615793

31st July 160.2km 1pt
Prudential Ride London Surrey
https://www.strava.com/activities/660509850

August

27th August 100.2km
Ely to Ely via Littleport,Chippenham,Fordham and Pymoor
https://www.strava.com/activities/690650375

September

4th September 143.5kms
Ely to Impington/Strawberry 55 ride/Impington to Ely
https://www.strava.com/activities/700269022

13pts total.


----------



## Fubar (5 Sep 2016)

*2016*
_*January*_
100k - Ice Dodging: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar (puncture repair), Saline, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
_*February*_
113k - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Cowie, Cambusbarron, Stirling, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*March*_
100k - Good Friday Solo Effort: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Crossgates, Dunfermline (3 points)
_*April*_
104K - Solo, Cold Northerly in the Sun: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Auchmuir Brig, Scotlandwell, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Fishcross, Alloa, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*May*_
100k in 2 parts: Dunfermline to Edinburgh, and Carlisle to Elterwater over Kirkstone Pass (5 points)
_*June*_
106k - East Lothian Loop: Edinburgh to Haddington then loop out to Gifford (6 points)
108k - Edinburgh Festival of Cycling Night Ride: Edinburgh to Pencaitland, Gifford, East Linton, Drem, Aberlady, Mussleburgh, Edinburgh (7 points)
_*July*_
103k - DCC Glen Lyon Loop: Aberfeldy, Kenmore, Ben Lawers, Glen Lyon, Bridge of Balgie, Fortingal, Dull, Strathtay, Logierait, Grantully, Aberfeldy (8 points)
_*August*_
102k - Half Solo/Half Bun: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Alloa, Clackmannan, Culross, Crossford, Dunfermline (9 points)
_*September*_
109k - South Mull Loop with ColinJ: Tobermory, Craignure, Glen More, Knock, Salen, Tobermory (10 points)


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Sep 2016)

*25 Aug(2): *206km + 2494m: St Ann's Head, Saundersfoot, Carmarthen, B4300, Bethlehem, Twynllanen, Brecon, B4558 to Llangattock, up! mountain to YH*
24 Aug(2)*: 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth, Llangeitho, Mydroilin, Penrhiw-pal, Cardigan, Preseli Hills, Letterston, St David's, Marloes, St Ann's Head*
23 Aug(2)*: 205km + 2342m: Bristol, Abergavenny, Llangynidr, Llangorse, Buith Wells, Rhayader, over Elans to Devil's Bridge, Dovey estuary mouth, Borth

14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Wantage, Bath, Radstock, Wells, Wedmore, Langport, Hatch Beauchamp, Blackdowns, Upottery
12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Upottery, Langport, Somerton, Castle Cary, Bruton, Warminster, Pewsey, Hungerford, Didcot, Dorchester-on-Thames
7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme return
3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield, Alresford, Winchester, King's Somborne, Salisbury (SE of), Downton, Romsey, Bishop's Waltham, Droxford, Clanfield
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total: 64
2016 Average: 153km + 1725m


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Sep 2016)

*1 Sep:* 127km + 1517m: Canonbie, Langholm, Eskdalemuir, Ettrick, Innerleithen, Gorebridge, Edinburgh
*31 Aug:* 102km + 1104m: Patterdale, Penrith, Lazonby, Armathwaite, Brampton, Kirkcambeck, Canonbie

25 Aug(2): 206km + 2494m: St Ann's Head, Saundersfoot, Carmarthen, B4300, Bethlehem, Twynllanen, Brecon, B4558 to Llangattock, up! mountain to YH
24 Aug(2): 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth, Llangeitho, Mydroilin, Penrhiw-pal, Cardigan, Preseli Hills, Letterston, St David's, Marloes, St Ann's Head
23 Aug(2): 205km + 2342m: Bristol, Abergavenny, Llangynidr, Llangorse, Buith Wells, Rhayader, over Elans to Devil's Bridge, Dovey estuary mouth, Borth
14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Dorchester-on-Thames, Wantage, Bath, Radstock, Wells, Wedmore, Langport, Hatch Beauchamp, Blackdowns, Upottery
12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Upottery, Langport, Somerton, Castle Cary, Bruton, Warminster, Pewsey, Hungerford, Didcot, Dorchester-on-Thames
7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme return
3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield, Alresford, Winchester, King's Somborne, Salisbury (SE of), Downton, Romsey, Bishop's Waltham, Droxford, Clanfield
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total: 66
2016 Average: 150km + 1668m


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Sep 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)
- 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)
- 17th August, 111.0km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Rylstone, Settle - 1,825m.)
- 23rd August, 118.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,420m.)
_September_
- 2nd September, 104.7km, 1 point (Casterton, Lambrigg Fell, Oxenholme, Holme, Hornby, Keasden - 1,559m.)
- 7th September, 120.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Healaugh, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,308m.)

*Total points: 33*


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey
Feb 7th 62.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Mar 13th 62.3 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,East Leake, Asfordby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
April 10th 72.13 miles 1 point
Anstey,Asfordby,Gaddesby,Normanton,Diesworth, Shepshed ,Anstey
May 1st 64.74 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,Kegworth,East Leake, Wysall,Gaddesby,Cossington,Anstey
May 22nd 73.13 miles 1point
Anstey ,Ragdale,Keyworth ,Castle Coming to, Diesworth ,Quorn. Anstey
June 12th 75.09 1 point
Anstey ,Frisby ,Gaddesby, E Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
July 3rd 64.2 miles 1 point
Anstey round Charnwood and out to Gaddesby and extended return to make the distance
Aug 7th 66.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Twycross ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Sept 4th 65 miles 1 point
Anstey to Market Bosworth Cycle chat ride and home
Sept 10th 103 miles 1 point
3 parts home to Desford for start ( 11 m) ,Tour de Leicestershire charity ride (76 m) ride home ( 16.6 m)


----------



## tallliman (11 Sep 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

63 miles to Kegworth, Sileby and back again then around East Midlands Airport and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103

16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853

14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534

5th June 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703

2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805

22nd August; 75miles, Loughborough to Market Rasen, logged as 2 rides due to wheel breaking in the middle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/684953498
https://www.strava.com/activities/685120071

4th September; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/700219954
11th September; 66 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/708342825

Total 21 points


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Sep 2016)

A steam assisted September bonus ride:

30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km). 1 point
14-Feb-2016, A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. 69.06 miles (111.12km). 2 points
5-March-2016.  A hilly ride to Bridgnorth then back. 63.01 miles (101.38km). 3 points
16-April-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.79 miles (102.64km). 4 points
23-April-2016.  A slightly different anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.23 miles (101.73km) 5 points
14-May-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round mid and south Shropshire (plus bits of Powys and Herefordshire). 110.83 miles (178.32km) 6 points.
18-June-2016. To Ludlow and back again. 66.63 miles (107.21 km) 7 points.
2-July-2016. Ludlow again but a figure of eight route this time. 63.76 miles (102.59 km) 8 Points
3-August-2016. South to Craven Arms, the lumpy way to Montgomery then home. 70.94 miles (114.14km). 9 Points
14-August-2016 - To Lake Vyrnwy, a couple of laps of the lake and return. 109.12 miles (175.57km). 10 points.
4-September-2016. Clockwise loop round Mid and North Shropshire. 101.71 miles (163.65km). 11 points.
11-September-2016. To Welshpool to race the train. 63.23 miles (101.73km). 12 points.


----------



## john59 (15 Sep 2016)

23rd January, 113 km circuit, Wirral peninsula. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/476505521

6th February, 102 km ride. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/487136758

28th February, 100 km ride to the 'Ice cream farm, Tattenhall. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/504410337

10th March, 105 km circuit. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/513224010

25th March, 102 km circuit. 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/526200451

3rd April, 115 km circuit, 1 point.
http://www.strava.com/activities/534352284

5th May, 122.9km circuit, 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/566085718

23rd May, 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Park, Bretton, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton.1 point
http://www.strava.com/activities/585350221

6th June, 120 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Willaston, Capenhurst, Chester zoo, Mickle Trafford, Delamere Forest, Mickle Trafford, Capenhurst, Willaston, Ness Gardens, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/600389524

14th July, 100 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Capenhurst, Hawarden, Connah's Quay, Oakenhalt, Northop, Pentre Halkyn, Pet Cemetry Tea Rooms, Flint, Hawarden Bridge, Deeside Industrial Estate, Neston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point

2nd August, 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/661866731

15th September, 101 km circuit. Prenton, Thornton Hough, Neston, Deeside Industrial Estate, Dodleston, Pulford, Holt, Farndon, Churton, Aldford, Huntington, Chester, Capenhurst, Willaston, Thornton Hough, Prenton. 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/713045006

Total *12 points*


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Sep 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)
14th - 101km - New Forest - Downton, Godshill, Burley, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst. (1 point)
28th - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Cranbourne, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

June
5th - 153km - Medio Fondo Dragon Ride - Wales (1 point)
11th - 104km - Wiltshire & Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Verwood, Godshill. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Wiltshire poppies - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)

July
2nd - 100km - Test Valley - Landford, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 130km - Hants & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Wimborne St Giles, Wimborne Minster, Alderholt. (1 point)

August
6th - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, West Tytherley, Alderholt, Downton. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Ibsley, Cranborne, Martin, Coombe Bissett, Downton. (1 point

September
17th - 100km - Test Valley - Redlynch, West Dean, Houghton, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Shootash.. (1 point)


----------



## StuartG (20 Sep 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)
June 24th: *FNRttC Cardiff -Swansea 71.46 miles by Brompton* (115.0 km)
July 3rd: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Sydenham 62.57 miles *(100.6 km)
July 17th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ightham Mote, Tandridge, Sydenham 66.93 miles *(107.7 km)
July 24th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Polesden Lacey, Ockley, Reigate, Sydenham 68.91 miles *(110.9 km)
August 7th: *Sydenham, Bletchingley, Turners Hill, Slaugham, Rusper, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 75.22 miles* (121.0 km)
August 11th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ide Hill, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Botley Hill, Sydenham 65.95 miles* (106.1 km)
August 14th: *Sydenham, Crowhurst, Hartsfield, Turners Hill, Nutfield, Merstham, Sydenham 69.33 miles* (111.5 km)
August 28th: *Sydenham, Redhill, Cranleigh, Devil's Punch Bowl, Shere, Reigate, Sydenham 110.58 miles* (177.9 km)
September 10th:* Vi(v)a Colonia  Hook of Holland - Tilburg 71.01 miles* (114.2 km)
September 11th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Tilburg - Venlo 67.74 miles* (109.0 km)
September 12th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Venlo - Koln 62.97 miles* (101.3 km)
September 15th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Aachen - Leuven 76.80 miles* (123.5 km)
September 16th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Leuven - Ghent 74.25 miles* (119.4 km)
September 17th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Ghent - Dunkirk 79.33 miles* (127.6 km)*

Total: 24 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Sep 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)
- 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)
- 17th August, 111.0km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Rylstone, Settle - 1,825m.)
- 23rd August, 118.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,420m.)
_September_
- 2nd September, 104.7km, 1 point (Casterton, Lambrigg Fell, Oxenholme, Holme, Hornby, Keasden - 1,559m.)
- 7th September, 120.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Healaugh, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,308m.)
- 22nd September. 104.4km, 1 point (Austwick, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Malham Cove Rd., Stainforth - 1,716m)

*Total points: 34*


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Sep 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)
14th - 101km - New Forest - Downton, Godshill, Burley, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst. (1 point)
28th - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Cranbourne, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

June
5th - 153km - Medio Fondo Dragon Ride - Wales (1 point)
11th - 104km - Wiltshire & Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Verwood, Godshill. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Wiltshire poppies - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)

July
2nd - 100km - Test Valley - Landford, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 130km - Hants & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Wimborne St Giles, Wimborne Minster, Alderholt. (1 point)

August
6th - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, West Tytherley, Alderholt, Downton. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Ibsley, Cranborne, Martin, Coombe Bissett, Downton. (1 point

September
17th - 100km - Test Valley - Redlynch, West Dean, Houghton, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Shootash.. (1 point)
24th - 101km - New Forest - Boldre, Burley, Godshill, Wood Green, Landford, Winsor. (1 point)


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Sep 2016)

2016;

January
9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely to Ely circuit via St Ives.
https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February
27th February;103.6km,1 pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Newmarket.
https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March
11th March;101.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Dullingham and Isleham.
https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April
21 April;141.5km 1pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Six Mile Bottom
https://www.strava.com/activities/552345016

May
12 May 117.1km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via West Suffolk villages
https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782

22nd May 164.3km 1pt
Boudicca Sportive 100
https://www.strava.com/activities/584642937

June
5th June 135.1km, 1pt
Tour Of Cambridge Gran Fondo
https://www.strava.com/activities/599743686

19th June 100.8km,1pt
Ely to Ely via West Suffolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/614026099

30th June 115.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Saffron Walden
https://www.strava.com/activities/625725749

July

23rd July 120.1km 1pt
Ely to Ely via Chippenham,Cambridge and Earth loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/650615793

31st July 160.2km 1pt
Prudential Ride London Surrey
https://www.strava.com/activities/660509850

August

27th August 100.2km 1pt
Ely to Ely via Littleport,Chippenham,Fordham and Pymoor
https://www.strava.com/activities/690650375

September

4th September 143.5kms 1pt
Ely to Impington/Strawberry 55 ride/Impington to Ely
https://www.strava.com/activities/700269022

24th September 103.3kms 1pt
Ely/Waterbeach/Swaffham Prior/Ely and Littleport loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/723112546

14pts


----------



## Donger (24 Sep 2016)

*1 January:* "Bridge and Back" ride. Gloucester-Newnham on Severn-Tutshill-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Gloucester. *100.3km*.
*14 February:* "Flapjack" audax: Chippenham-Kemble-Westonbirt-Sherston-Castle Combe-Chippenham. (inc getting lost etc & return to car). *108.2km.
19 March:* "Character Coln" audax: Andoversford-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham and retrace to Andoversford. (inc return to car). *102.8km.
10 April:* Eastgate Cycles "Paris-Roubaix" 2016 (plus ride to and from). Gloucester-Tewkesbury-Pershore-around Bredon Hill-Ashchurch-Gloucester. *110.4km.
15 May: *Gloucester-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-"BHF Cotswold Bike Ride 2016" (30 mile version)-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester. *101.7km.
4 June: *"Over the Hills and Far Away" audax: Tewkesbury-Pershore-Upton on Severn-Little Malvern-Colwall-Tirley-Tewkesbury (& to and from car). *103.4km.
9 July:* "Teddy Bears' Picnic" audax: Bushley (near Tewkesbury)-Littledean-Mitcheldean-Much Marcle-Broom's Green-Bushley (& to and from car). *104.1km.
6 August: *"Mint Stalwart's Mania" audax: Tewkesbury-Much Marcle-Soudley-Tibberton-Forthampton-Tewkesbury (& to and from car). *109.0km.
24 September: *Minchinhampton Common-Cirencester-Vale of White Horse-Cricklade-Malmesbury-Tetbury-Minchinhampton Common. *164.0km
(9 months, 9 rides)*


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Sep 2016)

*2016 January*
01/01/2016. West Wickham, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tunbridge,East Peckham, Seal, Otford *100km*.
*2016 February*
20/02/2016. Camberwell, Watford, Tring, Silverstone, Marton *163km*. 
*2016 March*
22/03/2016. Corby, Kings Cliffe, Wansford. West Deeping, Baston, back the same way *100km*. 
*2016 April*
23/04/2016 London Bridge, Strood, Whitstable (FNRttC), Faversham, Lenham, Boughton Monchelsea, Yalding, Plaxtol, Bat and Ball. *179km
2016 May*
22/05/2016 Hyde Park Corner, Faygate, Southend on Sea (FNRttC), Devil's Dyke, Handcross, Turners Hill, Ganger's Hill, Hayes. *183km
2016 June*
26/06/2016 FNRttC Cardiff-Swansea: Cardiff, Bridgend, Port Talbot, Neath, Swansea, Mumbles, Swansea. *109km
2016 July*
04/07/2016 Chanteloup, Ver, Villedieu-les-Poêles, Brécey, L'Embranchement, Vernix, Fleury, Chanteloup. *101km
2016 August *
07/08/2016 SE4, Lingfield, Tonbridge, Hythe, Dungeness, Rye, Tonbridge, Four Elms, Hayes *334km
2016 September*
25/09/2016 Reading, Stokenchurch, Twyford, (FNRttC) Woking, Dorking, Redhill. *181km*


----------



## si_c (25 Sep 2016)

*January*
30th Jan;104.8km,1 pt.
Wirral -> Chester -> Rhosesmor out and back.
https://www.strava.com/activities/481890640

*February*
24th February;101.7km,1 pt
Wirral Circular via Chester.
https://www.strava.com/activities/501533716

*March*
25th March;101.8km 1pt
Wirral Circular via Chester
https://www.strava.com/activities/526537760/

*April*
23 April;161.8km 1pt
Manchester -> Altrincham -> Weaverham -> Eureka -> Rhyl -> Llandudno
https://www.strava.com/activities/555564533

*May*
14 May 150.2km 1pt
Liverpool -> Ormskirk -> Warrington->Frodsham->Wirral
https://www.strava.com/activities/576095824

30nd May 145.1km 1pt
Wirral->Rhyl->Wirral out and back
https://www.strava.com/activities/593092263

*June*
30th June 108.9km, 1pt
Liverpool -> Warrington -> Frodsham -> Wirral
http://www.strava.com/activities/626029082

*July*
31st July 100.3km, 1pt
Wirral -> Rhosesmor -> Chester -> Wirral Loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/660026925

*August*
26th August 168.7km, 1pt
Wirral->Mold->Rhyl->Wirral
https://www.strava.com/activities/689823846

*September*
24th Sept 135.2km, 1pt
Leeds->Cawood->Malton->Scarborough
https://www.strava.com/activities/723648688


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Sep 2016)

*30 Sep*: 103km + 1532m: Wellington, Wiveliscombe, Exebridge, B3223 to Exmoor (Exford), E over Brendon Hills, Bishop's Lydeard, Milverton, Wellington

1 Sep*:* 127km + 1517m: Canonbie, Langholm, Eskdalemuir, Ettrick, Innerleithen, Gorebridge, Edinburgh
*
Aug (13)*
31 Aug: 102km + 1104m: Lakes to Scottish border, 25 Aug(2): 206km + 2494m: Far West Wales to Abergavenny, 24 Aug(2): 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth to Milford Haven entrance, 23 Aug(2): 205km + 2342m: Bristol to Aberystwyth, 14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Abingdon to Honiton, 12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Honiton to Dorchester-on-Thames, 7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme, 3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield to Salisbury and back
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total points: 67
2016 Average: 144km + 1616m


----------



## 13 rider (2 Oct 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey
Feb 7th 62.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Mar 13th 62.3 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,East Leake, Asfordby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
April 10th 72.13 miles 1 point
Anstey,Asfordby,Gaddesby,Normanton,Diesworth, Shepshed ,Anstey
May 1st 64.74 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,Kegworth,East Leake, Wysall,Gaddesby,Cossington,Anstey
May 22nd 73.13 miles 1point
Anstey ,Ragdale,Keyworth ,Castle Coming to, Diesworth ,Quorn. Anstey
June 12th 75.09 1 point
Anstey ,Frisby ,Gaddesby, E Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
July 3rd 64.2 miles 1 point
Anstey round Charnwood and out to Gaddesby and extended return to make the distance
Aug 7th 66.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Twycross ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Sept 4th 65 miles 1 point
Anstey to Market Bosworth Cycle chat ride and home
Sept 10th 103 miles 1 point
3 parts home to Desford for start ( 11 m) ,Tour de Leicestershire charity ride (76 m) ride home ( 16.6 m)
Oct 3rd 73.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Scalford ,Nice pies cafe ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey


----------



## StuartG (2 Oct 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)
June 24th: *FNRttC Cardiff -Swansea 71.46 miles by Brompton* (115.0 km)
July 3rd: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Sydenham 62.57 miles *(100.6 km)
July 17th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ightham Mote, Tandridge, Sydenham 66.93 miles *(107.7 km)
July 24th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Polesden Lacey, Ockley, Reigate, Sydenham 68.91 miles *(110.9 km)
August 7th: *Sydenham, Bletchingley, Turners Hill, Slaugham, Rusper, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 75.22 miles* (121.0 km)
August 11th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ide Hill, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Botley Hill, Sydenham 65.95 miles* (106.1 km)
August 14th: *Sydenham, Crowhurst, Hartsfield, Turners Hill, Nutfield, Merstham, Sydenham 69.33 miles* (111.5 km)
August 28th: *Sydenham, Redhill, Cranleigh, Devil's Punch Bowl, Shere, Reigate, Sydenham 110.58 miles* (177.9 km)
September 10th:* Vi(v)a Colonia  Hook of Holland - Tilburg 71.01 miles* (114.2 km)
September 11th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Tilburg - Venlo 67.74 miles* (109.0 km)
September 12th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Venlo - Koln 62.97 miles* (101.3 km)
September 15th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Aachen - Leuven 76.80 miles* (123.5 km)
September 16th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Leuven - Ghent 74.25 miles* (119.4 km)
September 17th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Ghent - Dunkirk 79.33 miles* (127.6 km)
October 2nd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Painshill Park, Pyrford, Send, East Clandon, Little Switzerland, Sydenham 74.79 miles* (120.3 km)*

Total: 25 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Oct 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)
- 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)
- 17th August, 111.0km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Rylstone, Settle - 1,825m.)
- 23rd August, 118.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,420m.)
_September_
- 2nd September, 104.7km, 1 point (Casterton, Lambrigg Fell, Oxenholme, Holme, Hornby, Keasden - 1,559m.)
- 7th September, 120.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Healaugh, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,308m.)
- 22nd September. 104.4km, 1 point (Austwick, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Malham Cove Rd., Stainforth - 1,716m)
_October_
- 2nd October, 116.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Newby Head - 2,220m.)

*Total points: 35*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Oct 2016)

October done and another ride involving a steam railway. Anyone would think I liked them.

30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km). 1 point
14-Feb-2016, A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. 69.06 miles (111.12km). 2 points
5-March-2016.  A hilly ride to Bridgnorth then back. 63.01 miles (101.38km). 3 points
16-April-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.79 miles (102.64km). 4 points
23-April-2016.  A slightly different anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.23 miles (101.73km) 5 points
14-May-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round mid and south Shropshire (plus bits of Powys and Herefordshire). 110.83 miles (178.32km) 6 points.
18-June-2016. To Ludlow and back again. 66.63 miles (107.21 km) 7 points.
2-July-2016. Ludlow again but a figure of eight route this time. 63.76 miles (102.59 km) 8 Points
3-August-2016. South to Craven Arms, the lumpy way to Montgomery then home. 70.94 miles (114.14km). 9 Points
14-August-2016 - To Lake Vyrnwy, a couple of laps of the lake and return. 109.12 miles (175.57km). 10 points.
4-September-2016. Clockwise loop round Mid and North Shropshire. 101.71 miles (163.65km). 11 points.
11-September-2016. To Welshpool to race the train. 63.23 miles (101.73km). 12 points.
2-October-2016. An anti-clockwise loop to Bewdley and back. 89.13 miles (143.41km) 13 points.


----------



## Donger (2 Oct 2016)

*1 January:* "Bridge and Back" ride. Gloucester-Newnham on Severn-Tutshill-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Gloucester. *100.3km*.
*14 February:* "Flapjack" audax: Chippenham-Kemble-Westonbirt-Sherston-Castle Combe-Chippenham. (inc getting lost etc & return to car). *108.2km.
19 March:* "Character Coln" audax: Andoversford-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham and retrace to Andoversford. (inc return to car). *102.8km.
10 April:* Eastgate Cycles "Paris-Roubaix" 2016 (plus ride to and from). Gloucester-Tewkesbury-Pershore-around Bredon Hill-Ashchurch-Gloucester. *110.4km.
15 May: *Gloucester-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-"BHF Cotswold Bike Ride 2016" (30 mile version)-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester. *101.7km.
4 June: *"Over the Hills and Far Away" audax: Tewkesbury-Pershore-Upton on Severn-Little Malvern-Colwall-Tirley-Tewkesbury (& to and from car). *103.4km.
9 July:* "Teddy Bears' Picnic" audax: Bushley (near Tewkesbury)-Littledean-Mitcheldean-Much Marcle-Broom's Green-Bushley (& to and from car). *104.1km.
6 August: *"Mint Stalwart's Mania" audax: Tewkesbury-Much Marcle-Soudley-Tibberton-Forthampton-Tewkesbury (& to and from car). *109.0km.
24 September: *Minchinhampton Common-Cirencester-Vale of White Horse-Cricklade-Malmesbury-Tetbury-Minchinhampton Common. *164.0km.
2 October: *"Winchcombe Falling Leaves audax" (AAA1.75): Winchcombe-Stratton-Bibury-Bourton o/t Water-Winchcombe (inc return to car) *102.2km.*
*(10 months, 10 rides)*


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Oct 2016)

*2016 January*
01/01/2016. West Wickham, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tunbridge,East Peckham, Seal, Otford *100km*.
*2016 February*
20/02/2016. Camberwell, Watford, Tring, Silverstone, Marton *163km*.
*2016 March*
22/03/2016. Corby, Kings Cliffe, Wansford. West Deeping, Baston, back the same way *100km*.
*2016 April*
23/04/2016 London Bridge, Strood, Whitstable (FNRttC), Faversham, Lenham, Boughton Monchelsea, Yalding, Plaxtol, Bat and Ball. *179km
2016 May*
22/05/2016 Hyde Park Corner, Faygate, Southend on Sea (FNRttC), Devil's Dyke, Handcross, Turners Hill, Ganger's Hill, Hayes. *183km
2016 June*
26/06/2016 FNRttC Cardiff-Swansea: Cardiff, Bridgend, Port Talbot, Neath, Swansea, Mumbles, Swansea. *109km
2016 July*
04/07/2016 Chanteloup, Ver, Villedieu-les-Poêles, Brécey, L'Embranchement, Vernix, Fleury, Chanteloup. *101km
2016 August *
07/08/2016 SE4, Lingfield, Tonbridge, Hythe, Dungeness, Rye, Tonbridge, Four Elms, Hayes *334km
2016 September*
25/09/2016 Reading, Stokenchurch, Twyford, (FNRttC) Woking, Dorking, Redhill. *181km
2016 October*
01/10/2016 SE4,Turner's Hill, Ardingly, Hailsham, Hastings, Rye, Tonbridge, Four Elms, Hayes *264km*


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Oct 2016)

4 Oct: 104km + 1568m: Culmstock (M5) > Churchinford loop and then over the Quantocks and back (over!)(second part with company)

*Sep (2)*
30 Sep: 103km + 1532m: Wellington > Exmoor and Brendon Hills loop, 1 Sep: 127km + 1517m: Scottish border to Edinburgh
*Aug (13)*
31 Aug: 102km + 1104m: Lakes to Scottish border, 25 Aug(2): 206km + 2494m: Far West Wales to Abergavenny, 24 Aug(2): 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth to Milford Haven entrance, 23 Aug(2): 205km + 2342m: Bristol to Aberystwyth, 14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Abingdon to Honiton, 12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Honiton to Dorchester-on-Thames, 7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme, 3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield to Salisbury and back
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total points: 69
2016 Average: 143km + 1615m


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Oct 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)
14th - 101km - New Forest - Downton, Godshill, Burley, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst. (1 point)
28th - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Cranbourne, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

June
5th - 153km - Medio Fondo Dragon Ride - Wales (1 point)
11th - 104km - Wiltshire & Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Verwood, Godshill. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Wiltshire poppies - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)

July
2nd - 100km - Test Valley - Landford, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 130km - Hants & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Wimborne St Giles, Wimborne Minster, Alderholt. (1 point)

August
6th - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, West Tytherley, Alderholt, Downton. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Ibsley, Cranborne, Martin, Coombe Bissett, Downton. (1 point

September
17th - 100km - Test Valley - Redlynch, West Dean, Houghton, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Shootash.. (1 point)
24th - 101km - New Forest - Boldre, Burley, Godshill, Wood Green, Landford, Winsor. (1 point)

October
8th - 101km - Test Valley - Downton, Alderbury, Tytherley, Horsebridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield. (1 point)


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Oct 2016)

*9 Oct*: 118km + 1125m: Club run - Exmouth out to Devon/Somerset border loop - Witheridge (via Willand, Tiverton, Bickleigh and Exeter)

4 Oct: 104km + 1568m: Culmstock (M5) > Churchinford loop and then over the Quantocks and back (over!)(second part with company)
*Sep (2)*
30 Sep: 103km + 1532m: Wellington > Exmoor and Brendon Hills loop, 1 Sep: 127km + 1517m: Scottish border to Edinburgh
*Aug (13)*
31 Aug: 102km + 1104m: Lakes to Scottish border, 25 Aug(2): 206km + 2494m: Far West Wales to Abergavenny, 24 Aug(2): 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth to Milford Haven entrance, 23 Aug(2): 205km + 2342m: Bristol to Aberystwyth, 14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Abingdon to Honiton, 12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Honiton to Dorchester-on-Thames, 7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme, 3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield to Salisbury and back
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total points: 70
2016 km m
Average 141 1593
Totals 8604 97191


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Oct 2016)

2016;
January
9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely to Ely circuit via St Ives.
https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February
27th February;103.6km,1 pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Newmarket.
https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March
11th March;101.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Dullingham and Isleham.
https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April
21 April;141.5km 1pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Six Mile Bottom
https://www.strava.com/activities/55234501

May
12 May 117.1km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via West Suffolk villages
https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782
22nd May 164.3km 1pt
Boudicca Sportive 100
https://www.strava.com/activities/584642937

June
5th June 135.1km, 1pt
Tour Of Cambridge Gran Fondo
https://www.strava.com/activities/599743686
19th June 100.8km,1pt
Ely to Ely via West Suffolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/614026099
30th June 115.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Saffron Walden
https://www.strava.com/activities/625725749

July
23rd July 120.1km 1pt
Ely to Ely via Chippenham,Cambridge and Earth loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/650615793
31st July 160.2km 1pt
Prudential Ride London Surrey
https://www.strava.com/activities/660509850

August
27th August 100.2km 1pt
Ely to Ely via Littleport,Chippenham,Fordham and Pymoor
https://www.strava.com/activities/690650375

September
4th September 143.5kms 1pt
Ely to Impington/Strawberry 55 ride/Impington to Ely
https://www.strava.com/activities/700269022
24th September 103.3kms 1pt
Ely/Waterbeach/Swaffham Prior/Ely and Littleport loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/723112546

October
8th October 117.7kms 1pt
Ely/West Row/Littleport/Ten Mile Bank/100ft Bank/Black Bank Rd/Pymoor/Witcham/Ely
https://www.strava.com/activities/738076659

15pts


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Oct 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)
- 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)
- 17th August, 111.0km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Rylstone, Settle - 1,825m.)
- 23rd August, 118.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,420m.)
_September_
- 2nd September, 104.7km, 1 point (Casterton, Lambrigg Fell, Oxenholme, Holme, Hornby, Keasden - 1,559m.)
- 7th September, 120.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Healaugh, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,308m.)
- 22nd September. 104.4km, 1 point (Austwick, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Malham Cove Rd., Stainforth - 1,716m)
_October_
- 2nd October, 116.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Newby Head - 2,220m.)
- 10th October, 124.3km, 1 point (Aspet, Port de Balès, Bagnères-de-Luchon, Chaum, Aspet - 2,281m)

*Total points: 36*


----------



## StuartG (11 Oct 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)
June 24th: *FNRttC Cardiff -Swansea 71.46 miles by Brompton* (115.0 km)
July 3rd: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Sydenham 62.57 miles *(100.6 km)
July 17th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ightham Mote, Tandridge, Sydenham 66.93 miles *(107.7 km)
July 24th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Polesden Lacey, Ockley, Reigate, Sydenham 68.91 miles *(110.9 km)
August 7th: *Sydenham, Bletchingley, Turners Hill, Slaugham, Rusper, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 75.22 miles* (121.0 km)
August 11th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ide Hill, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Botley Hill, Sydenham 65.95 miles* (106.1 km)
August 14th: *Sydenham, Crowhurst, Hartsfield, Turners Hill, Nutfield, Merstham, Sydenham 69.33 miles* (111.5 km)
August 28th: *Sydenham, Redhill, Cranleigh, Devil's Punch Bowl, Shere, Reigate, Sydenham 110.58 miles* (177.9 km)
September 10th:* Vi(v)a Colonia  Hook of Holland - Tilburg 71.01 miles* (114.2 km)
September 11th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Tilburg - Venlo 67.74 miles* (109.0 km)
September 12th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Venlo - Koln 62.97 miles* (101.3 km)
September 15th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Aachen - Leuven 76.80 miles* (123.5 km)
September 16th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Leuven - Ghent 74.25 miles* (119.4 km)
September 17th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Ghent - Dunkirk 79.33 miles* (127.6 km)
October 2nd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Painshill Park, Pyrford, Send, East Clandon, Little Switzerland, Sydenham 74.79 miles* (120.3 km)
October 9th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, East Grinstead, Sharpthorne, Turners Hill, Caterham, Sydenham 62.46 miles* (100.5 km)*

Total: 26 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Oct 2016)

*11 Oct*: 133km + 1729m: Colyford, Axminster, Bridport (N of), Uploders, Weymouth, Abbotsbury, Bridport (S of), Axminster, Musbury, A35, Colyford

9 Oct: 118km + 1125m: Club run - Exmouth out to Devon/Somerset border loop - Witheridge (via Willand, Tiverton, Bickleigh and Exeter)
4 Oct: 104km + 1568m: Culmstock (M5) > Churchinford loop and then over the Quantocks and back (over!)(second part with company)
*Sep (2)*
30 Sep: 103km + 1532m: Wellington > Exmoor and Brendon Hills loop, 1 Sep: 127km + 1517m: Scottish border to Edinburgh
*Aug (13)*
31 Aug: 102km + 1104m: Lakes to Scottish border, 25 Aug(2): 206km + 2494m: Far West Wales to Abergavenny, 24 Aug(2): 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth to Milford Haven entrance, 23 Aug(2): 205km + 2342m: Bristol to Aberystwyth, 14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Abingdon to Honiton, 12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Honiton to Dorchester-on-Thames, 7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme, 3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield to Salisbury and back
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total points: 71
2016 km m
Average 141 1595
Totals 8737 98920


----------



## tallliman (16 Oct 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

63 miles to Kegworth, Sileby and back again then around East Midlands Airport and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103

16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853

14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534

5th June 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703

2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805

22nd August; 75miles, Loughborough to Market Rasen, logged as 2 rides due to wheel breaking in the middle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/684953498
https://www.strava.com/activities/685120071

4th September; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/700219954
11th September; 66 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/708342825
18th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/716836056
25th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/724804204

2nd October; 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/732076870
9th October; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/739589096


Total 25 points


----------



## Fubar (17 Oct 2016)

*2016*
_*January*_
100k - Ice Dodging: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar (puncture repair), Saline, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
_*February*_
113k - DCC Tourist Time Trial: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Cowie, Cambusbarron, Stirling, Hillfoots, Dollar, Knockhill, Dunfermline (2 points)
_*March*_
100k - Good Friday Solo Effort: Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Alloa, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Crossgates, Dunfermline (3 points)
_*April*_
104K - Solo, Cold Northerly in the Sun: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Auchmuir Brig, Scotlandwell, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Fishcross, Alloa, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (4 points)
_*May*_
100k in 2 parts: Dunfermline to Edinburgh, and Carlisle to Elterwater over Kirkstone Pass (5 points)
_*June*_
106k - East Lothian Loop: Edinburgh to Haddington then loop out to Gifford (6 points)
108k - Edinburgh Festival of Cycling Night Ride: Edinburgh to Pencaitland, Gifford, East Linton, Drem, Aberlady, Mussleburgh, Edinburgh (7 points)
_*July*_
103k - DCC Glen Lyon Loop: Aberfeldy, Kenmore, Ben Lawers, Glen Lyon, Bridge of Balgie, Fortingal, Dull, Strathtay, Logierait, Grantully, Aberfeldy (8 points)
_*August*_
102k - Half Solo/Half Bun: Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Alloa, Clackmannan, Culross, Crossford, Dunfermline (9 points)
_*September*_
109k - South Mull Loop with ColinJ: Tobermory, Craignure, Glen More, Knock, Salen, Tobermory (10 points)
_*October*_
201k - Etal-U-Can Audax: Galasheils, Duns, Grantshouse, Ayton, Etal, Wooler, Yeltholm, Ancrum, Lilliesleaf, Selkirk, Galasheils (12 points)


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Oct 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)
- 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)
- 17th August, 111.0km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Rylstone, Settle - 1,825m.)
- 23rd August, 118.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,420m.)
_September_
- 2nd September, 104.7km, 1 point (Casterton, Lambrigg Fell, Oxenholme, Holme, Hornby, Keasden - 1,559m.)
- 7th September, 120.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Healaugh, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,308m.)
- 22nd September. 104.4km, 1 point (Austwick, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Malham Cove Rd., Stainforth - 1,716m)
_October_
- 2nd October, 116.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Newby Head - 2,220m.)
- 10th October, 124.3km, 1 point (Aspet, Port de Balès, Bagnères-de-Luchon, Chaum, Aspet - 2,281m)
- 22nd October, 110.5km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Semer Water, Aysgarth, Cray, Arncliffe, Fountains Fell, Austwick - 2,011m)

*Total points: 37*


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Oct 2016)

*23 Oct*: 105km + 791m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Uffculme, Tiverton, Exeter, Exmouth

11 Oct: 133km + 1729m: Colyford, Axminster, Bridport (N of), Uploders, Weymouth, Abbotsbury, Bridport (S of), Axminster, Musbury, A35, Colyford
9 Oct: 118km + 1125m: Club run - Exmouth out to Devon/Somerset border loop - Witheridge (via Willand, Tiverton, Bickleigh and Exeter)
4 Oct: 104km + 1568m: Culmstock (M5) > Churchinford loop and then over the Quantocks and back (over!)(second part with company)
*Sep (2)*
30 Sep: 103km + 1532m: Wellington > Exmoor and Brendon Hills loop, 1 Sep: 127km + 1517m: Scottish border to Edinburgh
*Aug (13)*
31 Aug: 102km + 1104m: Lakes to Scottish border, 25 Aug(2): 206km + 2494m: Far West Wales to Abergavenny, 24 Aug(2): 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth to Milford Haven entrance, 23 Aug(2): 205km + 2342m: Bristol to Aberystwyth, 14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Abingdon to Honiton, 12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Honiton to Dorchester-on-Thames, 7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme, 3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield to Salisbury and back
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total points: 72
2016 km m
Average 140 1583
Totals 8842 99711


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Oct 2016)

2016;
January
9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely to Ely circuit via St Ives.
https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February
27th February;103.6km,1 pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Newmarket.
https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March
11th March;101.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Dullingham and Isleham.
https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April
21 April;141.5km 1pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Six Mile Bottom
https://www.strava.com/activities/55234501

May
12 May 117.1km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via West Suffolk villages
https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782
22nd May 164.3km 1pt
Boudicca Sportive 100
https://www.strava.com/activities/584642937

June
5th June 135.1km, 1pt
Tour Of Cambridge Gran Fondo
https://www.strava.com/activities/599743686
19th June 100.8km,1pt
Ely to Ely via West Suffolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/614026099
30th June 115.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Saffron Walden
https://www.strava.com/activities/625725749

July
23rd July 120.1km 1pt
Ely to Ely via Chippenham,Cambridge and Earth loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/650615793
31st July 160.2km 1pt
Prudential Ride London Surrey
https://www.strava.com/activities/660509850

August
27th August 100.2km 1pt
Ely to Ely via Littleport,Chippenham,Fordham and Pymoor
https://www.strava.com/activities/690650375

September
4th September 143.5kms 1pt
Ely to Impington/Strawberry 55 ride/Impington to Ely
https://www.strava.com/activities/700269022
24th September 103.3kms 1pt
Ely/Waterbeach/Swaffham Prior/Ely and Littleport loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/723112546

October
8th October 117.7kms 1pt
Ely/West Row/Littleport/Ten Mile Bank/100ft Bank/Black Bank Rd/Pymoor/Witcham/Ely
https://www.strava.com/activities/738076659

22nd October 130.7kms 1pt
Ely to Castle Rising and return via Downham Mkt and Kings Lynn
https://www.strava.com/activities/752411555

16pts


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Oct 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)
- 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)
- 17th August, 111.0km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Rylstone, Settle - 1,825m.)
- 23rd August, 118.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,420m.)
_September_
- 2nd September, 104.7km, 1 point (Casterton, Lambrigg Fell, Oxenholme, Holme, Hornby, Keasden - 1,559m.)
- 7th September, 120.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Healaugh, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,308m.)
- 22nd September. 104.4km, 1 point (Austwick, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Malham Cove Rd., Stainforth - 1,716m)
_October_
- 2nd October, 116.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Newby Head - 2,220m.)
- 10th October, 124.3km, 1 point (Aspet, Port de Balès, Bagnères-de-Luchon, Chaum, Aspet - 2,281m)
- 22nd October, 110.5km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Semer Water, Aysgarth, Cray, Arncliffe, Fountains Fell, Austwick - 2,011m)
- 25th October, 100.5km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head Pass, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,330m.)

*Total points: 38*


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Oct 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)
- 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)
- 17th August, 111.0km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Rylstone, Settle - 1,825m.)
- 23rd August, 118.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,420m.)
_September_
- 2nd September, 104.7km, 1 point (Casterton, Lambrigg Fell, Oxenholme, Holme, Hornby, Keasden - 1,559m.)
- 7th September, 120.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Healaugh, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,308m.)
- 22nd September. 104.4km, 1 point (Austwick, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Malham Cove Rd., Stainforth - 1,716m)
_October_
- 2nd October, 116.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Newby Head - 2,220m.)
- 10th October, 124.3km, 1 point (Aspet, Port de Balès, Bagnères-de-Luchon, Chaum, Aspet - 2,281m)
- 22nd October, 110.5km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Semer Water, Aysgarth, Cray, Arncliffe, Fountains Fell, Austwick - 2,011m)
- 25th October, 100.5km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head Pass, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,330m.)
- 28th October, 102.8km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,536m)

*Total points: 39*


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Oct 2016)

*30 Oct*: 119km + 1266m: Exmouth, Honiton, Ottery St M, Exeter, Tedburn St M (and back), Exeter, Exmouth

23 Oct: 105km + 791m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Uffculme, Tiverton, Exeter, Exmouth
11 Oct: 133km + 1729m: Colyford, Axminster, Bridport (N of), Uploders, Weymouth, Abbotsbury, Bridport (S of), Axminster, Musbury, A35, Colyford
9 Oct: 118km + 1125m: Club run - Exmouth out to Devon/Somerset border loop - Witheridge (via Willand, Tiverton, Bickleigh and Exeter)
4 Oct: 104km + 1568m: Culmstock (M5) > Churchinford loop and then over the Quantocks and back (over!)(second part with company)
*Sep (2)*
30 Sep: 103km + 1532m: Wellington > Exmoor and Brendon Hills loop, 1 Sep: 127km + 1517m: Scottish border to Edinburgh
*Aug (13)*
31 Aug: 102km + 1104m: Lakes to Scottish border, 25 Aug(2): 206km + 2494m: Far West Wales to Abergavenny, 24 Aug(2): 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth to Milford Haven entrance, 23 Aug(2): 205km + 2342m: Bristol to Aberystwyth, 14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Abingdon to Honiton, 12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Honiton to Dorchester-on-Thames, 7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme, 3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield to Salisbury and back
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total points: 73
2016 km m climb
Average 140 1578
Totals 8958 100977


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Nov 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)
- 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)
- 17th August, 111.0km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Rylstone, Settle - 1,825m.)
- 23rd August, 118.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,420m.)
_September_
- 2nd September, 104.7km, 1 point (Casterton, Lambrigg Fell, Oxenholme, Holme, Hornby, Keasden - 1,559m.)
- 7th September, 120.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Healaugh, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,308m.)
- 22nd September. 104.4km, 1 point (Austwick, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Malham Cove Rd., Stainforth - 1,716m)
_October_
- 2nd October, 116.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Newby Head - 2,220m.)
- 10th October, 124.3km, 1 point (Aspet, Port de Balès, Bagnères-de-Luchon, Chaum, Aspet - 2,281m)
- 22nd October, 110.5km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Semer Water, Aysgarth, Cray, Arncliffe, Fountains Fell, Austwick - 2,011m)
- 25th October, 100.5km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head Pass, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,330m.)
- 28th October, 102.8km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,536m)
_November_
- 1st November, 103.1km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Waddington, Whitewell, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet - 1,898m)

*Total points: 40*


----------



## 13 rider (5 Nov 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey
Feb 7th 62.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Mar 13th 62.3 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,East Leake, Asfordby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
April 10th 72.13 miles 1 point
Anstey,Asfordby,Gaddesby,Normanton,Diesworth, Shepshed ,Anstey
May 1st 64.74 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,Kegworth,East Leake, Wysall,Gaddesby,Cossington,Anstey
May 22nd 73.13 miles 1point
Anstey ,Ragdale,Keyworth ,Castle Coming to, Diesworth ,Quorn. Anstey
June 12th 75.09 1 point
Anstey ,Frisby ,Gaddesby, E Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
July 3rd 64.2 miles 1 point
Anstey round Charnwood and out to Gaddesby and extended return to make the distance
Aug 7th 66.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Twycross ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Sept 4th 65 miles 1 point
Anstey to Market Bosworth Cycle chat ride and home
Sept 10th 103 miles 1 point
3 parts home to Desford for start ( 11 m) ,Tour de Leicestershire charity ride (76 m) ride home ( 16.6 m)
Oct 3rd 73.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Scalford ,Nice pies cafe ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Nov 5th 65.5 miles 1 point
Anstey anticlockwise loop of Leicester ,Gaddesby, Hungarton ,Foston ,Thurlaston ,Desford


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Nov 2016)

7 Nov: 103km +1642m: Blackdown Hills loop, then Exmoor and Brendon Hills (sunshine!)
*
Oct (5)*
30 Oct: 119km + 1266m: Honiton, Exeter, Tedburn St M (and back); 23 Oct: 105km + 791m: Budleigh S, Uffculme, Tiverton, Exmouth; 11 Oct: 133km + 1729m: Colyford to Weymouth and back; 9 Oct: 118km + 1125m: Club run - Tiverton, Witheridge, Bickleigh and Exeter; 4 Oct: 104km + 1568m: Culmstock to Churchinford and back, then over Quantocks and back 
*Sep (2)*
30 Sep: 103km + 1532m: Wellington > Exmoor and Brendon Hills loop, 1 Sep: 127km + 1517m: Scottish border to Edinburgh
*Aug (13)*
31 Aug: 102km + 1104m: Lakes to Scottish border, 25 Aug(2): 206km + 2494m: Far West Wales to Abergavenny, 24 Aug(2): 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth to Milford Haven entrance, 23 Aug(2): 205km + 2342m: Bristol to Aberystwyth, 14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Abingdon to Honiton, 12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Honiton to Dorchester-on-Thames, 7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme, 3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield to Salisbury and back
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total points: 74
2016 km m climb
Average 136 1539
Totals 9117 102989


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Nov 2016)

*9 Nov*: 106km + 1120m: Barnstaple, // A361 > Tiverton, Willand, Cullompton, Broadclyst, Exeter, Topsham, Exmouth (20+mph following wind, rain and hail)

7 Nov: 103km +1642m: Blackdown Hills loop, then Exmoor and Brendon Hills (sunshine!)
*Oct (5)*
30 Oct: 119km + 1266m: Honiton, Exeter, Tedburn St M (and back); 23 Oct: 105km + 791m: Budleigh S, Uffculme, Tiverton, Exmouth; 11 Oct: 133km + 1729m: Colyford to Weymouth and back; 9 Oct: 118km + 1125m: Club run - Tiverton, Witheridge, Bickleigh and Exeter; 4 Oct: 104km + 1568m: Culmstock to Churchinford and back, then over Quantocks and back 
*Sep (2)*
30 Sep: 103km + 1532m: Wellington > Exmoor and Brendon Hills loop, 1 Sep: 127km + 1517m: Scottish border to Edinburgh
*Aug (13)*
31 Aug: 102km + 1104m: Lakes to Scottish border, 25 Aug(2): 206km + 2494m: Far West Wales to Abergavenny, 24 Aug(2): 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth to Milford Haven entrance, 23 Aug(2): 205km + 2342m: Bristol to Aberystwyth, 14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Abingdon to Honiton, 12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Honiton to Dorchester-on-Thames, 7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme, 3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield to Salisbury and back
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total points: 75
2016 km m climb
Average136 1533
Totals 9223 104240


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Nov 2016)

*2016 January*
01/01/2016. West Wickham, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tunbridge,East Peckham, Seal, Otford *100km*.
*2016 February*
20/02/2016. Camberwell, Watford, Tring, Silverstone, Marton *163km*.
*2016 March*
22/03/2016. Corby, Kings Cliffe, Wansford. West Deeping, Baston, back the same way *100km*.
*2016 April*
23/04/2016 London Bridge, Strood, Whitstable (FNRttC), Faversham, Lenham, Boughton Monchelsea, Yalding, Plaxtol, Bat and Ball. *179km
2016 May*
22/05/2016 Hyde Park Corner, Faygate, Southend on Sea (FNRttC), Devil's Dyke, Handcross, Turners Hill, Ganger's Hill, Hayes. *183km
2016 June*
26/06/2016 FNRttC Cardiff-Swansea: Cardiff, Bridgend, Port Talbot, Neath, Swansea, Mumbles, Swansea. *109km
2016 July*
04/07/2016 Chanteloup, Ver, Villedieu-les-Poêles, Brécey, L'Embranchement, Vernix, Fleury, Chanteloup. *101km
2016 August *
07/08/2016 SE4, Lingfield, Tonbridge, Hythe, Dungeness, Rye, Tonbridge, Four Elms, Hayes *334km
2016 September*
25/09/2016 Reading, Stokenchurch, Twyford, (FNRttC) Woking, Dorking, Redhill. *181km
2016 October*
01/10/2016 SE4,Turner's Hill, Ardingly, Hailsham, Hastings, Rye, Tonbridge, Four Elms, Hayes *264km
2016 November*
12/11/2016 SE4, Lingfield, Tonbridge, Yalding, Groombridge, Edenbridge,Crockham Hill, Hayes *161km*


----------



## Donger (13 Nov 2016)

*1 January:* "Bridge and Back" ride. Gloucester-Newnham on Severn-Tutshill-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Gloucester. *100.3km*.
*14 February:* "Flapjack" audax: Chippenham-Kemble-Westonbirt-Sherston-Castle Combe-Chippenham. (inc getting lost etc & return to car). *108.2km.
19 March:* "Character Coln" audax: Andoversford-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham and retrace to Andoversford. (inc return to car). *102.8km.
10 April:* Eastgate Cycles "Paris-Roubaix" 2016 (plus ride to and from). Gloucester-Tewkesbury-Pershore-around Bredon Hill-Ashchurch-Gloucester. *110.4km.
15 May: *Gloucester-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-"BHF Cotswold Bike Ride 2016" (30 mile version)-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester. *101.7km.
4 June: *"Over the Hills and Far Away" audax: Tewkesbury-Pershore-Upton on Severn-Little Malvern-Colwall-Tirley-Tewkesbury (& to and from car). *103.4km.
9 July:* "Teddy Bears' Picnic" audax: Bushley (near Tewkesbury)-Littledean-Mitcheldean-Much Marcle-Broom's Green-Bushley (& to and from car). *104.1km.
6 August: *"Mint Stalwart's Mania" audax: Tewkesbury-Much Marcle-Soudley-Tibberton-Forthampton-Tewkesbury (& to and from car). *109.0km.
24 September: *Minchinhampton Common-Cirencester-Vale of White Horse-Cricklade-Malmesbury-Tetbury-Minchinhampton Common. *164.0km.
2 October: *"Winchcombe Falling Leaves audax" (AAA1.75): Winchcombe-Stratton-Bibury-Bourton o/t Water-Winchcombe (inc return to car). *102.2km.
13 November: *Kingsway CC "George's Birthday" ride: Quedgeley-Thornbury-Chipping Sodbury-Badminton-Charfield-Tortworth-Whitminster-Quedgeley. *115.4km.*
*(11 months, 11 rides)*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Nov 2016)

November sorted with an Imperial Century ride into Wales 

30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km). 1 point
14-Feb-2016, A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. 69.06 miles (111.12km). 2 points
5-March-2016.  A hilly ride to Bridgnorth then back. 63.01 miles (101.38km). 3 points
16-April-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.79 miles (102.64km). 4 points
23-April-2016.  A slightly different anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.23 miles (101.73km) 5 points
14-May-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round mid and south Shropshire (plus bits of Powys and Herefordshire). 110.83 miles (178.32km) 6 points.
18-June-2016. To Ludlow and back again. 66.63 miles (107.21 km) 7 points.
2-July-2016. Ludlow again but a figure of eight route this time. 63.76 miles (102.59 km) 8 Points
3-August-2016. South to Craven Arms, the lumpy way to Montgomery then home. 70.94 miles (114.14km). 9 Points
14-August-2016 - To Lake Vyrnwy, a couple of laps of the lake and return. 109.12 miles (175.57km). 10 points.
4-September-2016. Clockwise loop round Mid and North Shropshire. 101.71 miles (163.65km). 11 points.
11-September-2016. To Welshpool to race the train. 63.23 miles (101.73km). 12 points.
2-October-2016. An anti-clockwise loop to Bewdley and back. 89.13 miles (143.41km) 13 points.
13-November-2016. To Lake Vyrnwy, a couple of laps of the lake and back....again. 107.68 miles (173.25km) 14 points.


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Nov 2016)

16 Nov: 108km + 1412m: Cullompton, Tiverton, S Molton, Clapworthy Mill, Chulmleigh, Chawleigh, Witheridge, Tiverton, Willand, Cullompton

9 Nov: 106km + 1120m: Barnstaple, // A361 > Tiverton, Willand, Cullompton, Broadclyst, Exeter, Topsham, Exmouth (20+mph following wind, rain and hail)
7 Nov: 103km +1642m: Blackdown Hills loop, then Exmoor and Brendon Hills (sunshine!)
*Oct (5)*
30 Oct: 119km + 1266m: Honiton, Exeter, Tedburn St M (and back); 23 Oct: 105km + 791m: Budleigh S, Uffculme, Tiverton, Exmouth; 11 Oct: 133km + 1729m: Colyford to Weymouth and back; 9 Oct: 118km + 1125m: Club run - Tiverton, Witheridge, Bickleigh and Exeter; 4 Oct: 104km + 1568m: Culmstock to Churchinford and back, then over Quantocks and back 
*Sep (2)*
30 Sep: 103km + 1532m: Wellington > Exmoor and Brendon Hills loop, 1 Sep: 127km + 1517m: Scottish border to Edinburgh
*Aug (13)*
31 Aug: 102km + 1104m: Lakes to Scottish border, 25 Aug(2): 206km + 2494m: Far West Wales to Abergavenny, 24 Aug(2): 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth to Milford Haven entrance, 23 Aug(2): 205km + 2342m: Bristol to Aberystwyth, 14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Abingdon to Honiton, 12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Honiton to Dorchester-on-Thames, 7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme, 3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield to Salisbury and back
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total points: 76
2016 km m climb
Average135 1531
Totals 9339 105652


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Nov 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)
14th - 101km - New Forest - Downton, Godshill, Burley, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst. (1 point)
28th - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Cranbourne, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

June
5th - 153km - Medio Fondo Dragon Ride - Wales (1 point)
11th - 104km - Wiltshire & Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Verwood, Godshill. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Wiltshire poppies - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)

July
2nd - 100km - Test Valley - Landford, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 130km - Hants & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Wimborne St Giles, Wimborne Minster, Alderholt. (1 point)

August
6th - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, West Tytherley, Alderholt, Downton. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Ibsley, Cranborne, Martin, Coombe Bissett, Downton. (1 point

September
17th - 100km - Test Valley - Redlynch, West Dean, Houghton, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Shootash.. (1 point)
24th - 101km - New Forest - Boldre, Burley, Godshill, Wood Green, Landford, Winsor. (1 point)

October
8th - 101km - Test Valley - Downton, Alderbury, Tytherley, Horsebridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield. (1 point)

November
19th- 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Wimborne Minster, West Moors, Godshill. (1 point)


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Nov 2016)

2016;
January
9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely to Ely circuit via St Ives.
https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February
27th February;103.6km,1 pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Newmarket.
https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March
11th March;101.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Dullingham and Isleham.
https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April
21 April;141.5km 1pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Six Mile Bottom
https://www.strava.com/activities/55234501

May
12 May 117.1km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via West Suffolk villages
https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782
22nd May 164.3km 1pt
Boudicca Sportive 100
https://www.strava.com/activities/584642937

June
5th June 135.1km, 1pt
Tour Of Cambridge Gran Fondo
https://www.strava.com/activities/599743686
19th June 100.8km,1pt
Ely to Ely via West Suffolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/614026099
30th June 115.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Saffron Walden
https://www.strava.com/activities/625725749

July
23rd July 120.1km 1pt
Ely to Ely via Chippenham,Cambridge and Earth loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/650615793
31st July 160.2km 1pt
Prudential Ride London Surrey
https://www.strava.com/activities/660509850

August
27th August 100.2km 1pt
Ely to Ely via Littleport,Chippenham,Fordham and Pymoor
https://www.strava.com/activities/690650375

September
4th September 143.5kms 1pt
Ely to Impington/Strawberry 55 ride/Impington to Ely
https://www.strava.com/activities/700269022
24th September 103.3kms 1pt
Ely/Waterbeach/Swaffham Prior/Ely and Littleport loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/723112546

October
8th October 117.7kms 1pt
Ely/West Row/Littleport/Ten Mile Bank/100ft Bank/Black Bank Rd/Pymoor/Witcham/Ely
https://www.strava.com/activities/738076659

22nd October 130.7kms 1pt
Ely to Castle Rising and return via Downham Mkt and Kings Lynn
https://www.strava.com/activities/752411555

November
19th November 105kms 1pt
EDCC club ride via St Ives plus Ely villages loops
https://www.strava.com/activities/779849939

17pts


----------



## tallliman (20 Nov 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

63 miles to Kegworth, Sileby and back again then around East Midlands Airport and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103

16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853

14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534

5th June 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703

2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805

22nd August; 75miles, Loughborough to Market Rasen, logged as 2 rides due to wheel breaking in the middle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/684953498
https://www.strava.com/activities/685120071

4th September; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/700219954
11th September; 66 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/708342825
18th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/716836056
25th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/724804204

2nd October; 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/732076870
9th October; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/739589096
22nd October: 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/752363059
30th October: 78 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/760608472

19th November: 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/779775160

Total 28 points


----------



## StuartG (20 Nov 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)
June 24th: *FNRttC Cardiff -Swansea 71.46 miles by Brompton* (115.0 km)
July 3rd: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Sydenham 62.57 miles *(100.6 km)
July 17th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ightham Mote, Tandridge, Sydenham 66.93 miles *(107.7 km)
July 24th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Polesden Lacey, Ockley, Reigate, Sydenham 68.91 miles *(110.9 km)
August 7th: *Sydenham, Bletchingley, Turners Hill, Slaugham, Rusper, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 75.22 miles* (121.0 km)
August 11th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ide Hill, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Botley Hill, Sydenham 65.95 miles* (106.1 km)
August 14th: *Sydenham, Crowhurst, Hartsfield, Turners Hill, Nutfield, Merstham, Sydenham 69.33 miles* (111.5 km)
August 28th: *Sydenham, Redhill, Cranleigh, Devil's Punch Bowl, Shere, Reigate, Sydenham 110.58 miles* (177.9 km)
September 10th:* Vi(v)a Colonia  Hook of Holland - Tilburg 71.01 miles* (114.2 km)
September 11th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Tilburg - Venlo 67.74 miles* (109.0 km)
September 12th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Venlo - Koln 62.97 miles* (101.3 km)
September 15th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Aachen - Leuven 76.80 miles* (123.5 km)
September 16th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Leuven - Ghent 74.25 miles* (119.4 km)
September 17th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Ghent - Dunkirk 79.33 miles* (127.6 km)
October 2nd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Painshill Park, Pyrford, Send, East Clandon, Little Switzerland, Sydenham 74.79 miles* (120.3 km)
October 9th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, East Grinstead, Sharpthorne, Turners Hill, Caterham, Sydenham 62.46 miles* (100.5 km)
November 20th: *Sydenham, Godstone, Lingfield, Copthorne, Blindley Heath, Reigate Hill, Chipstead, Sydenham 62.65 miles* (100.8 km)*

Total: 27 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Nov 2016)

*23 Nov*: 102km + 1154m: Half Way Inn > Feniton > source of R Culm > Cotleigh bridge > Branscombe > Aylesbeare > Westcott > Half Way Inn

16 Nov: 108km + 1412m: Cullompton, Tiverton, S Molton, Clapworthy Mill, Chulmleigh, Chawleigh, Witheridge, Tiverton, Willand, Cullompton
9 Nov: 106km + 1120m: Barnstaple, // A361 > Tiverton, Willand, Cullompton, Broadclyst, Exeter, Topsham, Exmouth (20+mph following wind, rain and hail)
7 Nov: 103km +1642m: Blackdown Hills loop, then Exmoor and Brendon Hills (sunshine!)
*Oct (5)*
30 Oct: 119km + 1266m: Honiton, Exeter, Tedburn St M (and back); 23 Oct: 105km + 791m: Budleigh S, Uffculme, Tiverton, Exmouth; 11 Oct: 133km + 1729m: Colyford to Weymouth and back; 9 Oct: 118km + 1125m: Club run - Tiverton, Witheridge, Bickleigh and Exeter; 4 Oct: 104km + 1568m: Culmstock to Churchinford and back, then over Quantocks and back 
*Sep (2)*
30 Sep: 103km + 1532m: Wellington > Exmoor and Brendon Hills loop, 1 Sep: 127km + 1517m: Scottish border to Edinburgh
*Aug (13)*
31 Aug: 102km + 1104m: Lakes to Scottish border, 25 Aug(2): 206km + 2494m: Far West Wales to Abergavenny, 24 Aug(2): 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth to Milford Haven entrance, 23 Aug(2): 205km + 2342m: Bristol to Aberystwyth, 14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Abingdon to Honiton, 12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Honiton to Dorchester-on-Thames, 7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme, 3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield to Salisbury and back
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total points: 77
2016 km m climb
Average 135 1526
Totals 9441 106806


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Nov 2016)

*26 Nov*: 117km + 1316m: Morchard Bishop, Tiverton, Wiveliscombe, Bampton, Withyridge, Morchard Bishop (finished 90 minutes after dark (P* x 2))

23 Nov: 102km + 1154m: Half Way Inn > Feniton > source of R Culm > Cotleigh bridge > Branscombe > Aylesbeare > Westcott > Half Way Inn
16 Nov: 108km + 1412m: Cullompton, Tiverton, S Molton, Clapworthy Mill, Chulmleigh, Chawleigh, Witheridge, Tiverton, Willand, Cullompton
9 Nov: 106km + 1120m: Barnstaple, // A361 > Tiverton, Willand, Cullompton, Broadclyst, Exeter, Topsham, Exmouth (20+mph following wind, rain and hail)
7 Nov: 103km +1642m: Blackdown Hills loop, then Exmoor and Brendon Hills (sunshine!)
*Oct (5)*
30 Oct: 119km + 1266m: Honiton, Exeter, Tedburn St M (and back); 23 Oct: 105km + 791m: Budleigh S, Uffculme, Tiverton, Exmouth; 11 Oct: 133km + 1729m: Colyford to Weymouth and back; 9 Oct: 118km + 1125m: Club run - Tiverton, Witheridge, Bickleigh and Exeter; 4 Oct: 104km + 1568m: Culmstock to Churchinford and back, then over Quantocks and back 
*Sep (2)*
30 Sep: 103km + 1532m: Wellington > Exmoor and Brendon Hills loop, 1 Sep: 127km + 1517m: Scottish border to Edinburgh
*Aug (13)*
31 Aug: 102km + 1104m: Lakes to Scottish border, 25 Aug(2): 206km + 2494m: Far West Wales to Abergavenny, 24 Aug(2): 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth to Milford Haven entrance, 23 Aug(2): 205km + 2342m: Bristol to Aberystwyth, 14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Abingdon to Honiton, 12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Honiton to Dorchester-on-Thames, 7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme, 3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield to Salisbury and back
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total points: 78
2016 km m climb
Average 135 1523
Totals 9558 108130


----------



## StuartG (27 Nov 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)
June 24th: *FNRttC Cardiff -Swansea 71.46 miles by Brompton* (115.0 km)
July 3rd: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Sydenham 62.57 miles *(100.6 km)
July 17th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ightham Mote, Tandridge, Sydenham 66.93 miles *(107.7 km)
July 24th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Polesden Lacey, Ockley, Reigate, Sydenham 68.91 miles *(110.9 km)
August 7th: *Sydenham, Bletchingley, Turners Hill, Slaugham, Rusper, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 75.22 miles* (121.0 km)
August 11th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ide Hill, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Botley Hill, Sydenham 65.95 miles* (106.1 km)
August 14th: *Sydenham, Crowhurst, Hartsfield, Turners Hill, Nutfield, Merstham, Sydenham 69.33 miles* (111.5 km)
August 28th: *Sydenham, Redhill, Cranleigh, Devil's Punch Bowl, Shere, Reigate, Sydenham 110.58 miles* (177.9 km)
September 10th:* Vi(v)a Colonia  Hook of Holland - Tilburg 71.01 miles* (114.2 km)
September 11th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Tilburg - Venlo 67.74 miles* (109.0 km)
September 12th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Venlo - Koln 62.97 miles* (101.3 km)
September 15th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Aachen - Leuven 76.80 miles* (123.5 km)
September 16th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Leuven - Ghent 74.25 miles* (119.4 km)
September 17th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Ghent - Dunkirk 79.33 miles* (127.6 km)
October 2nd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Painshill Park, Pyrford, Send, East Clandon, Little Switzerland, Sydenham 74.79 miles* (120.3 km)
October 9th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, East Grinstead, Sharpthorne, Turners Hill, Caterham, Sydenham 62.46 miles* (100.5 km)
November 20th: *Sydenham, Godstone, Lingfield, Copthorne, Blindley Heath, Reigate Hill, Chipstead, Sydenham 62.65 miles* (100.8 km)
November 27th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Little Switzerland, Polesden Lacey, Coldharbour, Reigate, Sydenham 67.25 miles* (108.2 km)*

Total: 28 points


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey
Feb 7th 62.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Mar 13th 62.3 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,East Leake, Asfordby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
April 10th 72.13 miles 1 point
Anstey,Asfordby,Gaddesby,Normanton,Diesworth, Shepshed ,Anstey
May 1st 64.74 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,Kegworth,East Leake, Wysall,Gaddesby,Cossington,Anstey
May 22nd 73.13 miles 1point
Anstey ,Ragdale,Keyworth ,Castle Coming to, Diesworth ,Quorn. Anstey
June 12th 75.09 1 point
Anstey ,Frisby ,Gaddesby, E Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
July 3rd 64.2 miles 1 point
Anstey round Charnwood and out to Gaddesby and extended return to make the distance
Aug 7th 66.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Twycross ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Sept 4th 65 miles 1 point
Anstey to Market Bosworth Cycle chat ride and home
Sept 10th 103 miles 1 point
3 parts home to Desford for start ( 11 m) ,Tour de Leicestershire charity ride (76 m) ride home ( 16.6 m)
Oct 3rd 73.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Scalford ,Nice pies cafe ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Nov 5th 65.5 miles 1 point
Anstey anticlockwise loop of Leicester ,Gaddesby, Hungarton ,Foston ,Thurlaston ,Desford
Dec 3rd 65.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Kegworth ,East Leake ,Nice pies cafe ,Sileby ,Anstey


----------



## tallliman (3 Dec 2016)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

63 miles to Kegworth, Sileby and back again then around East Midlands Airport and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103

16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853

14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534

5th June 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703

2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805

22nd August; 75miles, Loughborough to Market Rasen, logged as 2 rides due to wheel breaking in the middle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/684953498
https://www.strava.com/activities/685120071

4th September; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/700219954
11th September; 66 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/708342825
18th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/716836056
25th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/724804204

2nd October; 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/732076870
9th October; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/739589096
22nd October: 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/752363059
30th October: 78 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/760608472

19th November: 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/779775160
27th November:101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/787314097

3rd December: 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/792257349

Total 31 points


----------



## Goonerobes (3 Dec 2016)

*2016*
January
1st - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Ipsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton, Redlynch, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 101km - An Icy Forest - Godshill, Ringwood, Burley, Sway, Norleywood, Colbury. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, Tytherley, Whiteparish. (1 point)

February
20th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Little Somborne, Longstock, Houghton, Mottisfont. (1 point)
27th - 106km - Into Wilts - Bramble, Alderholt, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Odstock, Downton. (1 point)

March
12th - 109km - Wiltshire Wildcat Sportive - Salisbury, Iwerne Minster, Witchampton, Sixpenny Handley, Rockbourne. (1 point)
19th - 100km - Test Valley - Shootash, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Braishfield, Whiteparish. (1 point)
25th - 100km recorded 10km not! - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Nunton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Frogham. (1 point)

April
2nd - 109km - Wiltshire again - Godshill, Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)
9th - 121km - Wet Wiltshire! - Ipsley, Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Coombe Blissett, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
23rd - 108km - Test Valley North - Broughton, Thruxton, Longstock, Stockbridge, Houghton. (1 point)
30th -122km - Wilts & East Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Tollard Royal, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

May
7th - 125km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Awbridge, Houghton, Vernham Dean, Hurstbourne Priors, Kings Somborne. (1 point)
14th - 101km - New Forest - Downton, Godshill, Burley, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst. (1 point)
28th - 100km - Into Wiltshire - Downton, Coombe Blissett, Broad Chalke, Cranbourne, Fordingbridge. (1 point)

June
5th - 153km - Medio Fondo Dragon Ride - Wales (1 point)
11th - 104km - Wiltshire & Dorset - Ibsley, Cranbourne, Gussage All Saints, Verwood, Godshill. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Wiltshire poppies - Ibsley, Sandleheath, Broad Chalke, Nunton, Downton. (1 point)

July
2nd - 100km - Test Valley - Landford, West Tytherley, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield, Bramshaw. (1 point)
16th - 130km - Hants & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Wimborne St Giles, Wimborne Minster, Alderholt. (1 point)

August
6th - 100km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Stockbridge, West Tytherley, Alderholt, Downton. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Ibsley, Cranborne, Martin, Coombe Bissett, Downton. (1 point

September
17th - 100km - Test Valley - Redlynch, West Dean, Houghton, Stockbridge, Kings Somborne, Shootash.. (1 point)
24th - 101km - New Forest - Boldre, Burley, Godshill, Wood Green, Landford, Winsor. (1 point)

October
8th - 101km - Test Valley - Downton, Alderbury, Tytherley, Horsebridge, Kings Somborne, Braishfield. (1 point)

November
19th- 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Wimborne Minster, West Moors, Godshill. (1 point)

December
3rd - 101km - New Forest - Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Burley, Breamore, Lover. (1 point)

Total 27 points


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Dec 2016)

2016;
January
9th Jan;116.7km,1 pt.
Ely to Ely circuit via St Ives.
https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

February
27th February;103.6km,1 pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Newmarket.
https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

March
11th March;101.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Dullingham and Isleham.
https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065

April
21 April;141.5km 1pt
Ely to Ely curcuit via Six Mile Bottom
https://www.strava.com/activities/55234501

May
12 May 117.1km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via West Suffolk villages
https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782
22nd May 164.3km 1pt
Boudicca Sportive 100
https://www.strava.com/activities/584642937

June
5th June 135.1km, 1pt
Tour Of Cambridge Gran Fondo
https://www.strava.com/activities/599743686
19th June 100.8km,1pt
Ely to Ely via West Suffolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/614026099
30th June 115.3km 1pt
Cambridge to Ely via Saffron Walden
https://www.strava.com/activities/625725749

July
23rd July 120.1km 1pt
Ely to Ely via Chippenham,Cambridge and Earth loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/650615793
31st July 160.2km 1pt
Prudential Ride London Surrey
https://www.strava.com/activities/660509850

August
27th August 100.2km 1pt
Ely to Ely via Littleport,Chippenham,Fordham and Pymoor
https://www.strava.com/activities/690650375

September
4th September 143.5kms 1pt
Ely to Impington/Strawberry 55 ride/Impington to Ely
https://www.strava.com/activities/700269022
24th September 103.3kms 1pt
Ely/Waterbeach/Swaffham Prior/Ely and Littleport loop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/723112546

October
8th October 117.7kms 1pt
Ely/West Row/Littleport/Ten Mile Bank/100ft Bank/Black Bank Rd/Pymoor/Witcham/Ely
https://www.strava.com/activities/738076659

22nd October 130.7kms 1pt
Ely to Castle Rising and return via Downham Mkt and Kings Lynn
https://www.strava.com/activities/752411555

November
19th November 105kms 1pt
EDCC club ride via St Ives plus Ely villages loops
https://www.strava.com/activities/779849939

December
3rd November 103kms 1pt
Ely to Chippenham via West Row,EDCC club ride back via Wicken and north Ely villages loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/792266247

18pts


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Dec 2016)

Challenge completed for another year.

30-Jan-2016, To Ludlow and back. 67.35 miles (108.36km). 1 point
14-Feb-2016, A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. 69.06 miles (111.12km). 2 points
5-March-2016.  A hilly ride to Bridgnorth then back. 63.01 miles (101.38km). 3 points
16-April-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.79 miles (102.64km). 4 points
23-April-2016.  A slightly different anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. 63.23 miles (101.73km) 5 points
14-May-2016. An anti-clockwise loop round mid and south Shropshire (plus bits of Powys and Herefordshire). 110.83 miles (178.32km) 6 points.
18-June-2016. To Ludlow and back again. 66.63 miles (107.21 km) 7 points.
2-July-2016. Ludlow again but a figure of eight route this time. 63.76 miles (102.59 km) 8 Points
3-August-2016. South to Craven Arms, the lumpy way to Montgomery then home. 70.94 miles (114.14km). 9 Points
14-August-2016 - To Lake Vyrnwy, a couple of laps of the lake and return. 109.12 miles (175.57km). 10 points.
4-September-2016. Clockwise loop round Mid and North Shropshire. 101.71 miles (163.65km). 11 points.
11-September-2016. To Welshpool to race the train. 63.23 miles (101.73km). 12 points.
2-October-2016. An anti-clockwise loop to Bewdley and back. 89.13 miles (143.41km) 13 points.
13-November-2016. To Lake Vyrnwy, a couple of laps of the lake and back....again. 107.68 miles (173.25km) 14 points.
3-December-2016. Another anticlockwise loop round mid and south Shropshire. 109.05 miles (175.46km) 15 points.


----------



## StuartG (4 Dec 2016)

*January 5th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Crockham Hill, Four Elms, Hildenborough, Crowhurst, Sydenham 66.36 miles *(106.8 km). 
February 14th:* Sydenham, Whyteleafe, Lingfield, Crockham Hill, Deptford Bridge, Sydenham 63.04 miles *(101.4 km). 
March 10th:* Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Braested, Sydenham 62.52 miles *(100.6 km). 
March 20th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Stoke d'Abernon, Shere, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 63.73 miles* (102.5 km). 
March 25th: *FNRttC London-Southend plus a ride around the block by Brompton 62.33 miles* (100.3 km).
April 3rd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Ranmore Common, Hatchlings Park, Box Hill, Sydenham 70.16 miles* (112.9 km).
April 17th: *Sydenham, Tonbridge, Hawkhurst, Godstone, Sydenham 112.94 miles *(181.7 km)* - First 'Imperial' of the year!
*April 23rd:* FNRttC London-Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester plus a bit extra to make up imperial ton 100.34 miles *(161.4 km)
May 1st: *FNRttK Brussels-Ostend and back to Brugge 104.35 miles *(167.9 km)* - First 'Imperial' by Brompton!
*June 18th:* FNRttC London-Brighton & return to Coulsdon 107.92 miles *(173.6 km)
June 24th: *FNRttC Cardiff -Swansea 71.46 miles by Brompton* (115.0 km)
July 3rd: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Sevenoaks, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Sydenham 62.57 miles *(100.6 km)
July 17th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ightham Mote, Tandridge, Sydenham 66.93 miles *(107.7 km)
July 24th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Polesden Lacey, Ockley, Reigate, Sydenham 68.91 miles *(110.9 km)
August 7th: *Sydenham, Bletchingley, Turners Hill, Slaugham, Rusper, Pebblecombe, Sydenham 75.22 miles* (121.0 km)
August 11th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, Ide Hill, Hildenborough, Ide Hill, Botley Hill, Sydenham 65.95 miles* (106.1 km)
August 14th: *Sydenham, Crowhurst, Hartsfield, Turners Hill, Nutfield, Merstham, Sydenham 69.33 miles* (111.5 km)
August 28th: *Sydenham, Redhill, Cranleigh, Devil's Punch Bowl, Shere, Reigate, Sydenham 110.58 miles* (177.9 km)
September 10th:* Vi(v)a Colonia  Hook of Holland - Tilburg 71.01 miles* (114.2 km)
September 11th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Tilburg - Venlo 67.74 miles* (109.0 km)
September 12th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Venlo - Koln 62.97 miles* (101.3 km)
September 15th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Aachen - Leuven 76.80 miles* (123.5 km)
September 16th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Leuven - Ghent 74.25 miles* (119.4 km)
September 17th: *Vi(v)a Colonia  Ghent - Dunkirk 79.33 miles* (127.6 km)
October 2nd: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Painshill Park, Pyrford, Send, East Clandon, Little Switzerland, Sydenham 74.79 miles* (120.3 km)
October 9th: *Sydenham, Warlingham, East Grinstead, Sharpthorne, Turners Hill, Caterham, Sydenham 62.46 miles* (100.5 km)
November 20th: *Sydenham, Godstone, Lingfield, Copthorne, Blindley Heath, Reigate Hill, Chipstead, Sydenham 62.65 miles* (100.8 km)
November 27th: *Sydenham, Coulsdon, Little Switzerland, Polesden Lacey, Coldharbour, Reigate, Sydenham 67.25 miles* (108.2 km)
December 4th: *Sydenham, Botley Hill, Ide Hill, Chiddlestone, Tandridge, Marden Park, Beckenham, Sydenham 65.41 miles* (105.2 km)*

Total: 29 points

*DUNNIT!*


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Dec 2016)

*3 Dec (2)*: 211km + 2214m: 200km audax - Tewkesbury, Bromyard, Ludlow, Presteigne (Wales), Kington, Wye valley, Winnal (A465), Tewkesbury
*
Nov (5)*
26 Nov: 117km + 1316m: Morchard Bishop to Wiveliscombe loop; 23 Nov: 102km + 1154m: Half Way Inn>Staple Hill>Branscombe loop; 16 Nov: 108km + 1412m: Cullompton>S Molton, Chulmleigh loop; 9 Nov: 106km + 1120m: Barnstaple to Exmouth; 7 Nov: 103km +1642m: Blackdown Hills then Exmoor and Brendon Hills loop
*Oct (5)*
30 Oct: 119km + 1266m: Honiton, Exeter, Tedburn St M (and back); 23 Oct: 105km + 791m: Budleigh S, Uffculme, Tiverton, Exmouth; 11 Oct: 133km + 1729m: Colyford to Weymouth and back; 9 Oct: 118km + 1125m: Club run - Tiverton, Witheridge, Bickleigh and Exeter; 4 Oct: 104km + 1568m: Culmstock to Churchinford and back, then over Quantocks and back 
*Sep (2)*
30 Sep: 103km + 1532m: Wellington > Exmoor and Brendon Hills loop, 1 Sep: 127km + 1517m: Scottish border to Edinburgh
*Aug (13)*
31 Aug: 102km + 1104m: Lakes to Scottish border, 25 Aug(2): 206km + 2494m: Far West Wales to Abergavenny, 24 Aug(2): 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth to Milford Haven entrance, 23 Aug(2): 205km + 2342m: Bristol to Aberystwyth, 14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Abingdon to Honiton, 12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Honiton to Dorchester-on-Thames, 7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme, 3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield to Salisbury and back
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total points: 80
2016 km m climb
Average 136 1533
Totals 9769 110344


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Dec 2016)

*9 Dec*: 102km + 1052m: Exmouth, up Exe estuary and on to Thorverton, farm tracks and cross fields (ahem), Payhembury, Budleigh S, cyclepath home

3 Dec (2): 211km + 2214m: 200km audax - Tewkesbury, Bromyard, Ludlow, Presteigne (Wales), Kington, Wye valley, Winnal (A465), Tewkesbury
*Nov (5)*
26 Nov: 117km + 1316m: Morchard Bishop to Wiveliscombe loop; 23 Nov: 102km + 1154m: Half Way Inn>Staple Hill>Branscombe loop; 16 Nov: 108km + 1412m: Cullompton>S Molton, Chulmleigh loop; 9 Nov: 106km + 1120m: Barnstaple to Exmouth; 7 Nov: 103km +1642m: Blackdown Hills then Exmoor and Brendon Hills loop
*Oct (5)*
30 Oct: 119km + 1266m: Honiton, Exeter, Tedburn St M (and back); 23 Oct: 105km + 791m: Budleigh S, Uffculme, Tiverton, Exmouth; 11 Oct: 133km + 1729m: Colyford to Weymouth and back; 9 Oct: 118km + 1125m: Club run - Tiverton, Witheridge, Bickleigh and Exeter; 4 Oct: 104km + 1568m: Culmstock to Churchinford and back, then over Quantocks and back 
*Sep (2)*
30 Sep: 103km + 1532m: Wellington > Exmoor and Brendon Hills loop, 1 Sep: 127km + 1517m: Scottish border to Edinburgh
*Aug (13)*
31 Aug: 102km + 1104m: Lakes to Scottish border, 25 Aug(2): 206km + 2494m: Far West Wales to Abergavenny, 24 Aug(2): 204km + 2901m: Aberystwyth to Milford Haven entrance, 23 Aug(2): 205km + 2342m: Bristol to Aberystwyth, 14 Aug (2): 230km + 2074m: Abingdon to Honiton, 12 Aug (2): 214km + 1690m: Honiton to Dorchester-on-Thames, 7 Aug: 103km + 1054m: Club run: Exmouth to Uffculme, 3 Aug: 164km + 1475m: Petersfield to Salisbury and back
*Jul (11)*
31 Jul: 119km + 1509m, 16 Jul (3): 313km +2659m, 10 Jul: 112km + 1283m, 4 Jul: 103km + 666m, 3 Jul: 133km + 1122m, 1/2 Jul (4): 475km + 6281m
*Jun (2)*
13 Jun: 112.6km +1188m, 5 Jun: 108.5km + 1377m
*May (11)*
28/29 May (6): 607.5km + 7149m, 13 May: 174.8km + 1479m, 12 May: 158.2km + 1946m, 6 May (2): 216.8km + 2352m, 5 May: 126.2km + 1573m
*April (9)*
30 Apr/1 May (4) 410.2km + 4210m, 19 Apr: 128.9km + 1611m, 13 Apr: 127.8km +1594m, 11 Apr: 113.3km + 1213m, 3 Apr (2): 210.7km + 2548m
*March (11)*:
31 Mar: 103.3km + 1222m, 22 Mar: 104.4km + 948m, 20 Mar (2): 232.6km + 2888m, 16 Mar: 111.5km + 1516m, 14 Mar: 102.9km +1006m, 13 Mar: 103.2km +1159m, 10 Mar: 137.4km +1902m, 06 Mar: 107.9km +1616m, 05 Mar: 108.2km + 965m, 03 Mar: 117.8km +1030m
*February (7)*:
29 Feb: 102.5km + 951m; 25 Feb: 111.1km + 1737m; 15 Feb: 108.6km + 1414m; 14 Feb: 105.5km + 1104m; 11 Feb: 104.9 km + 1271m
03 Feb: 110km + 1004m; 01 Feb: 111.9km + 1442m;
*January (2)*:
25 Jan: 125.8 km + 1481m; 10 Jan: 106.5 km + 1056m

2016 total points: 81
2016 km climb(m)
Average 135 1526
Totals 9871 111396


----------



## Donger (11 Dec 2016)

*1 January:* "Bridge and Back" ride. Gloucester-Newnham on Severn-Tutshill-Chepstow-Severn Bridge-Alveston-Whitminster-Gloucester. *100.3km*.
*14 February:* "Flapjack" audax: Chippenham-Kemble-Westonbirt-Sherston-Castle Combe-Chippenham. (inc getting lost etc & return to car). *108.2km.
19 March:* "Character Coln" audax: Andoversford-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham and retrace to Andoversford. (inc return to car). *102.8km.
10 April:* Eastgate Cycles "Paris-Roubaix" 2016 (plus ride to and from). Gloucester-Tewkesbury-Pershore-around Bredon Hill-Ashchurch-Gloucester. *110.4km.
15 May: *Gloucester-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-"BHF Cotswold Bike Ride 2016" (30 mile version)-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester. *101.7km.
4 June: *"Over the Hills and Far Away" audax: Tewkesbury-Pershore-Upton on Severn-Little Malvern-Colwall-Tirley-Tewkesbury (& to and from car). *103.4km.
9 July:* "Teddy Bears' Picnic" audax: Bushley (near Tewkesbury)-Littledean-Mitcheldean-Much Marcle-Broom's Green-Bushley (& to and from car). *104.1km.
6 August: *"Mint Stalwart's Mania" audax: Tewkesbury-Much Marcle-Soudley-Tibberton-Forthampton-Tewkesbury (& to and from car). *109.0km.
24 September: *Minchinhampton Common-Cirencester-Vale of White Horse-Cricklade-Malmesbury-Tetbury-Minchinhampton Common. *164.0km.
2 October: *"Winchcombe Falling Leaves audax" (AAA1.75): Winchcombe-Stratton-Bibury-Bourton o/t Water-Winchcombe (inc return to car). *102.2km.
13 November: *Kingsway CC "George's Birthday" ride: Quedgeley-Thornbury-Chipping Sodbury-Badminton-Charfield-Tortworth-Whitminster-Quedgeley. *115.4km.
11 December: *Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton on Severn-Rhydd-Great Malvern-West Malvern-Ledbury-Preston Cross-Hartpury-Gloucester *109.4km.
(12 months, 12 rides) DUNNIT AGAIN !!!!*


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Dec 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)
- 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)
- 17th August, 111.0km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Rylstone, Settle - 1,825m.)
- 23rd August, 118.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,420m.)
_September_
- 2nd September, 104.7km, 1 point (Casterton, Lambrigg Fell, Oxenholme, Holme, Hornby, Keasden - 1,559m.)
- 7th September, 120.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Healaugh, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,308m.)
- 22nd September. 104.4km, 1 point (Austwick, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Malham Cove Rd., Stainforth - 1,716m)
_October_
- 2nd October, 116.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Newby Head - 2,220m.)
- 10th October, 124.3km, 1 point (Aspet, Port de Balès, Bagnères-de-Luchon, Chaum, Aspet - 2,281m)
- 22nd October, 110.5km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Semer Water, Aysgarth, Cray, Arncliffe, Fountains Fell, Austwick - 2,011m)
- 25th October, 100.5km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head Pass, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,330m.)
- 28th October, 102.8km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,536m)
_November_
- 1st November, 103.1km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Waddington, Whitewell, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet - 1,898m)
_December_
- 14th December, 101.1km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,456m)

_Phew - finally some decent weather. 2016 completed._ 

*Total points: 41*


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Dec 2016)

*2016 January*
01/01/2016. West Wickham, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tunbridge,East Peckham, Seal, Otford *100km*.
*2016 February*
20/02/2016. Camberwell, Watford, Tring, Silverstone, Marton *163km*.
*2016 March*
22/03/2016. Corby, Kings Cliffe, Wansford. West Deeping, Baston, back the same way *100km*.
*2016 April*
23/04/2016 London Bridge, Strood, Whitstable (FNRttC), Faversham, Lenham, Boughton Monchelsea, Yalding, Plaxtol, Bat and Ball. *179km
2016 May*
22/05/2016 Hyde Park Corner, Faygate, Southend on Sea (FNRttC), Devil's Dyke, Handcross, Turners Hill, Ganger's Hill, Hayes. *183km
2016 June*
26/06/2016 FNRttC Cardiff-Swansea: Cardiff, Bridgend, Port Talbot, Neath, Swansea, Mumbles, Swansea. *109km
2016 July*
04/07/2016 Chanteloup, Ver, Villedieu-les-Poêles, Brécey, L'Embranchement, Vernix, Fleury, Chanteloup. *101km
2016 August *
07/08/2016 SE4, Lingfield, Tonbridge, Hythe, Dungeness, Rye, Tonbridge, Four Elms, Hayes *334km
2016 September*
25/09/2016 Reading, Stokenchurch, Twyford, (FNRttC) Woking, Dorking, Redhill. *181km
2016 October*
01/10/2016 SE4,Turner's Hill, Ardingly, Hailsham, Hastings, Rye, Tonbridge, Four Elms, Hayes *264km
2016 November*
12/11/2016 SE4, Lingfield, Tonbridge, Yalding, Groombridge, Edenbridge,Crockham Hill, Hayes *161km
2016 December*
12/12/2016 SE4, London Bridge, Cheshunt, Abbess Roding, Matching Green, Bumbles Green, Abridge (too far), Tilbury *162km*


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2016)

Jan 10th 62.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Sutton Bonnington, Barrow on Soar ,Cropston and Anstey
Feb 7th 62.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Asfordby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Quorn ,Anstey
Mar 13th 62.3 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,East Leake, Asfordby,Gaddesby ,Anstey
April 10th 72.13 miles 1 point
Anstey,Asfordby,Gaddesby,Normanton,Diesworth, Shepshed ,Anstey
May 1st 64.74 miles 1 point
Anstey,Shepshed,Kegworth,East Leake, Wysall,Gaddesby,Cossington,Anstey
May 22nd 73.13 miles 1point
Anstey ,Ragdale,Keyworth ,Castle Coming to, Diesworth ,Quorn. Anstey
June 12th 75.09 1 point
Anstey ,Frisby ,Gaddesby, E Leake ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
July 3rd 64.2 miles 1 point
Anstey round Charnwood and out to Gaddesby and extended return to make the distance
Aug 7th 66.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Twycross ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Sept 4th 65 miles 1 point
Anstey to Market Bosworth Cycle chat ride and home
Sept 10th 103 miles 1 point
3 parts home to Desford for start ( 11 m) ,Tour de Leicestershire charity ride (76 m) ride home ( 16.6 m)
Oct 3rd 73.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Scalford ,Nice pies cafe ,Kegworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Nov 5th 65.5 miles 1 point
Anstey anticlockwise loop of Leicester ,Gaddesby, Hungarton ,Foston ,Thurlaston ,Desford
Dec 3rd 65.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Kegworth ,East Leake ,Nice pies cafe ,Sileby ,Anstey
Dec 27th 63.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth loop ,Thurcaston ,Anstey


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Dec 2016)

*2016*
_January_
- 6th January, 104.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Dolphinholme, Crossgill, Wray - 1,679m)
_February_
- 3rd February, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wray - 1,338m)
- 11th February, 101.1km, 1 point (Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale - 1,708m)
- 23rd February, 101.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Wigglesworth, Newby Head Pass, Ingleton - 1,373m)
- 28th February, 102.8km, 1 point (Lancaster, Barnbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head Pass, Ribblehead - 1,420m)
_March_
- 11th March, 106.4km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Waddington, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Keasden - 2,043m)
- 14th March, 109.9km, 1 point (OUTWARD: Kendal, Windermere, Coniston, Ulpha, Eskdale - 2,013m)
- 15th March, 110.3km, 1 point (RETURN: much the same route + Keasden - 2,203m)
- 18th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Barbondale - 1,467m)
- 21st March, 107.6km, 1 point (Austwick, Halton Gill, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Skipton, Settle - 1,897m)
- 23rd March, 102.5km, 1 point (Newby Head, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Casterton - 1,536m)
_April_
- 14th April, 116.2km, 1 point (Newby Head, Settle, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,035m)
- 21st April, 111.1km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Chipping, Cross of Greet - 2,337m)
_May_
- 6th May, 146.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Stanhope, Lanchester, Washington - 2,391m)
- 9th May, 137.0km, 1 point (Washington, across County Durham, Richmond, Wensleydale, Hawes, Ribblehead - 1,889m)
- 14th May, 102.4km, 1 point (Keasden, Hornby, Barbondale, Dent, Ribblehead, Keasden - 1,450m)
- 17th May, 101.3km, 1 point (Eldroth, Giggleswick, Ribblehead, Dent, Barbondale, Wray, Keasden - 1,471m)
- 23rd May, 105.4km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Wigglesworth, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham - 1,788m)
- 31st May, 104.3km, 1 point (Austwick, Fountains Fell circuit, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet - 2,155m)
_June_
- 9th June, 123.3km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, round Howgils, Tebay, Casterton - 1,824m)
- 14th June, 101.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Wennington, Keasden - 1,305m)
- 23rd June, 118.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Dent, Barbondale - 2,203m)
_July_
- 3rd July, 122.5km, 1 point (Settle, Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss - 2,358m)
- 6th July, 101.7km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,294m)
- 21st July, 132.8km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Park Rash, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head Pass - 2,647m)
- 23rd July, 101.2km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Wensleydale north side to Redmire, and back - 1,370m)
- 27th July, 100.7km, 1 point (Kingsdale, White Shaw Moss, Coal Road, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head - 2,185m)
_August_
- 6th August, 103.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts and Cross of Greet, both sides of each - 2,400m.)
- 16th August, 158.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Oxnop Scar, Fleak Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Fleet Moss, Newby Head - 3,219m.)
- 17th August, 111.0km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Burnsall, Bolton Abbey, Rylstone, Settle - 1,825m.)
- 23rd August, 118.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,420m.)
_September_
- 2nd September, 104.7km, 1 point (Casterton, Lambrigg Fell, Oxenholme, Holme, Hornby, Keasden - 1,559m.)
- 7th September, 120.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Askrigg, Fleak Moss, Healaugh, Tan Hill, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 2,308m.)
- 22nd September. 104.4km, 1 point (Austwick, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Malham Cove Rd., Stainforth - 1,716m)
_October_
- 2nd October, 116.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Nateby, Coal Road, Newby Head - 2,220m.)
- 10th October, 124.3km, 1 point (Aspet, Port de Balès, Bagnères-de-Luchon, Chaum, Aspet - 2,281m)
- 22nd October, 110.5km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Semer Water, Aysgarth, Cray, Arncliffe, Fountains Fell, Austwick - 2,011m)
- 25th October, 100.5km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head Pass, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,330m.)
- 28th October, 102.8km, 1 point (Kirkby Lonsdale, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Wray, Keasden - 1,536m)
_November_
- 1st November, 103.1km, 1 point (Settle, Airton, Waddington, Whitewell, Dunsop Bridge, Cross of Greet - 1,898m)
_December_
- 14th December, 101.1km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,456m)
- 30th December, 101.5km, 1 point (Austwick, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Ingleton - 1,830m.)

*Total points: 42
Total ascent: 77,030m.*


----------



## tallliman (7 Jan 2017)

January: 101 km to Repton, Burton, Willingham to Gotham and home. https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780

February; 105 miles to Newark and back again. Wonderful fun ridewith lovely people and my first imperial ton!https://www.strava.com/activities/493584933

Unplanned 74 miles to Peterborough yesterday so another point!

101 miles, Nottingham to Gainsborough, https://www.strava.com/activities/503711845

March
118miles, Nottingham to Woodhall Spa and back, https://www.strava.com/activities/516299236

106 miles into Norfolk
https://www.strava.com/activities/526466715

85 miles to Sudbury
https://www.strava.com/activities/529870152

April

80 miles to Lincoln
https://www.strava.com/activities/533647677

63 miles to Kegworth, Sileby and back again then around East Midlands Airport and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/540193103

16th April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/547199442
23rd April; 101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/554353853

14th May; 123 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/575957280
21st May; 113 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/583289534

5th June 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/599261697
18th June; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/612940812
19th June; 70 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/614225703

2nd July; 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/627503100
10th July; 102 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/636727805

22nd August; 75miles, Loughborough to Market Rasen, logged as 2 rides due to wheel breaking in the middle.
https://www.strava.com/activities/684953498
https://www.strava.com/activities/685120071

4th September; 80miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/700219954
11th September; 66 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/708342825
18th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/716836056
25th September, 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/724804204

2nd October; 77miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/732076870
9th October; 84 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/739589096
22nd October: 77 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/752363059
30th October: 78 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/760608472

19th November: 65 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/779775160
27th November:101 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/787314097

3rd December: 63 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/792257349
24th December: 63.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/810314618
27th December: 112.3miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/813087764

Total 34 points

Late update


----------



## si_c (10 Jan 2017)

*January*
30th Jan;104km,1 pt, Wirral -> Chester -> Rhosesmor out and back.

*February*
24th February;101km,1 pt, Wirral Circular via Chester.

*March*
25th March;101km 1pt, Wirral Circular via Chester

*April*
23 April;161km 1pt, Manchester -> Altrincham -> Weaverham -> Eureka -> Rhyl -> Llandudno

*May*
14 May 150km 1pt, Liverpool -> Ormskirk -> Warrington->Frodsham->Wirral
30nd May 145.1km 1pt, Wirral->Rhyl->Wirral out and back

*June*
30th June 108km, 1pt, Liverpool -> Warrington -> Frodsham -> Wirral

*July*
31st July 100km, 1pt, Wirral -> Rhosesmor -> Chester -> Wirral Loop

*August*
26th August 168km, 1pt, Wirral->Mold->Rhyl->Wirral

*September*
24th Sept 135km, 1pt, Leeds->Cawood->Malton->Scarborough

*October*
21st Oct 100km, 1pt, Liverpool -> Wirral

*November*
29th Nov 101, 1pt, Liverpool->Wirral

*December*
21st Dec 100km, 1pt, Wirral -> Liverpool

2016 Total: 13pts


----------



## Fiona R (27 Feb 2017)

Not sure if it's ethical, a bit late to be claiming but chuffed I did the Strava Gran Fondos = metric centuries. Seem to have carried on this year.

*January 2016*
23rd Jack and Grace Cotton Audax S Gloucestershire 108km

*February 2016*
14th Flapjack Audax Wilts 102km

*March 2016*
12th Gospel Pass Audax Monmothshire 160km

*April 2016*
3rd LVIS Bristol Bash Audax 117km
17th BRCC Pieces of 8 Somerset tour of Mendips 112km

*May 2016*
22nd BRCC 5 go to Tintern 115km

*June 2016*
18th Odd smells in Glastonbury 115km

*July 2016*
6th Tour d'Ecosse Day 5 Barra to Harris 132km
7th Tour d'Ecosse Day 6 Harris and Lewis 112km
31st Prudential London Surrey Ride 100 159km

*August 2016*
30th Jolly Red August Gran Fondo to Isle Brewers - better late than never 138km

*September 2016*
27th Chewing Cheddar 119km

*October 2016*
1st Tasty Cheddar Audax 121km

*November 2016*
6th BRCC Jelly Legs Fondo Mendips and Weston 104km

*December 2016*
11th BRCC Not to Rocky Mountain but Hartleys Café, sheep herding with Naish to finish 107km

15 points (and about 9 more rides over 90km 5 of which were in July)


----------

